# ACU at UCH, London....part 6



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home....happy chatting...










Good luck & take care 
Natasha x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodevening Girls,

*Mel* - so sorry to hear your of your negative result. I hope Dr Ranieri will be able to offer you some answers and more importantly some direction for future treatment. Please accept a hug for you and DH . Keep strong.

*Nome* - I had a laparoscopy last year and it was done as a day case procedure and I had it under a general anaesthetic. I have one stitch in my belly button and there was relatively no discomfort afterwards. Dr Ranieri is very knowlegeable and I hope he will guide you on the best type of treatment for you in the future.

Hope everyone else is well and catch up with you all tomorrow.

Nite Nite xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone - its been a busy day today, every time I tried to post this message tonight the server crashed!

First of all Mel - so sorry to hear your news, thanks for your message, am sending you a pm.

Nome, sorry to hear you didnt get the news you were hoping for - but if ACU are proposing this then they must be confident that you have a good chance.  Good luck with your next steps!

Ginny - how fantastic you have so many embies, well done! (please dont ever think you cant post good news just because other stuff is happening that isnt so good - it is great we are all here to support each other and that definitely includes celebrating with each other!)  I hope your football team (plus super-substitute) are all busy growing tonight - looks like you are on track to have some lovely embies or blasties put back  in soon.  Keep looking after yourself in the meantime!

Catherine - wow! - amazing news!  You and DH must be so thrilled and excited, I can imagine it was such a wonderful surprise to see them both!  I am really happy for you, good luck for next week's scan too when you can see them again!

Hi to everyone else - and thanks very much for all your good wishes and hugs.  DH and I have decided to put it all to one side as much as possible until Saturday - though I will carry on doing all the right things til then in case the embies are just going slow!

SCX


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Nome,

My first was to remove an ectopic and my second to remove a tube so I don't know if these elements caused additional pain and healing time as opposed to a routine investigative lap&dye but here's the details.

Both my lap&dyes were done as day cases and they made three incisions, one in my belly button, one low down where a c-section scar is but about 2" long and one about 1" over to the left side. I think these three cuts are the normal practice when they do a lap&dye - especially if they need to remove or operate on the tubes.

I needed at least a weeks recovery as it was very sore for a few days - feels like a horse kicked you in the stomach! there is some bloating too as they pump you full of gas and some people get referred pain from the gas but I really didn't.

I would advise a week off work and at least 3-4 days without having to pick up your daughter or do very much at all. the first two days you will want to be in bed resting. I would take arnica 30c from the day before surgery and until you feel healed. It speeds up the healing process dramatically and brings out the bruising faster.

I hope this helps Nome - the day of the op and the day after the op were sore but not unbearable with pain killers. After that it's just sore when you move and I really wouldn't say it was that bad. 

Wishing you lots of luck and in Dr Ranieri's hands I have no doubt you'll get the best care possible.
xxxxx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi girls

Emilia thanks for the info it was very helpful. I'll let you know when it's happening
Thanks to everyone else for your replies and support.
Have a lovely day

Nome x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Morning,

just had a call from suzanne...

all 12 are dividing, 6 are 4 cells, the rest are 2-3, and they have all been graded as top grade except one, which is second to top.  so so happy!  she said she cannot confirm that they will do blastocyst transfer until tomorrow, but she says it is looking very likely!

very pleased with my little embies, however, i feel quite poorly and was hoping for a bit of reassurance...i am soooooooooo bloated (look about 4 months pregnant) and i have a feeling of pressure under my ribs.  did you guys also have this?  could it partly be due to the pessaries?? have windy tummy ache (sorry tmi) and also had a small amount of spotting yesterday.  

any feedback would be much appreciated...

still v happy re embies, but prepared for every call

gx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning to all,

*Nome*- my experiences of laparoscopy were very different to Emilias as mine was just for an investigation. I went back to work the next day while Emilias was more invasive. It's good to know both sides and Mr Ranieri will advise you further depending on what his intentions are once he goes inside.

*Ginny*- well done on your dividing number of embies and the quality is great aswell. It's looking good for a blastocyst transfer but like Suzanne said they know better on day 3. You must be so pleased  I was horrendously bloated right up to transfer like you I had a lots of follicles - 23 in the end and it took me a week for the bloating to go down. The cyclogest taken rectally doesn't help but once you have your transfer and you switch to cyclogest vaginally you will feel a lot better. Take it easy and I hope you don't develop the 'duck like walk' I had ! The arnica also helps and drink if possible up to 3L water per day to flush all those drugs out of your system.....uncomfortable but it works !

Registered at my new GP pracrice last night and met the midwife. Apparently the new area we have move into in Herts has a high rate of twins and triplets so there are specific twins / triplet clubs around....now it's starting to sink in !!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is well and have a nice day !

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Well done Ginny! You obviously have a team of very clever embryos and it's looking really good for the next few days!

Re: bloating, I was also quite uncomfortable and felt like i was pregnant until ET. This is because your ovaries are really swollen + the procedure is slightly invasive + the lovely pessaries using the back door... Keep drinking 2-3 litres water a day and take it easy. I didn't take arnica but I'm sure it would help. 

Also, don't worry about the spotting, this is only due to the procedure. It will stop soon. 

Can't wait to hear more news of the embies tomorrow!
Axx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Wow a lot of pple have joined since I last posted. I was on holiday from school as I'm a trainee teacher so have just been reading and besides my first consultation was on Monday and I saw the female doctor.

Catherine, congratulations on ur twins. 

Mel, i'm so sorry. Just take it easy. I'm short of words. Take heart. I pray something good comes out of this. 

Ginny, wow i bet u're looking forward to ur transfer.  

Girls, i have got my OST tomorrow and so scared. I have to go tomorrow and friday. I never knew af would come that early. It was 28 days this month. Accupuncture really worked for me, it just never got me pregnant. I didn't know what to tell them at school today just told them i would come in for the first 2 periods and have an appt at the hospital. Wonder what to tell them for friday. I'm too honest, i find it hard to lie.  

Hi Emilia, Adelaide, SC, Julia, roozie. And if i didn't mention ur name pls forgive me.

Can you all tell me what it is like having an OST.

Thanks Girls.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello everyone on a lovely sunny afternoon!

Ginny - what fabulous news again, I am so happy for you!  Sounds like you are well and truly set for great news tomorrow with some blasties to put back in and hopefully some more for later!  Please dont worry about all your symptoms - they all sound completely normal - I felt the same and had nowhere near as many follies to swell my ovaries!    for tomorrow and for the transfer, how exciting for you!

Tokii - hello!  My OST was really straightforward so I hope that yours will be as well... just a hormone injection and blood test on the first day, with a follow-up blood test the next day.  I got the results the following week when I went back for the dummy ET but I think that others have had their results on the same day.  I completely understand you are anxious, but try and relax as the ACU nurses are lovely and will look after you really well!  Its great news that acupuncture is balancing you out so well and that you have responded so well to it - I have found that with reflexology and I think its really important you are in as healthy a place as possible at the start of all this!  It can be difficult to sort this out around work commitments too - I am lucky that my diary is quite flexible and that I can work at home a lot, but I had to come up with lots of excuses that I also didnt feel comfortable about.  It helped I have one person who knows about it (in my team) so she also helped me to do this.  Is there anyone at your workplace that you can talk to confidentially?  I think that for the early appointments I used the fact that my boiler wasnt working properly (which was true but my DH was dealing with it!) - and that I had to come in to work late because of waiting for the plumber - maybe you could try that one?!!  Good luck with it all, let us know how it goes!   

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have good evenings!  

DH and I have decided (though it might be more painful later) to believe it aint over til its over so we are going to stay positive and will test together on Saturday... so please do are keep sending positive vibes to our embies to help them grow!!

SCX


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks SC.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

gosh lots and lots of activity here the last day or two!

Mel, i just want to add how sorry i am for you and DH too. I hope you are finding the strength to stay as +ve as possible and to look after yourselves.  I really do believe in the time is a great healer cliche, so i hope things will feel a little less raw for you both in a few days. xx

S-C, am also so sorry that you haven't yet got the result you are longing for. As all the others have said, there may still be some hope for Saturday when you re-test - i really do hope so. Sounds as though keeping busy and as +ve as poss. is the best thing you could possibly be doing right now. Sending lots of   over to you this evening. xx

Catherine and Ginny - happy news for you guys.  
Catherine, wow! Exciting, yes and daunting, yes, but how thrilled must you and your DH be?! I can imagine it must take some time to adjust to the idea of having twins but how great is that - and a bonus that you'll be in good company at your new place!! I dread to think how many kiddies you'll be having over at future birthday parties!! 
Ginny, your embie news is getting better by the day so keep it coming!! Can't wait to hear how they're progressing the next day or so.... Fantastic you should be in for some FE's as well. Just sorry of course to hear you're feeeling so uncomfortable with it all- again, i can only imagine how unpleasant it must be (and in a massachistic way obviously hope to experience it some time soon..!) but hopefully it'll be short lived and totally worth it. xx

Tokii, welcome back after your break! I too now have my OST booked for this week, on Friday/Sat. Try not to worry too much about the actual procedures- as S-C has said, they must do 100's of these and we should be in v good hands at UCH. As well as the blood test that S-C mentioned i think there's an antral follicle scan they do too (an internal ultra-sound procedure) on CD 3 as well. Then hopefully some quick results so not too much time left wondering... is this your first IVF cycle then?

Hi too to everyone else posting here... hope you're managing to get out and catch a few rays  

Take care everyone.
Annie x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Roozie,

it is my first cycle. I'll be there on friday as well. Mine is Thursday/Friday, I guess we might both be cycling together then. I don't know what my appt time is on friday cos i've been told i would be told when i go in 2mrw.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick note before I head off to the airpoirt, going to visit my family in Ireland for the weekend.

Ginny- hope all is going well with your embies and that they are growing nicely. Good luck with the ET  

S-C, wishing you the best for your re-test on Saturday, will be thinking of you,    

Roozie and Tokii hope all goes well for your OST's in the next few days and that you can commence your cycles !

To everyone else, hope you are all well, enjoying the sunshine and have a great weekend !

          

Cx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

The OST wasn't as bad as I thought, the doctor said i have 6 follicles in my right ovaries and 7 in my left, that i don't understand. So the follow up is tomorrow then have 2nd cons next wednesday, maybe to talk about the kind of treatment we'll be having.

Roozie, i hope urs goes well tomorrow


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad the first part of the OST went OK Tokii. Sounds as though you had a really good result - i think Dr. Ranieri said they looked for 5 or more follies each side. Seeing as i only had 3 in total during my previous IVF cycle, means i don't have a great deal of hope that i'll have anywhere near that kind of number... just praying i'm proved wrong tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else here - i hope you're all doing OK today..?  

Ginny, looking forward to hearing more good news on your embies front.  

S-C, if i don't get a chance to post again tomorrow, will be thinking about you for Saturday. 

Annie xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls - sorry I haven't been about much but I've been really busy and I'm away quite a bit next week too so apologies in advance. Hope evryone is doing ok? Mel how are you feeling honey? SC - you are right to keep positive - you just never know - sending you positive vibes and lots of love.

Ginny your embies sound amazing - well done you. When is transfer? have you had it yet? I had that bloating and pain so badly I was sure I had ohss but it was the combination of EC and the dreaded cyclogest. Because I have a weird condition called Auto Immune Progesterone Dermatitus (my body makes anti-bodies to progesterone) I have to take the cyclogest up to 16 weeks and maybe even longer so I am still bloated! Not as vad as post ec but with the baby bump pushing everything forward I look about 5 months pregnant some days!

So please don't stress about the apin and bloating - it will get better when you change the entry point for cyclogest! Wishing you lots of love and lucka nd positive vibes for your ET - remember to get lots of rest and take it very easy for the next 2 weeks. I did 1 week total bed rest and 1 week taking it easy. No hoovering at all - apparently it strains your tummy and Zita says no hoovering until after 12 weeks of pregnancy - DH is still doing the hoovering actually which is a nice change!!!!

Good luck with your treatment Tokki. How you doing today Annie & Nome?

Hope all you pregnant ladies are doing well too. Abdab - long time no hear - are you ok? Catherine and Adelaide hope you are well?


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Just a very quick one to wish you lots and lots of luck today Annie, am thinking of you and sending you       that you get better news than you are expecting after last time.  I am sure I have seen many other posts elsewhere on here where the follie numbers can vary quite a lot.  Sending you a big hug for today!

Tokii, glad it went well for you yesterday and look forward to hearing your results next week.  Did you decide how to handle work?

Ginny, am dying to know how you are getting on and when your ET is?

Hi to everyone else and thanks again for your good wishes for tomorrow - hope we get some sunshine later!
SCxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

annie hope today went well.

tokii welcome back.

s-c everything crossed for you hunny

hi  to aeveryone else.  

i have had a rather dramatic couple of days. on weds i started to have difficulty breathing and wemt to the clinic, where they did a scan and then sent me to uch in an ambulance.  the shortness of breath and abdo pain was getting worse and worse, and i was getting v scared.  anyway, they thought i'd had a dvt and pulmonary embolus, but then mr ozturk was there and scanned me again, and my ovaries were so big they were pushing onto my bowel, which was then pushing upwards onto my lungs, all of which irritated the lining of my abdo and bowel so was v painful anyway, after a million tests and scans (mr ozturk is very careful!) they let me out today.  my abdo and ovaries are coming down and i lost 2kg in water which i had been holding aroung my tummy.  they stopped my progynova, but hopefully i can start again tomorrow depending on some more blood results.

anyway, after much bartering, i am hopefully having et tomorrow...we have one morula, 3 premorulas, and the others except one ar all coming on nicely, but a little more slowly.

hope you are al well...i am soooooooo happy to be home!

gx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh Ginny, I can imagine how scary this must have been! Glad you're back home and getting better. I take it you're still on course to have ET tomorrow or the day after? You're embies seem to be developing really well so well done! Look forward to hearing more once you've had ET!

Annie, how did your consult go today? Hope you heard the news you wanted to hear. 

SC, good luck for the test tomorrow. I will be thinking about you with    

Everybody else, hope you're all well. Can't wait for the weekend to start - it looks like it's going to be a lovely one again!

Adelaidex


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Everone,

I hope everyone is enjoying the weather.

SC, Good luck for 2mrw and I managed to sort out myself 2day, i just had to tell them i had an appt at the hospital. I will try reflexology but when i start the IVF/ICSI. I'll go back for more acupuncture. I've only been for 5 times since i started in January. 

Roozie, how did ur OST go, any good news? I just breezed in and breezed out today, quite quick so the follow up appt is next week when i see the consultant.

Ginny, Goodluck with e/t 2mrw, wow that must have been hard these past 2 days, but anyway i'll b praying for you.

Emilia, Adelaide, Catherine: Has ur babies started kicking? 

Hi Nome, Mel and Julia.

Girls one quick question, after I get the result, do i start stimming or injecting myself straight afterwards or do i have 2 wait 4 a new cycle to start before i start all injecting myself. I don't know what stimming is, can anyone explain what it is all about pls.

Girls, have a fab weekend.


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi tokii

glad things are going well so far.

once you get your results, they will know how much stimulation your ovaries need.  you then wait until day 14 and start primulot tablets for a week, which help down'regulate your ovaries.  then, on day 21 you start sniffing a nasal spray which totally turns off your ovaries.  you then get your period and on day 3 have a baseline scan to check there are no cysts.  you then start "stimming" which is when you stimulate your ovaries with menopur injections, in the hope that tou grow lots of nice follies.  they monitor your oestrogen level (via a e2 blood test) and scan you every other day to see how many follies are growing and their size, and they alter your meds accordingly.  once you have a cluster around 18mm (usually about day 12-14 of stimming) they give you a trigger shot, which ripens the eggs, and 37 hours lateryou have your egg collection under sedation.

it's best to take each stage one bit at a time, otherwise it can be a little overfacing.  ask them for a time line...i found that really useful.

hope all continues to go well...any questions antd there are plenty of us here to try to help where we can.

gx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello everybody

Just thought I would let you know that sadly it was a negative again this morning.  Guessed it would be but now its a reality its a little bit harder!  We are keen to go and see Dr R asap to work out what our next steps can be now...  hopefully will get an appt this week.  I have never got a positive test so am wondering if I should investigate the natural killer cells thing this time around or whether its just luck and next time we could get embryos that can implant.  Decisions, decisions!  In the meantime we are determined to try to have a good weekend and not mope at home.  I do have one question that some of you might be able to help with - I am thinking of switching from reflexology to acupuncture now (reflexology has been brilliant but I feel that perhaps I need a kick-start with something new - and Zita West suggested that my pelvic area wasnt very awake!) - can any of you recommend any good acupuncturists for fertility in North London, as I know some of you have been seeing one?

Anyway I hope everyone else is doing ok this weekend...

Ginny, poor you!  It sounds like a really scary time so I am glad you are getting better now, and I am crossing my fingers that today is your ET and then you can relax at home with your embies!  Let us know how it goes.  

Annie, hope you got some good news re follie numbers yesterday - and that the rest of the test shows some good results for you.    Tokii, good luck for getting your results this week too!   

Hi to everyone else - and to Emilia Catherine Adelaide Abdab - hope everything is going well with your bumps!

Take care everyone! - and thanks again for your support over the last couple of weeks, I feel very lucky you are all here! 

SCXX


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

SC, I am so sorry, take heart n book that appt 2 see Dr R. I feel so bad for you. After all u've been through. I hope they start the investigations soon. I do my accupuncture in Herbal Inn in Dalston, i think they have branches everywhere including Wood Green. I don't know whereabouts u live in North London but I'm sure i've seen an Herbal Inn in wood green. Just try 2 do something else so u can take ur mind off it. 

Hi Catherine, Emilia, Adelaide, Ginny, Roozie, Nome, Mel and Julia.

DH has been teaching me how to drive and we always argue whenever we're on d road.
Take care girls, looking forward 2 ma next lesson 2mrw.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Evening everybody..  i've missed a couple of days on here so am just catching up with all your news. 

Firstly, S-C, i'm just so sorry it wasn't to be for you this time around. I really admire your +ve spirit however and your determination to get straight back to doing helpful stuff like acu. Good for you girl! I hope that you and DH are managing to find things to take your mind off it some of the time this weekend.. at least the sun's shining again.   Am thinking about you anyway.   

Ginny - wow, you've had a time of it you poor thing. Thanks goodness they sorted you out and you're safely home. I bet it was fantastic to be back after that shi**y experience. So the main thing is you're OK and you can still go on with everything. If you've had ET at time of reading this, i hope it all went smoothly and that you're getting lots of rest and TLC from DP! And of course that your little embies are acclimatising nicely to their mummy's tummy!! Look forward to hearing your news soon. xx


Tokii - i'm glad your OST ended up going smoothly. I see Ginny provided a fantastic explanation of the whole process (even tho'  she's v naught and should be resting up!!) . I guess you should have a much clearer picture of what's next when you see Dr. R and may be able to get going before your next AF?

I hope everyone else has been having a good couple of days... Mel, especially hope that you and DH are doing OK.

Well, thanks for asking everyone, but my news on the OST front hasn't filled me with a whole lot of hope to be honest. I had the internal scan yesterday and as i feared, my follie count was really low, only 3 on my right and 2 on my left. The Dr. (that really nice, quite motherly one, not sure who she was..?!) who did it didn't really want to tell me too much, only that it's one of several parameters they look at collectively. She did however ask when my mother had had her menopause so i have a pretty good idea what was going through her mind!    i Given my poor reponse to tx last time, i wasn't expecting a great result but maybe something a little better than this. Anyway,have to wait now until next Monday to see Dr. R and get the low down. My biggest fear is he'll tell me it's game over with IVF using my own eggs which i just really don't want to hear as it's v hard to accept this can happen when you're only 34   So, enough fretting, time to take a leaf out of all your books and get working that PMA!

Right, enjoy the lovely weather f/cast for tomorrow everyone..time to tan 

Annie xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

just aquickie,

s-c sosorry hunny.  big hug to you and dh,

roozie, big hug hunny.hope you are ok.  wait to see what dr says before you panic.  they can do all kinds of clever things...

i had et yesterday with mr serhal, and as ever, nothing ent smoothly.  my bladde would not fill, and after drinking 5 litres of fluid and waiting 4 hours i was vry sick and they had t fill my bladder manually.  not something i would recommend!  then mr serhal acanned my abdo, and my ovaries re huge and pressing on eachother!  he said he was in 2 minds bout whether we should proceed as i'm at suc high risk of futher ohss, esp if i fall pregnant.  as a compromise he put one blast back, as if i fell preg with twins the ohss ould be muchworse.  blast was  beauty, but been feeling so poorly, hope i've not messed up implantation chance.  been in bed, but v bad diarrhoea sorry if tmi abdo pain, shoulder tip pain. did not envisage ivf being so hard on my body!

so now on 2ww and trying to get better...gradually starting o eat again...

 
gx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

crikey Ginny, you poor thing. Lots and lots of hugs to you. By the sounds of it you've had the toughest time you could probably ever have between stimming and ET so here's hoping things get much better for you the next few days! .... it's still fantastic that you have one top notch embie on board now so just look after yourself and try to put events of the last few days behind you, 'cos you've done fantastically to get here. I'll be thinking about you and wishing those aches and pains away.  xx  

hope everybody else has had a more enjoyable end to the weekend anyway ....catch you all later.

annie xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope all are well.

Ginny - OMG what can I say you poor thing you have really had a rollercoaster ride !!!! I'm so happy that ET has occured and was not postoned. Wishing you a speedy recovery and please ensure you get lots of rest and while doing so surround yourself with the colour orange and do lots of positive visualistion.  Sending you lots of 
hugs xxxx

S-C, sorry to hear about your negative result, unfortunately nature is cruel at times. I hope Mr Ranieri will provide you with some answers and direction re: further treatment.

Roozie, sorry to hear your OST wasn't very positive but you are in expert hands at ACU so wait for your consultation with Mr Ranieri and see what he advises.

Tokki, glad to hear that your OST went well.

Hi to Emilia, Adelaide, Abdab, Julia and Nome, hope I haven't forgotten anyone else.

All well here , had a wonderful time at home in Ireland with family and feeling good luckily no sickness or nausea just tired hope it continues and looking forward to my next scan - 8 weeks next Thusday.

Take care,
Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

i am feeling sooooooo much better. starting to be able to move and walk and eat again.  got lots of orange stuff around me.  finding the visualisation a little difficult though.  been in bed non stop and am on laptop.  trying to stay positive...must not be too sad that there is only one embie on board...

hope yu are all well.  
gx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning ,

Ginny- glad you are feeling so much better this morning. You have had such an unfortuante few days but glad to hear you are on the mend.

I found positive visualisation hard and still do (as I dont have any nausea, sickness only my (.) (.) are rock hard otherwise I feel normal ! ) Keep trying to think of that beautiful top quality embie on board nestling into your uterus. You have done so well so far and I really hope you will have a   outcome. 

Get lots of rest in the meantime.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well.

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks catherine,

when did you first feel symptoms of pg? 

just had cal from embryologist.  we have 6 aa blasties on ice and one bb blast.  v happy.

hope you are having a good day

 
gx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

That's great re: your frozen blastocysts and such fantastic quality aswell.

Re: Symptons, I didn't feel anything 24 hrs post ET when impantation should be occuring but from about day 5 post ET I got the odd shooting pain in my side / back .Then I got full AF pains and I still have them until today. Then my (.) (.) started to look quite full but really veiney ! On day 7 I got this really strong metallic taste in my mouth and everthing tasted like cardboard and bland and then Emilia encouraged me to test which I did on days 9, 10, 11.and had my HCG blood test on day 12.

Please remember these are my symptons and many people have none and go on to get a positive result. The 2ww is hard and long and you begin to analyse every twinge and more so imagine twinges and pains also but you can really test early like I did but let's take it day by day !


       

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you Catherine. 

You are so right, just need to take one day at a time. spent the day in bed watching sex and the city on dvd which sil bought for me yesterday; it's very good.

Have lots of orange things around me including lovely orange flowers dh bought me. 

Hope you have had a good day.

   

gx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Goodness it has been so quiet on here today; where is everyone?

Hope you are all ok

gx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

I know it's very quiet but some girls haven't started treatment yet and some of us have finished. But I'm still around as I know what it's like to be in the 2ww and you will need support and answers to any queries you may or will have (like I did so feel free to shout !)     

How are you feeling anyway ? Hope you are feeling more comfortable and less bloated.Changing the entry of the Cyclogest does help and drink lots of water still to flush out all those drugs you've taken over the past few weeks.

All well here, having my 8 week scan tomorrow so hopefully all will be well with my two on board. Only for my large and veiney (.) (.)'s, have no sickness or nausea and I run around at top speed etc and do crazy things liike hoovering etc...which I know I shouldn't !!!   

Hope you are having a good day !

If anyone else is around, hope you are all well !

Cx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hello everyone  

Yes, it is quite quiet here... hope you're all doing OK. 

Ginny, how you feeling today? Must be a relief to have the events of last week behind you - at least now you can concentrate properly on the task in hand, getting those little embies nice and comfy and used to their new home.   I hope you're taking it v easy and being looked after by DH - he obviously has great taste.. Sex in the City definitely gets my   (that's supposed to be thumbs up by the way , not big hair!!). 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at your scan Catherine - i hope all goes well for you and you get to see some lovely images! Are you starting to feel generally bigger yet? (boobs aside!) As for hoovering... c'mon if twins isn't a good enough excuse to stop that right away, i don't know what is!  

S-C and Mel - if you're reading these, sending you lots of  and hoping that you are managing to switch off about it all for a bit, until it's time to start again. 

Just awaiting my blood test results - have D. R appt booked for next Monday but i'm too impatient and need to know NOW!! Called acu this am. and one of the nurses should be calling back later hopefully...

Hi to everyone else here - hope your weeks are going OK.

Take care all,
Annie x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say I'm still around!  Newer members may not know me - I joined 6 weeks or so ago but have not started my IVF yet so have not been so active.

Mainly I'm having endocrine complications that need to be addressed before I can start - nothing is going very quickly either, so it's all been very frustrating to be honest.  I have a f/up with Dr Serhal next Monday and hope to review my treatment plan then.

Anyway what about you guys?!

Hello to all newbies, glad to see you are feeling well Catherine and thanks so much for hanging around for us lot still here    Everyone else -  hope life is treating you well and you are enjoying the fab weather if not the 2ww and IVF rollercoaster!

Take care

Tx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello girls

I hope you are all well.

Ginny I've just been reading what you've been through. You poor thing! I hope you are taking it easy and you are feeling better now. What a journey. Goodluck with the 2ww. Are you going back to work?

I've just phoned Dr R as I've decided to go ahead and have the laparoscopy. I've also got some fluid behind my C-Section scar which has been causing me some pain so they are going to sort that out too.

Take care
Nome x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

It's been so quiet and Catherine, thanks 4 hanging in there for us, hoovering should u be doing that? 

Anyway i had an appt today n saw the female doctor, she said everything looks good n i should be starting treatment next month. I was so gutted, i thought i would be starting this month. I just had my OST last week but wasn't told anything about the embryo/hycosy stuff. a/f came so early this month, i had 1st consultation last monday n a/f came the next day 2 days early. it does that, doesn't it. it shows up when u least expect. 

I actually told her i wouldn't mind having the embryo thing 2mrw but DH jsut said y the hurry n besides his result will be coming in 3 weeks times so i think it's a good idea 2 wait. i got back n slept off clutching the IVF booklet in my hand. DH said he tried to grab it from me but i held on real tight.

Anyway enough of my stories. How r u girls holding up?
Nome, good luck with ur laparoscopy
tizzywizzy, good luck with ur follow up appt
Catherine, good luck with ur scan
Roozie, hope it goes well
Ginny, will be praying 4 u during this 2 ww.
SC and Mel, i hope u guys r ok. 
Emilia, how r u doing
Hi Nome, Julia, Abdab n the rest.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Tokki,

Sorry to hear about unpredictable AF and more delays!  I know the feeling!

Do you mind if I ask - what's the hycosy about?  Im just wondering what they do first with us IVF patients, before they start the stimming!

Good luck!
Hello to everyone,

Txx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi - I've been lurking for a while but as I've now started my treatment thought I'd introduce myself.  We've been ttc for 4 years, diagnosed unexplained....gave up work in Feb to really concentrate on getting pregnant, went privately for tests and immediately found issue (I've got over the anger now but how frustrating!!) referred to ACU, confirmed ICSI is our only option,  had first meeting 3 weeks ago and had my OST on Monday, dummy ET and HyCosy next Monday....all happened very fast but so glad finally something happening.  

I'm under Mr Serhal - is anyone else?  Now just trying to keep calm and get fit!  My good luck vibes are winging their way to everyone at their various stages

Kx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the thread Kabby and good luck with ur dummy e/t n hycosy on monday. I'm not under Mr Serhal but under the female doctor, i don't remember her name but she's real nice.

Hi tizzywizz, the hycosy is done together with the dummy e/t. hycosy test is carried out to look inside the womb cavity using ultrasound scan and sterile saline solution as a contrast.

Dummy embryo transfer - Performing an embryo transfer as a trial run without embryos to gain information for the real procedure. I hope that helps.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry I havent been around, a combination of needing a bit of time to regroup and also have been 110% busy with work that I had postponed to after the 2ww so literally have been in all-day meetings with no time to check in - but have been thinking of you all and wishing you   with all that has been going on this week for each of you.

I am working at home tomorrow so will be able to read through properly and do a full post - but in the meantime wishing you all a happy day and that the sunshine arrives soon!

Thanks too for all  your good wishes,
Take care
SCxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

hi everyone!


Good to hear from you S-C, take it easy at work!

Kabbi, great to "meet you", sorry about the long ttc without reason in the past  - hopefully you are on the home striaght now!

Tokki - thanks very much re the hyscosy - that's great to know, makes sense too!

Catherine, hope you are keeping well.  Emilia, thinking of you for the house and baby

Hello to everyone else!

Tx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Kabbi, I forgot to ask - how have you found Mr Serhal to be so far, do you like him?  Ive not had him yet...

Tx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

tokii, i understand your impatience...i was just the same, but it sounds like the results are going well.

catherine, hope scan went well today and it was fun seeing your 2 again.  thanks for sticking around...it really is a help.

s-c, hope you are feeling ok, so pleased to hear from you honey.

tizzywhizz, welcome back hun.

kabby, welcome to the thread.  hopefully we will be able to answer any questions you have along the way.

roozie, thanks for your encouragement.  hope all is going well with you hun.  did you get your call from the nurses yesterday??

nome, hope the removal of the fluid goes well...when will that be?

hi emilia, where are you hun it's weird not having you around.

hi to adelaide and abdab and anyone else i might have missed.

i am feeling a bit better today.  had a real down day yesterday, where i would happily of cried all day long.  had some cramping, and got v scared, but slept 11 hours last night and feel much brighter and more positive today.  2xx is v hard and scary, but trying to keep myself busy.  actually got dressed today as it no longer hurts to move, and planning to go for a walk later, which is v exciting as i haven't left the house since saturday.

hope all is well with all of you

    

gx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.

Tizzywizz - yep definitely feel like we are on the home straight now, its just such a shame we 'wasted' those years but what will be will be and can't change it now anyway!  I actually now feel lucky we have a 'reason', being unexplained is hard as you just want answers and we have that now.

I've found Mr Serhal good so far - might help he knows my referring consultant very well but he's explained everything very well, given us lots of info.  As I understand it though I won't see him for all my procedures but he will oversee my treatment.  He was on the radio this morning (so my OH tells me anyway) talking about embryo selection.

Ginny - hope you enjoyed that walk!
Kx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodafternoon Girls,

Good to see the thread active again.

Ginny - sorry you had a down day yesterday hun, but it's expected as the IVF journey is both an emotional and physical rollercoaster. Unfortunatley you have had the additional misfortune last week so it's only expected. Glad you managed to get out for a walk. Take time to recover and keep thinking positive where possible. When is your test date ?
Re: Emilia, she said she wouldn't be around a lot this week I presume she is busy with the house move and work but I'm sure she'll check in on us soon as will Adelaide.

Kabby, welcome to the thread, You have made the right decision in becoming vocal and more so in choosing ACU for your treatment. They are a fantastic bunch over there and your treatment will be carefully tailored to you and you are carefully and regularly monitored. Everyone on this thread are at various stages so will be able to answer any queries and listen to any anxieties. Good luck with your treatment. I was under Mr Serhal but only ever saw Dr Ozturk who also was professional and so experienced.

Tokii, glad you're back, next month will come around very quickly. Get lots of rest and good nutriotin before you start.

S-C, I'm pleased that you have managed to accept last month's treatment outcome and I wish you the best if you decide to go again, let us know.

Hi to Emilia, Adelaide, Abdab, Nome, Julia and anyone else I may have missed.

Well had my 8 wk ay scan today and it was amazing to see the two indiviudal sacs with the hearbeats . They have doubled in size in 1 week. One is 19mm and the other is 17mm. So remembered to get a photo this time.It was fascinating to see these minature formed skeletons !! I was discharged from ACU today (which was strange as I have been constantly going there since Jan 2007) and I'll commence my NHS antenaltal treatment next week.

Not around from tomorrow until Sunday night as I'm away for my sisters hen party so wishing you all a great weekend and I'll check in again next week !

Cxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

good evening everyone  

well it's certainbly picked up on here again. good to see lots of us posting  

Welcome back Tizzywizz and a warm welcome to Kabby too... as Catherine said, it's so helpful having people to chat to who have been through the same stages before. Not that i've got very far myself yet mind, but am hoping to v soon! 

I'm glad your twinnies looked healthy and are growing at such a pace Catherine.. it must feel weird and fantastic. 

Tokii, try not to get too impatient, i know how hard it can be tho'. Considering we had our OST's only 1 day apart i'm afraid i'm now lagging miserably!  Having told me they'd call back with my results yesterday, i spoke to them this morning and was told i'd have to wait until my face 2 face with Dr. R next Monday to dicuss them. Sounds ominous but presu,mably they just don't divulge them over the 'phone?? So still in the dark as to how they're going to look given my small number of follies last week.  
By the way, perhaps a silly question, but did you, Tizzy Wizz and Kabby get offred appts for hycosy and dummy ET at the same visit as your OST tests or results? Just wondering as i wasn't but presumably they need to be certain IVF is an option before organising that step?  

Ginny, sorry you felt so low yesterday - it must be incredibly hard being on the 2WW. You've been so +ve & strong up to now, you can do it for just a bit longer.    Should you feel like that again (hopefully not, but let's be realistic..) then i prescribe 2 episodes of Sex in the City back-to-back,  to help lessen the tension. I find it literally impossible not to laugh out loud at bits of it so it's got to be good soul medicine!!

S-C, glad you're surviving.   Being manic at work must help i imagine. (tho' there's always that happy medium!!)

Hi to everyone else around here... take care all,

Annie x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Girls and sorry I've been away all week working up in Liverpool so only just got time to catch up on the thread.

Ginny - I am so sorry you have had such a nightmare time - you poor thing! Glad you are resting up and visualising on your 2ww. It souns like you have some amazing blasties on ice so maybe all your futire children have already been made which is a nice thought! no more stimming and ec! Just stay really positive and when you start feeling like af is coming remember that it feels exactly the same as being pg! I felt down, craved chocolate and had bad af pains in my 2ww so those are good signs too.

SC - I am so sorry about your negative, it must be really, really tough so my thoughts are with you. I wouldn't go to herbal inn in WG as they aren't the best but I have an amazing acupuncturist who I totally believe got me pg. She ipractices in Crouch End and between Muswell Hill & Ally pally. I'll pm you with her number - please go to her as she is amazing.

Annie - sorry your ost didn't seem to go so well. have you got the actual results yet? I read the threads quite quickly so sorry if I missed this. Hope you are ok?

Welcome Kabby - lots of lovely ladies here to help.

Catherine well done on your scan - it must be lovely seeing two!

Tokii - hi and hope you are doing ok. My baby is going crazy dancing and kicking me to bits! it is really incredible. Feeling great now the sickness has gone and I have that 2nd trimester energy rush!

Hello to everyone else and sending lots of   your way.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well! Thanks so much for the lovely welcome   I'm busy trying to wile away the time till my next appt on Monday, its funny but I've never wished away a weekend before!  I've been having weird dreams about my treatment as well - anyone else had that.  Lord knows what I'll be like on my 2ww!!

Roozie - i was actually offered the Dummy ET and HyCosy before my results were back...in fact I should get the results on Monday when I go in for those, they did say one blood test wouldn't be back until today, I assume that if anything is seriously untoward then they would probably ring.  I had 11 follicles all together on my scan.  Stay positive...

Emilia & Catherine - thanks for welcome...its really good to hear some positive outcomes

Tokii...hope that delay isn't frustrating you too much, here hoping the time whizzes by!

Right off to play Harriet Housewife and try and look as if I've been doing something with my day! 

Kx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello to everyone, I've just discovered this ACU chatter and I'd like to join in!

I'm on my 2ww at the moment but just been through IVF with Icsi at ACU - I do think ACU is really good as I had 2 previous cycles at another clinic and ACU seems much more tailored and much more professional than my previous cycles!

I had my EC on 19th April and got 17 eggs, which was great and an all time record! Testament to the tailored treatment at ACU! However my DH had to have PESE to remove his sperm surgically and the embryologist said his sample was "highly abnormal" (not what we expected, the urologist Mr Ralph expected the sample to bo OK). Alpesh the head embrylogist said that it was the toughest icsi he had ever done! So unfortunately only 5 out of my nice 17 eggies fertilised, which also scuppered any plans to leave them to go to blasts. Anyway we ended up with 4x 8cells on day 3, two of excellent quality, two good and one poor one with 5 cells. 

I am under mr Serhal who seems very good.   He did my ET on 22nd April and it went like a dream! I have got a tight cervix opening for some reason and I had to have a dilopan on day 3 at the start of my cycle (thats like a gel tampon thing that stretches your opening)  - anyway it worked wonders for me because the catheter went right in with no trouble (unlike previous cycles where ET was actually the most painful bit of the cycle!)

So now I am on the 2ww taking cyclogest (yes changing the cyclogest entry point is a real relief as I have had really bad tummy cramps!) and progynova and also clexane injections. They are not very nice because they leave bruises where you inject - horrid! Just whiling the time away while I wait for test day. I have taken a weeks holiday this week to make sure I was not stressed and it has been very nice!

Its been interesting reading about all of your experiences! I may have crossed paths with some of you over the last few weeks in the clinic - how weird is that? Ginny you have had a terrible time! But you must be very pleased with your 8 blasts! And a few of you with BFPs too. I am hoping for one too......maybe 3rd time lucky?   

Love Wrenster


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

welcome wrenster...hope 2ww is going well.  i am on clexane too...so many bruises!!

emilia, great to hear from you...have missed you.  hope work and the move are going ok.

catherine, great news re your scan and being discharged!  hope you have a good time at sis's hen night.

hi to everyone else.

my tummy has swelled up again...not quite as bad as last week, but pretty bloated.  stil have cramps and am v tired, but no other sympyoms except sore (.)(.) but that's likely due to cyclogest.

hope everyone has  good weekend

gx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

btw roozie, soooo hooked on satc...will be through 3 of th 6 series by tomorrow...think i'm obsessed!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi all,

juat a quickie from me as no rteal news from my side - still Monday for my results.

Good to have you back Emilia!   Glad you're starting to blossom!  

Ginny.. wow, you really are going some with those SATC DVD's! You've got all of them too, you lucky thing! How long now until you test - is it about a week? Hang in there hun'. 

Welcome Wrenster, and good luck to you on your 2WW. Keep reciting 3rd time lucky.   Good that you can keep Ginny company too!

So Kabby, you're all set for Monday as well then. Know what you mean about willing time to go more quickly, weekends included. This whole IVF malarky just seems to be about waiting, then more waiting, then some more...! Unlike you, I wasn't offered an appt for a hycosy /dummy run when i had my OST tests done - so i'm presuming that's because they're not confident i'll be able to do IVF again..?? I'll have to ask them about that on Monday, as I really don't want to get fobbed off with IUI.   Just hope i don't have to change clinics again.. 

Anyway, hi to all you other girlies! 

Keep well everybody,

Annie xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just popping in briefly, still no change my end - it's frustrating but I have to arrange anticaogulatants with high dose oestrogen before I can go near IVF.

I have an appt with Mr Serhal on Monday - I am actually under Dr Ranieri, but have decided I would like to touch base with Mr Serhal as things appear to be getting very complicated and I am hoping that he would be able to play ring-leader!

Emilia I would love to have the details of your acupuncturist, if you are happy to email them, inc how much she cost per session.  MIne us in central London and is costing a small fortune but is still very good.  Just would like to know an alternative too.

Ginny and Wrenster, hope 2ww going well.

Catherine, hope you have/had a great time at the hen sight.

SC, thinking of you.

Sorry - I know Ive forgotten peeps - difficlut to keep tabs on everyone.

Someone asked whether I have been offere dummey ET  and hycosy?  Neither - but then I need high dose oestrogen therapy before I can go forward for the IVF so it's probably immature.

My clinical issues are that I dont ovulate and have a endometrium that hasnt been thicker than 7-8mm 

Love and luck to everyone,

Txx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Roozie, i wasn't offered hycosy when i had my OST, i didn't even know about it and i thought i wasn't going to have it believing i would be cycling now but i was only told about it when i received the results for OST. keeping my fingers crossed for u on monday.

Wrenster, welcome to the thread and pray it's third time lucky for u.  

Emilia,welcome back n can u draw more light on the lady that did ur acupuncture pls and i'm happy ur baby is growing n kicking as well. i was trying 2 explain d orange thing to DH this morning but he didn't understand it at all can u shed some light on it pls.

Hi Catherine, hope u're having fun n i'm so happy ur babies r growing.

Emilia, Catherine, Adelaide: Have u guys got any advice for us awaiting treatments on what 2 do n not while we r waiting 2 start cycling. Every little helps.

Kabby, u're not the only one having dreams about d treatment, i day dream, dream at nights n now started to keep a diary on my treatments, i wish i can start treatments now but i have to wait n time flies before u know it, it'll be monday.

Ginny, ur 2ww will b over soon n u'll be able to post ur news.    .


Hi SC, hope u're good n i guess that's  the only thing u can do now, throw urself in ur work until u know what really went wrong. take it easy n don't be too hard on urself.  

Hi Adelaide, Julia, tizzywizz, Abdab n Mel.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to ask a quick question.

Re heparin or clexane - is this routine in IVF treatment at ACU, or have only some of you had it?

Second question, for those of you who ghave taken it - at what stages of treatment do you take it?

Can you tell, Im researching before my appt on MOnday? 

Thank you!

Txxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Welcome Wrenster - gosh it's getting busy here isn't it? I feel like I should go and make room for all the newbies as I'm still hanging around all this time after my cycle!

Tokki and Tizzy I will PM you the details of my acupuncturist. She is AMAZING and I totally credit her with my IVF working.

Tizzy I didn't have claxane or heparin - in fact I don't even know what they are! So it isn't standard protocol at ACU and must be given for a specific reason.

Tokki - the orange thing... well i don't really know why it works. I think it's a colour therapy thing. Zita west says orange is good during the 2ww so some of us surrounded ourselves with orange flowers and stuff - I had my orange cat of course - and some girls even buy orange knickers from topshop to wear to their appointments! My favourite odd thing to do though was my invention - slightly stolen from the film What The Bleep. Every day during the 2ww I drew a big heart in red lip liner just over my uterus and wrote the words I LOVE YOU.

In What the Bleep they do an experiment with water molicules where they change  at cellular level according to what was written on the bottle. The ones with I Love You formed beautiful snow flake like patterns and the ones with I Hate You formed ugly jagged shapes. So as we are 90% water or whatever it is I figured I could change what was going on inside my uterus with some loving words! Wacky but it worked for me!

As for what to do while waiting to start your cycle. Well if you have time - around two weeks or more, the best thing you can do is a big detox and then when you've finished it, eat very healthily up to your cycle and right through it. The healthier you are the more likelry it is to work. You don't have to suddenly start exercising manically (unless you already do) as that will use too much energy and you need your energy to make cells and create a good uterine lining. But a good 7-10 day detox to get as much of the chemicals and heavy metals out of your system would work wonders.

I swear by colonics too. A 3-7 days juice and raw food diet with 2l water a day followed by a colonic will do the job of a 3 week detox! Once your system is nice and clean you can just stick to healthy wholefoods, lean white meat and fish, lots of fruit and veg and lots of water. 

Another great tip is SPIRULINA instead of milk. They tell you to drink milk during stimming for womb lining and egg quality but its the protein that does the work. Spirulina is not only far easier to digest but has an infinitely higher protein content than milk - in fact higher than any other food. I took 1-2 heaped teaspoons of spirulina powder in water or OJ every morning from dring through to EC. It's actually good for you to take frequently all the time and great in pregnancy too to help the baby build healthy tissue. It is the most amazing superfood and if you do one thing to help get ready for the cycle I'd take powdered spirulina (not the tablets).

Hope that all helps.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI Emilia,

I just have to say,. you are such a shining star, just reading your mesgs I can feel the positive energy brimming from you.  I would feel such a loss if you were to leave the thread, please dont feel you have to for us, but if you need to for you, then of course you must do what's right for you!

I wish you well in all the exciting ventures facing you right now!

Txx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello everyone thank you for making me feel welcome here!

Tizzy I had clexane (I didn't get it on previous cycles) but I understand its to help implantation. It thins the blood (heparin does the same thing) and means you get greater blood flow to your uterus lining. Mr Serhal prescribed it for me on the day of the ET. I think they have given it to me because I have had 2 previous unsuccessful cycles and they are working on the basis that there might be a problem with implantation. Although none of my blood tests indicated that  - so I think its a precaution. If you need it I am sure they will give it to you ... have you had previous cycles?

Tokki if you have waiting time then Emilias advice is excellent - you can start to get really healthy, cut down or stop drinking and eat lots of healthy stuff. Get Zita West's book How to get Pregnant and follow as much of it as you can. It will make you feel as though you are doing something useful in the waiting time ... I know how you feel about the waiting! I had to wait for 2 Afs between treatment cycles and would you believe it my last AF was 56 days in arriving (thats like 2 cycles in one) I was going mental!! I expected to start treatment in Feb and now its may and I am still on the 2ww!

Re- acupuncture I went to a place in Harley St which was really good because they cover embryo transfers at any time, even weekend and bank holidays. Also its quite easy to get between ACU and Harley St on the day of ET. They specialise in fertility and I have seen 4 different acupuncturists there and they were all great.

I am feeling the need for support on this 2ww as I have no symptoms. I didn't get any symptoms on my last 2wws and so the longer it goes on with no backaches, cramping or anything, the more I think it hasn't worked! I am starting to feel really normal now after the EC and ET (and thankfully cyclogest side effects are subsiding). But no sign of embies implanting!! Everyone else seems to get pain or spotting before a BFP, in fact I can't think of a single 2ww diary I have read that had no symptoms and a BFP!! So I am not feeling too positive! I'm on day 6 of the 2ww so another 10 days of this agony. I am testing on 7th May which is the bank holiday. But I might test on the sunday so that I can go out and drink a bottle of wine in the evening to drown my sorrows. If this doesn't work I have no frosties to fall back on and the cycle has cost me about 9 grand due to needing a PESE for my DH and ICSI, and it will be difficult to afford another cycle after this.   

Sorry to finish on a depressing note - actually your nice messages have cheered me up today!!

Wrenster xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls - Wrenster don't stress about no symptoms yet - I don't think I had anything much at 6 days pt - mine were all a bit later really but everyone is different and there are some people who don't get any. My best mate didn't know she was pg until she was 8 weeks as she had no symptoms at all! Just try and visualise those embies implanting and focus in on them sending them all your love.

Awwww Tizzy - you are very sweet - course I'll stick about - it's probably helpful to have a few of us on here with BFPs so we can advise the newbies when they need it.

Tokii - in all my advice on pre cycle health plan I did miss out the most important which Wrenster brought up thank goodness - NO alcohol! And cut right back on caffiene too. One more tip in case you are a green tea fan like me - it actually deplete follic acid so keep it to one cup a day - I was on about 6 until I found out and I found out after my BFP! I was very worried right up until I had my nuchal fold scan and blood results as I was not only drinking loads but taking green tea supplements right up to downregging.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Emilia for all ur advice. It will be of great use for all of us waiting 2 starting treatments. We need oldies like u, catherine n d rest 2 give us newbies advice. And one more question do i start taking folic acid now or wait till i start treatment. I took a lot when we were trying n since nothing happened i stopped it.

Once again thanks babes.

Wrenster, thanks as well, wow 56 days i would have gone mental. that happened 2 me last year after my wedding, went to the carribean for honeymoon n there i was thinking i was pregnant cos i looked it it took roughly about 56 days. i did loads of pregnant tests all negative but who knows. try and stay positive n carry out d orange thing that Emilia swears by n most especially the visualisation.

Take care y'll n have a great weekend. it's so hot n nice outside.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Tokii - I would definitely start the folic acid asap and also make sure you are taking a good quality pregnancy supplement with DHA - Boots own brand is really good actually and probably one of the cheapest with DHA in it. I think I've been taking folic acid for about 4 years now as I started it when we started ttc and just never stopped!

I was thinking last night and one other thing you could do pre-treatment if you are the sort of person that believes in a  strong mind body connection, is think about what emotional stuff might be at the route of your fertility problems. I know lots of people just see it as a physical thing, end of and if you do then just ignore the rest of this! 

I realised a while back that there was a huge connection between my emotional self and my infertility. Once I started looking really closely and working on it I found several very clear reasons in my life that made me believe I couldn't have a baby long before I found out I was infertile. These events and triggers had made me form very strong beliefs that needed changing. I did a lot of work through meditation and visualisations to change those beliefs. The books Living Magically and Stepping Into The magic by Gill Edwards are brillaint for guiding you through the process of finding out what formed our negative beliefs about ourselves and how to change them and get the life we want. Gill's work is amazing and transformed my life!


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Emilia for your words of encouragement. Its definitely good to have some BFP'ers around for advice! Do you really think its possible to have no symptoms and still get a positive? I really hope so as I have nothing to report today either apart from the some sort of cold - like symptoms which I think are completely unrelated!

Tokii - def start folic acid ASAP, I would recommend Boots supplements too  -  called 'mum to be' they contain everything you need including DHA. They are in a gold and purple box but don't get the post natal ones instead by mistake (I bought 2 boxes of 'new mum' capsules by mistake and they look very similar!I have kept them just in case they come in useful  ). The mind and emotional stuff is worth a go even if you are a sceptic as you might be surprised what happens. I tried some meditation classes last time to help me relax and visualise things and if nothing else it definitely helps you to relax. 

Cheers Wrenster xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Wrenster I've read tons of posts from women with no symptoms at all and as well as my firned who didn't know until she was 8 weeks, my sister who had already had 2 children, didn't know until 12 weeks with her third! So I definitely think there can be no symptoms in one pregnancy and loads ina another even for the same person. With my previous two BFPs I had no symptoms really. the first one I needed to wee more often from about 5 weeks and the second I even had a period and no symptoms at all until about 6 or 7 weeks. This time I had lots of symptoms but not until a few days before I tested.

Of course your cold may be unrelated but one of the first things that happens when implantation occurrs is your immune system takes a dive and a cold is often one of the first signs of pregnancy. So why not see it as a positive sign and keep up the visualising!

Did you have blastocyst transfer or day 3 embryo? When is your test date?

ACU seem to say 16 days from transfer even if you have blastocyst transfer which is ridiculous as it would have put me 22 days post ovulation with my day 6 blasties! I tested 9 days after transfer which was 15 days post ovulation, so the day af would have been due in a natural cycle.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Hope you've all had good weekend....welcome Wrenster, I'm a bit of newbie on here and so far everyone's been so welcoming and full of great advice...hope the 2ww isn't driving you too much to distraction!

Emilia - hope you do stick around, great advice about getting healthy, I've been trying to follow Zita's tips to the letter but am seriously struggling with the no alcohol...I'd murder a nice cold glass of wine at the moment but I'm sticking with the softies!!!  I've rediscovered yoga recently as well and finding its brilliant for easing some of the stress.  I've been using Zita's DHA but find it a bit expensive - I didn't realise Boots do it

Tokii - since I finished work to concentrate on getting pregnant I've just been trying to get myself as mentally and physically fit as I can ahead of treatment, I can definitely recommened Zitas book that Wrenster also suggested, its got brilliant info on getting yourself really prepared for treatment and pregnancy.

Roozie - fingers crossed for tomorrow, I'll be sending lots of positive vibes

I'm off to the clinic tomorrow for my dummy et and hycosy and results of my OST, I've been trying to distract myself today weeding our allotment - the weather has been so amazing this weekend


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Good Monday Morning ladies!

Sorry to be so quiet last week - as mentioned work has been crazy then DH and I planned a busy weekend to get us through for a while, which seems to be working as I am feeling really positive and am keen to get back onto the treatment cycle again!  We are seeing Dr R on Thursday - I was frustrated to have to wait 2 weeks but actually its been quite good to get some distance to it so we can be as logical as possible about our appt and all our questions, rather than too emotional.  I just hope he says we can do another round (AMH is very low but hopefully I responded well enough that IVF is an option) and also that he doesnt tell us we have to wait months and months before starting again (though at my advanced age he hopefully wont!   )  Anyway I have now had a whole week off of being healthy - no vitamins, injections, pills or visualisation, nothing - and have drunk more wine (about 7 glasses in a week) than I have had since Xmas in total!  I am back on my healthy diet officially today - would really recommend all the advice the other ladies already gave about getting ready for a treatment cycle as it made me feel much stronger and healthier thru the treatment, despite the result!  (Including the Spirulina which is revolting but really is excellent!)

Its been so busy around here and lots of you have big days today so  I am sending    and lots of bubbles to all of you having appointments today!

Annie - really hoping your appt goes well today and you get good news about what ACU can do for you -thinking of you as I know you will be anxious.    ^reiki

Kabby - welcome (belatedly!) and I hope your dummy ET and hycosy go well today.   ACU really are great - my IUIs elsewhere had been really tricky and ACU worked out I needed cervical dilation which made sure ET went smoothly.  Good luck today!

Tizzywhizz - welcome back and good luck too with your appt with Mr Serhal, I hope that your treatment plan gets sorted out clearly for you today so you can start feeling more confident about your next steps.  Good luck!  

Wrenster - a belated welcome to you too!  It sounds like your cycle is going really well, I am sending you  positive vibes for your 2WW!    I know it is much easier said than done but it really is best not to analyse symptoms as it can just drive you crazy - as the others have already said, all of my friends (including those on IVF) thought they werent pregnant when they tested as its just too early to get lots of symptoms... try to relax and not think about testing till later (I do realise I am saying this but didnt do it!! - but i will do this next time around, and you can remind me of that when I get there!)

Ginny - hope that those SATC DVDs are getting you thru the 2WW!  (I tried 24 which I love, but actually think SATC would have been better as it is so funny!)  I have been thinking of you lots and sending you    so I hope you are staying positive as much as possible, bearing in mind the rollercoaster effect of course!  When are you testing?

Tokii, so glad to hear your appointments went well and you can start treatment next month.  I think its great you will have the time to get yourself ready for it all, even if it feels a bit frustrating at the moment!

Nome, good to hear you are able to go forward with the laparoscopy and your other procedure, I hope they go well.

Catherine, what fabulous news about your scan, it must be so exciting to see your little ones growing so fast and doing so well - congratulations!  Hope you also had a great weekend at your sister's hen party - did you go somewhere lovely?

Emilia - thanks again for your PM and all your words of advice!  So glad you are feeling great in this trimester and things are going well, just make sure you take it easy a little and dont work too hard!

Finally, hi also to Abdab, Adelaide and Julia - hope you are all well.

Mel - thinking of you, too.

Wishing you all a good day   
SCXX


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*SC *it's so great to hear you so upbeat and positive - you seem to be a pretty incredible person to be able to be so up after going through a negative cycle. Your attitude is amazing and a real inspiration. I have everything crossed for you Thursday and hope Dr R says you can start cycling again quickly.

Good luck *Kabby* with your OST results and dummy transfer today - there's nothing to it really - in fact it was less painful than a smear for me! I know some of the ladies with tight cervixes have had a tougher time of it but generally it's very easy and quick.

Hope everyone else is doing well today. How are you feeling *Ginny*? Going 2ww crazy yet?!


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Emilia - thanks for your advice, I didn't know that your immune system takes a dip during implantation so that has really given me hope       . I am going to try and stay positive from now on. I had a day 3 transfer with 2 'excellent' quality 8 cell embies (does that mean grade 1?). I wanted a blast transfer but unfortunately of my 17 eggs only 5 fertilised and ACU policy is that you need at least 4 grade 1 embies at day 3 to go on to blast stage, and I didn't have enough. So they did a day 3 transfer for me and my other embies were left to go to blasts  -  only one made it  - and they said it was not good enough to freeze    hence I have no frosties. The embryologist was really positive about it though  - they said that it meant that my embies have got potential to reach blast stage and that the 2 they transferred were better and in a better environment so should do better than the ones left in the lab. 

Its hard with 2 failed cycles because all the time I keep thinking that the 2ww is the same as before inmy failed cycles, although this cycle was SO much better at ACU than my other ones. I am testing 16 days after day 3 transfer - so far I haven't been tempted to test. I am kind of happier not knowing because there is still hope!!!! But come the weekend I will not be able to resist. I haven't got a HPT yet - I will get one at the w/end.

Kabby  - good luck with the hycosy. Hope it was OK, mine was a bit horrible as when they blew up the balloon thing inside you I had immediate excuciating period pains. It subsided a bit afterwards but when the nurse was trying to explain the cycle to me later I had to lie down because I went faint! But I was fine by the time I left the clinic. Hope yours was better!

SC - keeping busy is definitely the way to get over a BFN - and you seem to be doing brilliantly - you are an inspiration and I hope I can be as good as this if the time comes (but I hope the time doesn't come if you know what I mean)! I agree its good to get over the emotions before the follow up so you can have a really clear head and ask all the right questions. Thanks for your views on my cycle - I hope it is going well too!

Ginny - how is your 2ww going? 

Hello to everyone else

Love Wrenster x


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening all,

Hope all are well...DH is plonked in front of TV watching Panorama so I've taken this as an excuse one to dip out of the ironing and two get on the computer

Wrenster - sounds like you are being a bit more +ve about your 2ww, I'm really hoping for a blast transfer but it seems such a long way off at the moment and many hurdles to get over...don't forget how far you've come. Glad also you are finding ACT a positive experience, its my first clinic so don't have anything to compare it with but everyone I've met there so far seems brilliant.

S-C - thanks for the welcome, sorry about your BFN but you seem to be approaching it with a strong and postive attitude that must only be able to help with healing, moving on and getting ready for another go.

Roozie - how did today go...i'm hoping it was positive news...

Well another trip down the trainline today for hycosy and dummy et....on one hand positive experience as OST results were really good but on the other I'm just starting to wake up to the somewhat surreal experience of IVF, legs up in stirrups with some strange man inserting catheters and the like, dignity left somewhere on Grays Inn road!!  I did make me smile as I know I've got to get used to it and I know the end result will be worth it in the end but I just didn't really have this in my head when thinking of the ideal way of conceiving my baby/ies!!!  One of my friends who has just announced she's pregnant conceived on holiday in Antigua on a yacht....that was more what I had in mind rather than head down, legs up in the air in a treatment room - but hey ho, you have to smile and get on with it I guess!!!!

Found the dummy et ok, bit of a twinge but more worried about weeing on the dr than the discomfort.  The hycosy was very unpleasant - had exactly as Wrenster described excrutiating cramping but focused on the ceiling and my breathing and managed to get through it - I'm spotting a bit tonight - is this usual?  Actually just read my notes - it is...just realised I wasn't supposed to eat 4 hours before...mmm, had a ham sandwich on the way down, oh well doesn't seem to have done any harm!!  Both dummy et and hycosy all fine so my drugs are all sitting on the table.  I start taking the Primulet on Sat, took my anti-biotics before dinner...feels a bit weird that I probably won't be back at the clinic for a couple of weeks whilst in my body quite a lot will be going on.

Hope everyone else is well.....
Kx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Great news about your ost *Kabby *and sorry hycosy was rough - I escaped that one having had an HSG on nhs before I started treatment at acu. Your post made me laugh - I also hoped for a yacht in antigua rather than a dingy room in Kings Cross with three other people in the room with me and DH! But you know what - not many people have photos of the moment their baby reached the womb and when you get that picture with the little twinkling stars nestling in your womb, it just doesn't matter how they got there. The fact they are there is such a huge relief after the years of ttc. I'm going to put our pic on page 1 of our baby album!

*Wrenster* it must be tough after 2 failed cycles to stay positive but just try and hold on to the fact that this time could be different. ACU are so good and sometimes a change of clinic (you did change clinic didn't you?) I enough to trigger a change in outcome. By the time you test you will be 19 days post ovulation! You could test at 15 days post ovulation which is 12 days post transfer but at 19 days the result will be concrete. Also if you get to day 19 without af then it's a very good sign. Some people say cyclogest can delay af but others say it won't. What day are you on now?

How are you doing *Annie*?

Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling good on this sunshiny day. Amazing how a bit of sunshine makes everything seem a bit brighter.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Great to see the thread flourishing again !  

Emilia- delighted to hear you are well and that you are enjoying your 2nd trimester especially the energy rush !  

Ginny - how's the 2nd week of the 2ww going ? You are on the final run now hun !  

S-C, I admire your positive attitude after your recent negative of cycle. Best of luck for your follow-up appt with Dr R on Thursday.  

Kabby - glad to hear that your OST and dummy ET went well, yes it's not the most comfortable nor the most dignified of procedures but remember it takes you one step closer to starting your treatment.

Wenster- welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about you past failed cucyles I hope that this one will be the one for you. Please don't dont' compare your symptons to others as we are all individuals. 

Tokki, Roozie, Nome, Adelaide, Abdab and Julia hope you are all well.

All is well with me. Had a great time in Ireland at my sisters hen but as we haven't told anyone re: our 2 on board (both of our families live outside the UK) my sister in law (whos' a nurse) approached me and said I had the pregnant look !!! What does that mean  I haven't gained a pound yet unless it's my
(.) (.)'s that are the giveaway ! I'm waiting to have my nuchal fold scan and then we'll announce if all is ok.

Have a great day all ! 

Cxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow Catherine how did you manage to keep it a secret?!!! My family knew about the IVF so we told them as soon as we got the BFP - not sure i could have kept it quiet for one second!

how are you feeling? Any sickness or other symptoms? My sickness has totall gone and I am loving it! So nice to be able to eat healthy food again! Still off lamb and most cooked meat but loving salads and fruit and crazy about mushrooms on spelt toast!!!!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia,

You sound like you are glowing and full of energy ! Your cravings are nice and healthy which is a good thing....just hope your little one won't come out hating salads and mushrooms !

You must think I'm crazy, the only people who know that I've had IVF is DH's sister as she is on her 3rd cycle so it was only fair to share with her as she had shred her experiences with me .Also my own sister who is getting married as I had to cancel a flight to view her wedding dress on a weekend as I had my OST, I can't lie/fib for nuts if confronted. Trying to avoid the subject as I'm an extremely private person hence the excess writing I do on this forum !!! As mentioned both of our families live abroad hence I've beena able to avoid it until my nuchal scan ! Then we will fly to visit both to hopefully deliver the double healthy news !

I dont' feel too bad. I had very bad exhaustion up until last week and could sleep standing up !! Very little nausea to date...I've been blessed in that respect....hope something else doesn't catch up with me later down the line ! 

Cxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Lucky you - no nausea! It really is the most horrible thing. you are one of the lucky few!

well done though on keeping your secret - I guess with them all abroad its a little easier. How exciting for them though when they get the good news!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening everyone,

hope you're all fine today...? There seems to be so much going on in this thread, it's hard to keep up with it all!

Just thought i'd report back on my OST as some of you had asked. Well, not good news unfortunately.   Saw Dr. R yesterday and he explained that they all point to poor/low ovarian reserve whihc is going to render my chances of a successful IVF cycle v low indeed- maybe just a few %.   I didn't think my stats looked too bad - FSH had stuck at around 8, but AMH was only 9, and antreals only 5) In essence he thinks i'll be lucky if i get 3 or 4 follies from a max drug regime with no D/R ing at all, just a whopping great dose of Clomid (100) and Menopur (375 - 425) together to kick start my sluggish ovaries. So in his view, normal IVF is out as it involves too much messing about with potentially v fragile eggs. He sees the only way forward, (before donor eggs considerations), will be to have a crack at GIFT, with him putting 3 eggs and DH's sperm back into my tubes, immediately after EC provided we can get some viable eggs. The other alternative is just IUI as it obviously involves no manipulation of eggs but clearly the chances are rather crap with that. GIFT might give us a 15-20% chance so it's the best shot we have right now.
I'm trying to keep positive about the fact we still have a chance but it's hard to accept things seeming a bit more set in stone now with the results saying what they do. DH isn't at all happy about doing GIFT, as he thinks it's ultra invasive without great odds but i'm working on getting him to see eye to eye with me on this one....we can't start until after my next AF anyway, then hycosy etc.

Right, my news over with, sorry for the negative post folks.

On to more +ve matters.

I hope all you 2WW'ers are staying sane out there - Ginny and Wrenster, good luck with all the excruciating waiting. Ginny, hope SATC is still working its magic! (quite fancy a spot of that myself actually)      

Kabby, i'm glad your OST has worked out and no nasty surprises there. The hycosy sounds pretty grim, soory you had that trauma - i'll compare notes with you when i hopefully get to do mine in a few weeks time. 

S-C, thanks for your thoughts too. And well done for managing to stay so +ve despite recent events - you definitely are an inspiration to us all. I must take a leaf from your book!  Only 2 more days until your follow up with Dr. R.. i do hope it's productive and a bit reassuring. Let us know how it goes when you feel like it.  

Oh, on trying to change mental attitudes and staying +ve, Emilia, i'm going to get a copy of the one you recommended, (Living Magically), it sounds like a must! I've also ben trying ot get hold of spirulina (think that's right name?) but nowhere in Boots - is Holland & B the best bet? Glad you're still flourishing and getting well into the pg groove!

Tokii - how are things? I'm joining you with the eternal waiting game - we should be doing hycosys etc around the same time i think?? (about 3 wks time)

TizzyWhizz - hope your meet, with Dr Serhal went ok on Monday  -are you on track with your oestrogen therapy? When do you think you will get started?


Catherine - so when exactly do you get to spill the beans? You must be absolutely bursting by now!! I don't know how you've managed it!

Hi and best wishes to anyone else i haven't mentioned, 

Annie xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Annie

Just a quick one if you are still online to say I'm really sorry to hear your news, I had been thinking of you and thought I would check in before bedtime (after celebrating Liverpool's Champions League win tonight!)  Your results are not hugely different to mine, in fact your AMH is better tho you have less follicles... I was fearing the worst but Dr R's plans did get us a long way, even if not to the final hurdle yet!  I am sending you a big hug as you and DH decide your next steps and find what is right for you.  

Its also really inspiring to see that you are trying to focus on the positive too - I really do think this can help enormously.  I really think my high protein diet helped me produce better eggs than I would have otherwise have  - I am vegetarian (plus I eat fish) and it really helped me to focus on getting protein at every meal, plus lots of milk (ok I needed cookies with it to help me drink it! ) and the dreaded spirulina.  I got mine after Zita West's nutritionist's recommendation - powder which I mixed with pomegranate juice and held my nose while I drank it down in one!!   You can get it under the name Superfood which combines the spirulina with other good stuff - you can find it online via Herbs Hands Healing on 0845 345 3727 (Have you thought about a consultation with Zita West by the way, I found this really useful combined with her nutritionist and her hypnotherapist - plus my reflexologist.  I think this helped me get thru the IVF rollercoaster and also has helped me be reasonably strong since - and it was good to see the hypnotherapist especially - I found it gave me a really instant boost and sorted out lots of old issues that were making me feel fragile, as well as helping me get started so I could  make the most of the books Emilia recommended.)

Sorry, this is probably enough thoughts for this time of night, I just wanted to get back to you straightaway to send you hugs and lots of positive thoughts for your next steps! 

Hello to everyone else too - hope you are all ok, and thanks for your support and lovely comments.  I dont think I am being especially strong, and certainly no more than any of you who I always find inspiring - in fact your comments made me feel much stronger!  We all have our good days and bad days.  I've also been giggling about the Antigua venue for conception rather than the more public one on offer at Grays Inn Rd.. I was just thinking the other day that this has all become so normal now I am almost surprised when anyone gets pregnant any other way! 

Night everyone!
SCXX


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Annie,

I'm so sorry about your OST results. When I went for IVF I just took it for granted that I would be able to have it and it would all be fine but reading your story and SC's and Julias from a while back I really realise how lucky I am. I know this must seem like a huge blow but I guess the thing to hold on to is that there is hope. GIFT can work and if your tubes are fine then it's a real chance. 

I truly believe that if we believe in something 100% and erase all our negative thoughts and feelings we can make it happen. Gill's book will convince you! Often there's a lot of work to do first on our negative beliefs and thought patterns but Gill's exercises take you through it pretty quickly. I've done the whole sequence twice and the first time took me about 3 weeks but if you had time and energy you could do it even quicker. Anyway - I hope it helps and gives you hope and sets you off with a positive mind set.

Using Spirulina during stimming will really help with egg quality and uterine lining. SC's superfood link sounds good. I imagine it has other wonderful nutrients in it too. I use pure spirulina just because I can get it from my local health shop (Haelen Centre in Crouch End - they have a website so maybe they would sell you some by mail order?) I think I also bought it online the first time just by doing a search for pure spirulina powder.

Have you tried acupuncture before? It's also great to help with egg quality and quantity. My OST wasn't perfect at all and suggested poor quality eggs but the embryologist said I had the eggs of a 20 year old! I put that down to spirulina and acupuncture. I also found the acupuncture very relaxing and destressing and I'm guessing you will need that during your GIFT cycle because you have so much to contend with here.

Anyway I am sending you a huge hug and lots of positive vibes and love and I truly hope there is a way through this for you so you get the baby you deserve. PM me any time Annie if you need support or just want a chat or I'll be online today quite a bit so can talk to you here.

E
xxx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello all! One day off and there is another whole page of posts from you guys! Things are really busy!

Catherine - I understand the thing about not telling anyone and being private, as me and my DH did not tell anyone in the family at all. At Easter I had a clinic appt at 10am on bank holiday monday and my DH happened to mention it to an uncle we had arranged to visit (who is a retired doctor) - he clearly didn't believe it and I think thought it was an excuse to get away!  But when we went to acu for egg collection / PESE we had to make sure we had someone to collect us, because we were both having sedation, so I decided to tell my brother. The funny thing was that he said he already knew about it because he had seen a letter from the hospital that I must have left lying around! But to be honest it was a real relief to tell him and now I am really glad he knows about it because he's excited about it too and has offered lots of encouragement. But its one of those things thats difficult to bring up in conversation, isn't it? For us, my DH feels as if he is a failure as a man because he can't produce sperm normally and thats one of the things that's stopped me mentioning it to people too. BUT - you have good news to tell - so it will be great when you do actually break the news! Are you going to tell them about your treatment or will you just tell them you are pregnant?

Emilia - you certainly sound as though you are enjoying pregnancy.    I suppose we would enjoy it more than others as we work so hard to get there! It sounds as though the books about positive thinking really worked for you. I am in great admiration as I can't seem to master my own thoughts in that way. Maybe I should try the book you suggested!

Kabby - sorry to hear your hycosy was horrible like mine! Hope you are feeling better and prepared to start your drugs soon!

S-C - your comment about getting pregnant in Grays Inn Road made me laugh! All these babies were conceived in the very same bed!! What a strange thought.  

Annie - so sorry to hear your news about your ovarian reserve. Thats really sad news - but at least there is still hope! A 15-20% chance is still quite good and it gives you the chance of your own genetic baby. What does the GIFT procedure involve - you said its very invasive? Do you have to have an operation to replace the eggs?  

(By the way - my acupunturist told me very clearly that acupunture will not help with egg quality or quantity! I asked him if he could work on that in one of my sessions and he said that acupunture really helps to prepare your womb by helping the lining grow and increasing the blood flow to it but won't help eggs. Personally I felt it helped me overall anyway, because it is so relaxing and I believe its worth doing anyway - who knows what it might do, especially if practising Emilia's positive thinking at the same time!)

Well I have now lost count of how far am into the 2ww! I am at just day 9 ... thought it was more than that. No symptoms to report except feeling rather ill yesterday! I was at work and noticed I had a bad headache (which had been coming for a day or 2 before) and felt rather achy. By mid afternoon I was so cold I was shivering like a jelly and felt absolutely terrible so I went home and put on loads of jumpers and just about managed to crawl under the duvet  . I felt too ill to post on this site so it must have been bad! However today I felt much better but still have a temperature and the shivers. So thats definitely a lapse in my immune system, I am just hoping it is because my embies have been implanting like Emilia suggested!! Oh how I am hoping that this time I will be lucky.... I keep telling myself how good it was at ACU vs my last clinic and that is keeping me positive   

Ginny has not posted for ages - hope you are OK and not suffering with OHSS problems after your ET?? Let us know how you are doing!

Lots of love

Wrenster x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Wishing you lots of luck Wrenster - that dip in your immune system sounds like a good sign.
got everything crossed.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Well not so sunny today so forced back inside to do a bit of work on the house.  Trying to pack for the weekend as off for a big family gathering - its going to be hard to keep on the straight and narrow with the healthy eating and no alcohol but I start my Primolut on Sat and have order a crate of no-alcohol wine a pregnant friend of mine has been raving about so we'll see how I go!  I felt a bit out of sorts on Tuesday following my hycosy think it was a bit of reality setting in but pulled myself together for the rest of the week!

Annie - so sorry to hear your OST results were less than positive, I'd been thinking of you and sending as many good vibes as I could muster.  It must be very difficult to keep positive when faced with bad news and a dilemma about how to proceed.  On the plus side you do still have both IUI and GIFT open to you, as Wrenster said a 15 - 20% chance is good and certainly better than none at all - I hope you and DH are able to talk things through and come to the right decision for both of you.  I'm really with Emilia on believing that if you can make an awful lot happen if you believe in it enough and get your physical and emotional sides in balance.  Heres hoping AF starts soon and fingers crossed your Hycosy is a doddle.

Ginny & Wrenster - hope your 2WW are going ok, I was wondering if you'd worked through all of SATC yet Ginny, I caught a ep late last night and remembered how brilliant it was, might have to remember to stock up if I make it that far.  Wrenster, sorry to hear you are feeling a bit rough but fingers crossed that its a positive sign of those embies settling in for a stay.

Catherine & Emilia - its so good to hear how well things are going for you - I'm amazed at Catherine being able to keep things quiet!  It's funny for 4 years when we were ttc we didn't talk to anyone at all about our problems but we've been a bit more open about the IVF I'm still in two minds about whether this is a good thing or not but time will tell!

Hope everyone else is well - I'm off for the bank holiday so have a good one everybody and look forward to catching up on the news on Monday!
Kxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Ooooh Kabby if that wine's nice will you tell me the brand? I have cravings for a nice glass of wine but Boo Boo says no!

xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Hope you are all well. I have been looking in from time to time but busy with work and the renovations on the house.  

Kabby, enjoy your weekend away and glad to hear you are sdtarting your Primolut so now it begins.
Like Emilia can I too have the name of that non-alcoholic wine as I'm dying for a glass of wines these lovely summer evenings -thanks !

Annie, sorry to hear about your OST results and I hope you will be able to find a treatment that will fulfil your dreams of having a baby. Good luck with the positive visualisation as I am another firm believer also.  

Ginny and Wenster, hope you are both well during your 2ww  

Emilia, how are you?  Just went to my new GP's and met a wonderful doctor . Chose my hospital  of choice for the birth and have been referred to a lovely OBS / Gynae Consultant (who previously did my hysteroscopy and laporoscopy) to be under his care. Still going to keep quiet until at least 12 weeks but may tell family before the 2nd June when I go home for my sisters wedding. But then I don't want to tell too close to the wedding and everyone be congratulating me on her special day instead of her!! 
Did you have the nuchal fold scan + blood tests ? The GP didn't want me to have invasive tests  like amniocentesis or CVS due to the risk of carrying twins ! I'm a Virgo so like everything precise but in this instance I cannot have full control !!

Off for a nice long walk now with DH.

Have a lovely evening,

Cx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello

Kabby,  can I have the name of the wine too (if its nice). I have found it difficult to find something l like to drink so usually end up with water (exciting eh!). Or lately I have discovered ginger wine from holland and barratt which is a good alternative to a short on the rocks (its really gingery hot so you can only drink it in small quantities and in small sips). Sorry to hear that you have been feeling down about the whole clinical nature of getting pregnant in a clinic. By the time you have embies put back you will be so used to it all you never know, you might find it romantic in a weird kind of way. It is good when you see your embies with your DH and watch them go in! And not many people get to do that! Hope you are feeling better soon, hun.

Well I  have been feeling AF - like activity I think today! I'm afraid that this is the usual pattern for me (I have checked back on my 2ww diaries - very useful for that!) and so I think it might be all over for me. In fact I have treated myself to a cup of caffeinated tea this evening because I can't see the point of being healthy (but I will hang fire on the drinking until I have tested to be sure!). The only possible good sign is that I still have sore boobs and last time this subsided earlier in the 2ww. But I am not going to hold my breath. I might test on Fri night or Sat (official day is Mon so thats 2 days early) so if its a BFN I can go out and enjoy the bank hol to cheer myself up again.

Watch this space! Hope everyone else is doing OK!

Love Wrenster x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kabby,

Good to hear you are doing well and keeping sane during these trying 2 week wait !

Those symptons sound quite posititest, it's good you keep a diary but try not to dwell too much on this. You can defintlely test tomorrow as per Emilia's advice, I will be thinking of you and really hope this is the one for you both !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Wrenster* if your boobs are still sore and you feel af ish this is a good sign and it is just as likely you are pregnant as getting af as symptoms are so similar. Try to stay positive and keep believing - I was certain af was coming. That seems to be a hallmark of BFPs on these forums! You can test 15 days after 'ovulation' - that is egg collection, so go for it and put yourself out of your misery. And one cup of caffinated tea won't hurt anyone! I don't drink tea or coffee (other than the occassional starbucks decaf americano - yum) but I think 1-2 cups a day is fine isn't it? Very good of you to give up though. Wishing you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much positive energy and luck for your test.

*Catherine* I feel great now. Slightly concerned about moving at 20 weeks because I don't know what to expect from maternity care in sussex and right now I am being seen by the amazing cons who saved my tube during my ectopic and removed my other tube when I had a hydrosalpinx. She is the most amazing doctor I have ever met, so respectful of a patient's needs and wishes and very kind. I would ahve loved her to deliver my baby and will really miss her. She's seen me through my toughest times and all my infertility being the one to break the news that I am infertile etc and being the one to refer me for IVF.

But Sussex is very midwife natural birth friendly and there is a great birthing centre. I called them and they said I could book in at 20 weeks as long as I have a gp down there. i spoke to a doula who told me the best female gp in the area for antenatal care. So the plan is natural birth at the birthing centre possibly with a doula (she's lovely and only charges £150 for 2 pre birth appointments, the birth and 2 post!)

I can't wait to start feathering my new nest and getting ready for Boo Boo to come into our lives. She's so active now and I feel very excited about meeting her. I'm going to try and get my scan moved forward so I can have it before I leave London.

You are so sweet not wanting to upstage your sister - what a lovely sister you must be. I'm sure your family will be over the moon when they hear the good news - especially the twins bit! How exciting. Your obs/gynae cons sounds great - so important to have someone you trust, especially with a hospital birth. Hope you weren't watching Panorama last night!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning Emilia,

Thanks for your kind words, that was very sweet of you. Great to hear that you are enjoying your 2nd trimester and with Boo Boo moving around so much and making a connection with you it must be a wonderful feeling... I look forward to it. It's hard to change Consultant but at least she was there during the most difficult years of infertility and now there is a positive outcome.

You are having the birth I would love to have and I have looked into a doula aswell but it's not worth it now if I do go down the c-section route which I probably will as I also had my right hip resurfaced last year (like a hip replacement) but for those under 50yrs old. You wouldn't know as I walk normal. So I have that extra precaution to take !

No I didn't see Panorama last night as I was in B&Q till 9pm with DH getting last bits and bobs for the house and then was in bed by 9.30pm....what was it about ?

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

You don't want to know Catherine! It was about hospital births going wrong due to midwife shortages. It was horrible.

My friend had something wrong with her hip and needed a c-sec. With twins they are very likely anyway aren't they so at least you can prepare with that in mind. Take plenty of arnica and vitamin c to aid quick healing! If you trust your cons you'll be fine. At least you know c-secs are very safe these days and you won't have to worry about panorama horror stories! It was all babies dying as a result of lack of oxygen when there were delays in care - women left in corridors and the like - awful. C-secs are planned and safe so you will be just fine and for twins it is often the best option because usually one is breach or can get into distress. Anyway you will be fine.
xxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

OMG Emilia, that's scary I'm glad I didn't see it then ! I'm going to view the maternity unit tomorrow as they have tours and I will investigate further. My GP yesterday was happy with m cjoice of consulatnant and he was great to me when he did my laparoscopy and hysteroscopy before I started IVF.

Can I ask what tests you have had - Did you have the nuchal fold scan + blood tests ? The GP didn't want me to have invasive tests  like amniocentesis or CVS due to the risk of carrying twins ! I'm a Virgo so like everything precise but in this instance I cannot have full control !!

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry Catherine DH called right in the middle of me replying so I forgot to answer that bit!

I had the blood test and nuchal fold scan and it all came back as less than 1 in 28000 chance of downs thankfully. I wouldn't have had an amnio even if the result had been high but it is such an individual choice.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone!  Its been real busy on here again which is great, just trying to catch up!

Wrenster - I am sending you lots and lots and lots of love and positive vibes for this weekend, whenever you decide to test.  Your symptoms sound just like lots of the other ladies who have got BFPs so really hoping that your dream comes true!  
           

Kabby - I would love to get the details of the wine you mentioned too (if there is any left in the country after all the FF ladies have placed their orders!)  I am back to being teetotal again next week to prepare for the next round so it would be great to have a good alternative to fizzy water!  I hope you are having a lovely long weekend so you can get a break from all this and come back refreshed for your next steps... I also feel really sad sometimes after an appointment as the reality of all this intervention hits home, and it can take a while to get over it... but it is very exciting you are starting to down reg soon, so hope you can look forward to getting onto the next stage of your journey to having a lovely baby soon!

Emilia and Catherine - its so lovely to hear your pregnancies are doing so well, and that you are making exciting plans for the arrivals of your little ones!  I know there are still anxieties for you through this time, but it sounds like you are both doing all the right things and being really positive as always! - and it will be so wonderful to be able to tell everyone your news Catherine!!  Good luck with all your next steps...  (Emilia, could you give me the details of the doula and birth centre you mentioned as my sister is having real problems with her hospital and they might be able to point her in a better direction even if she lives in a different part of Sussex to you - many thanks!)

A quick update on me... we saw Dr Ranieri yesterday.  As we guessed might happen, it was good news in that he said we could try again but at the same time we were a bit worried that he didnt want to change anything.  We had lots of questions... basically we thought that if we had good quality embies then the likelihood was that the problem was with implantation rather than the embies - but Dr R said his feeling was that the embies prob didnt get to blast stage as they can just stop growing after the transfer.  He felt therefore we didnt need to change anything and sometimes it takes a while to get a BFP - on our first consult he told us we had a 80% chance across 3 cycles and he didnt feel that had necessarily changed tho he did say that we had a 30% chance on this cycle which is lower than he had said before.  This was because of my AMH and advanced age (I know this is true but its still a shock when its said publicly!  )  He also said we might consider GIFT if this round isnt working.

So we asked him lots of Qs about other issues that might be a problem ie we didnt want to do 3 fialed IVF cycles before they looked into 2 possible areas - thyroid levels (mine can be borderline cos of the M.E. but seem fine at the moment) - and immunology (again because nobody knows what causes M.E. there may be immune issues too).  He said he would do all this if I wanted it but otherwise he was happy to continue on the same protocol as before... but probably adding heparin and maybe steroids though these have pros and cons for implantation.  

So overall it was really good news but I cant help feeling anxious we are missing something - I think this is because of my experience as someone with M.E. where doctors dont know very much - I know that you often need to be as knowledgeable a patient as possible, but this area is just too complex!  I was wondering about a second opinion elsewhere (ie where they do more endocrine/immunology work) but also know that ACU get brilliant results so perhaps I should trust that they know what they are doing!  (Dr R did tell us a good story about research papers can mean anything - apparently a recent US paper looked at the correlation of storks flying into a state and the number of live births - with the result that more storks = more babies.  I wish!!   )

Anyway sorry for this long me me me section- all this means that I have 2 months to get work sorted out before the next round, get a good holiday, and get emotionally and physically strong again - so I am quite happy about that too, though I wish it could all be done tomorrow!!

I will stick around on this board during this time too - because I want to see how everyone gets on and offer any support I can!

Love to you all - have a good long holiday weekend!     

SCXX


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello everyone

Thanks for all of your kind words and positive vibes and encouragement! It really does help! Actually today is 15 days after 'ovulation' so if I can get to the shops I could test tonight.

OMG i am so scared!!!      

There have been times where I felt that it had worked on this cycle, but my af-like feelings have continued today (although on and off) which makes it difficult to be positive. Anyway - no point in speculation - I must just get on with the test and live with the result, whatever it is. 

SC - How many eggs and embies / what grades did you get in your cycle? I take it from your post that you did not leave them to go to blasts. I suppose the thing to remember is that in any one cycle on average there is about a 30-40% chance it will work, which means there is a 60% chance it won't, and despite all the technology there is still an element of luck in there around whether or not the embies will go on and develop. However over a few cycles the luck gets cancelled out and the statisitics start to kick in. Sometimes its just a matter of needing to do it again. If you had good quality embies then it will work for you sooner rather than later! Its good they are thinking about adding additional treatments in - maybe these will help to improve embie numbers and quality that will give you a greater chance of a positive outcome. I do agree with you though - if you have something a little unusual (ie the ME) then its definitely good to be a well informed patient!

We found out yesterday that my DH is a carrier of a cystic fibrosis gene mutation. My DH was diagnosed as having absence of vas deferens by Mr Ralph, the urologist who works with ACU and he advised us to both test for this gene - apparantly its common for men with this condition to be carriers.  The test was sent in the post  -  a bit late in the day to find out! Luckily I was tested too by ACU and my test was negative so its still a low risk to pass on (but higher risk than if neither of us were carriers). The thing that I am amazed about is at my last clinic three different urologists did not diagnose his condition! Nor did they recommend having this test done. I had read about it and I was a bit concerned - as an informed patient - and I kept asking them if we needed the tests. They repeatedly said that we didn't need the testing. They were so wrong!! If I had been positive we would have had a 1 in 3 chance of having a baby with cystic fibrosis and they would have totally overlooked it!

My DH was a bit sad to hear the news but he kind of expected it, and it also confirmed the diagnosis for us at last. My DH said when he was a kid he loved the X-men and used to dream of being a mutant with special powers! One of the special powers he has with his condition is being able to carry on as long as he likes (or I like!!) in bed!!  

Emilia / Catherine - it sounds so exciting to be on the road to having your beautiful babies!!

Where is Ginny?

Speak to you all soon - maybe with my news! 

Wrenster x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just on my way out but can't not post some     to you Wrenster. (hope i'm not too late). I hope so much that you're a happy girlie tonight, if you have decided to test...?

Ginny, too, hope all's well with you - i'm guessing you're v v close to testing right now so again, bundles of  for you too. (& i hope your absence from here the last few days is a +ve sign that you've been keeping busy with other stuff.)

S-C, so glad your appt. went more or less as expected yesterday and that Dr. R is +ve about you entering round 2. It's also great he mentioned other options that you could consider for the future, (GIFT) if need be, but let's be v +ve & decide that you *will * get a BFP next time!! 

Hi also to Kabby... thanks for all your positive thoughts this week.  I'm actuallly feeling less gloomy about the GIFT now, and am trying to believe that it might not be necessary if i surprise Dr. R and produce a few more eggs than anticipated. So i may treat my ovaries to some DHEA and spirulina, just to make them feel loved before i start injecting heavy doses of Menopur into them!! Exciting stuff for you getting going v soon. I'm glad you're a bit happier following your hycosy - i too know exactly where you're coming from on the clinical nature of all these medical investigations and procedures. It's quite easy to lose sight of what it's all about and why we're doing it- so when you do regain focus it's hard not to feel the sadness about it all. Anyhow, if it gets us where we want to be in the end, i'm sure we'll gradually forget what it took to get there. Shame i won't quite be able to cycle with you - so i'll just have to pick your brains as i follow along each step behind you!

Hi to the pg crew as well! Glad you're both doing do so well Emilia and Catherine. Still great to have you here on hand for advice and encouragement.. 

OK, have relaxed bank hols everyone... Wrenster, i hope you get to celebrate it.  xx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello Girls - where are you all today?

Just in case you are all wondering - my DH is being quite strict and not allowing me not to test until the day the clinic said to test (which is Monday). He said that Mr S was quite clear that it had to be done on monday and not before. I have given in because I know that if its a negative then I won't feel that its categorical until I repeat it on the official test day.

So my test kit is staying on the table for a few more days. I have no symptoms at all at the moment except a bit of a headache. 

Thanks for all of your words of support - can I keep them with me for a couple more days

Annie - Thats the spirit! I am glad you are feeling better!!!

Love Wrenster x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wenster,

Whoah ....... I was worried we didn't hear from you and I totally respect your DH's wishes, mine was exactly the same. You are so strong willed and it's more important to enjoy your long BH weekend. Please don't concentrate too much on symptons and try to get on with day to day life and the most important other person in your life at this time DH. I'm still sending you lots of           as you truly deserve this after everything you have gone through  . Sorry to hear that DH is a carrier of the CF gene but together you are low risk. You did make me laugh re: your comments re: his stamina  . 
I'm around over the next few days if you need to check in luv.

S-C, glad your appointment with Dr R went well and that you are going to go for round 2 but have a back up plan of GIFT. In the meantime prepare youself as best you can emotionally and nutritionally.

Kabby - hope you are enjoying your weekend away at your family gathering and as soon as you check in don't forget to send us the name of that non-alcholic wine as I'm bored to death with sparkling water !

Ginny - hope you are well as you haven't checked in for awhile. You are in all our thoughts and I just hope you are just busy with other things.

Hi to Emilia, Annie, Tokki, Nome and everyone else.

All well here, started to feel a bit nauseaus today.....OMG Emilia it's awful, it's arrived a bit late and guess what the only thing that makes it subside is Diet Coke !!!!! I'll have to try and get the caffeine free variety if this continues, my heart goes out to you for the sickness you went through  

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Mr. Ginny here! 

Ginny has asked me to post for her as she has been in hospital for just over a week now with severe OHSS. The positive side of this is that she also had a BFP which is amazing although we are trying to control our emotions with everything else that has happened over the past week - it's difficult to believe it is true!

Ginny went in to hospital as a result of her stomach being distended and a shortness of breath - this got worse for a number of days at the beginning of the week and she has been in a lot of pain and had had a drain inserted to let fluid out. Over the last couple of days she has started to improve which is great but will probably be in hospital for a while yet.

Anway, I know that Ginny has appreciated all your support and advice during all of this and I am sure she will be back on again as soon as she is home.

She must be starting to feel a little better as I have taken in to hosital a portable DVD player and she is nearly at the end of Season 4 of Sex and the City!

Hope you all have a good long weekend.

Mr. Ginny x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Dear Mr Ginny,

Thank you so much for posting as I was starting to get worried about her. Firstly a hearty congratulations to you both on your BFP    . 

My heart goes out to you both over the the awful time that Ginny has gone through recently with the OHSS. At least she is in the right place where she can be stabilised and the pregnancy can be monitored. That little blastocyst is quite robust and I am sending lots of positive vibes   and love for it to grow and develop.

Delighted that Ginny has the strength to get as far as season 4 of S&C........go girl !

Take care and keep us posted !

CX


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quick note to say CONGRATULATIONS to Mr and Mrs Ginny, and thanks for posting as we were wondering how you were.  It is so brilliant to hear the fantastic news about your BFP       - but I can imagine how difficult the last week has been, and I hope you will both feel better able to celebrate as soon as Ginny is feeling totally better and out of hospital.    
I am sending you both lots of     that this will happen soon!  Take care of both of yourselves in the meantime! 

Also Wrenster I am thinking of you and hope that you have managed to forget all about the testing for at least some of the time this weekend... wishing you wonderful news tomorrow morning!  I am sending you all the positive vibes I can!         
I was sorry to hear the news about your hubby's CF situation,  but it is good news that your joint risk is so low - and as you say, at least you now feel more confident that you know the situation after wondering about it for so long  (I also like the side-effects that your hubby is experiencing!)

Catherine, sorry to hear you didnt escape the nausea in this trimester - but hopefully it will be shortlived and well controlled with your diet coke!  Is there anything else that has worked for you too?  (I have also needed lots of diet coke today but totally because of self-inflicted hangover... so unused to drinking that even a few glasses of wine can cause a hangover, the first one in months!  I do really need to get sensible and healthy again - and order that non-alcoholic wine too!)

Annie, Emilia, Kabby and everyone else, hope you are all having great weekends!

SCXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh wow! Congratulations for the BFP Mr and Mrs. G.     What wonderful news, i'm just so sorry to hear what you've both been going through the last week. Obviously relieved that all is under control and wishing that Ginny makes a v speedy recovery so that you can both get on and celebrate the fantastic news. Your misses has certainly had more than her fair share of complications - guess you can truly say that you've been on a rollercoaster you'll never forget!

Hi everyone else, hope your long w/ends are panning out nicely! Hoping we'll have some sun back with us tomorrow, as DH threatening to take me to Thorpe Park for some big kid action!

Annie x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I haven't posted in the last week, been quite busy. My course is nearly reaching the end. Hurray. I'll be busy in the next few weeks but i'll be dropping little notes for everyone.

Ginny, Congratulations on ur BFP, I'm so happy for u and Mr Ginny. I'm sorry about the fact u're in the hospital now but girl well done. girl u gat Mr Ginny getting SATC, u go girl

Roozie, yeah we'll be cycling at the same. Hope we get the BFP we're all praying for.

Wrenster, I'm praying for u. Pray u get ur BFP so it'll be double celebration in our thread

SC, Kabby, Catherine, Emilia hi

Emilia, I read about the colon..., wow did u do that, u must be very strong. I have been reading the positives and negatives and not so sure about it. And I also got the Pregnacare with DHA as specified, so getting ready for my Hycosy and Embryo transfer.

Wish u all a nice bank holiday 2mrw.


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello girls

Congratulations to Ginny and Mr Ginny on your fantastic BFP news. I hope you are beginning to feel better after everything you have recently been through and hopefully they will let you go home soon.

Wrenster - Good luck on testing today I really hope it's positive for you. Fingers and everything crossed!

Hi to Catherine, Emilia, SC, Kabby, Roozie, Tokii and anyone else I might have missed. I hope you have a lovely day despite the downpour.

I haven't got any news. Just waiting to have my appoinment with the specialist next Monday.

Take care

Nome x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

just a quickie to say i'm home from hospital.  thank you all for your lovely messages and support.  we are over the moon about the bfp, and i had a cheeky early scan today which showed the sac developing nicely...cried my eyes out...it's been such a rollercoaster, especially the last week.  now i'm home and just need a bit of time to regain some strength and focus on the pregnancy.

will post properly soon

love
gx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ginny - Welcome home ! Please take some time out to get lots of rest and to regain your strenght and to concentrate on your pregnancy.You have had such such a rollercoaster ride recently and were so unfortunate to develop OHSS.The first early scan is amazing isn't it and to see the heartbeat, it's hard to keep the tears at bay ! 

Wrenster- hope you are well, did you test today ?   

Nome- Great to hear that you are well and it won't be long until your appointment next Monday, this week will fly.

Emilia, S-C, Roozie, Kabby and everyone else hope you are all well and enjoyed your BH weekend. 

All well here, had a lovely weekend relaxing with DH, taking long walks, did some clothes shopping and having lazy lunches with friends !

Cx


Tokki, glad your course is now finished and you can focus on what lies ahead for your with your treatment.


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello girls this is just a quick one to say that I tested on Sunday (not that strong willed in the end) and it was a BFN for me as expected.

I already knew it was a BFN and it was like testing was a formality to confirm it and put me out of my misery. But thank you all for your kind words of support  - you have helped me to keep going thoughout!

I have been trying to keep busy and skip the bit where I feel angry at the situation, and the money spent, and sorry for myself for 2 weeks. I have felt like that on my last 2 cycles and this time I feel that I might as well skip that bit and go straight to the bit where you forget being sad, and start living a life again. So DH and I have been out and about doing stuff to cheer ourselves up. Not sure what the next steps are yet as I think we obviously have major issues with our embryos which are not able to get past the first 3 or 4 days of their life.

Anyway - glad to hear its a BFP for Ginny - congratulations! And I hope you are feeling better from the dreaded OHSS experience soon.

Will speak to you all soon and let you know what we decide to do,

Love wrenster x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Catherine, I wished it was finished, i still have 2 more weeks of teaching kids that don't want to listen then there's the half term then i go back to uni for 2 more weeks then it's over till I start teaching full time in September.

Ginny, welcome home and how r u feeling. Congratulations again. I'm so happy for you.

I am so sorry wrenster, i know this may be one of the hardest times for you and DH but girl take heart and please tell us what ur next steps will be. Take care honey.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Wrenster,    I am so so sorry to hear your news, I had my fingers crossed for you and your DH most of the weekend and really hoped this time was going to be your time.  You are handling this amazingly well - you are being very positive though I can imagine that sometimes it is harder to do this than others - but you have been so strong through all of this I am sure you will find a way through it.  Keep staying positive (but let yourself feel whatever you need to, whenever you need to) and look after each other.  I think its a really good idea to ring ACU so you can make a follow-up appointment in the next week or so when you are feeling even stronger and will be able to find out their thoughts on why this hasnt worked for you so far, and your other options.  You are still young (yep I can say that!  ) and have plenty of time yet, though I know this wont feel like much consolation when you have invested so much energy already.  I am sending you lots of big hugs.  I will be at work today and not around much on the board, but will check my email if you want to message anytime.

Ginny - welcome home!  Glad you are safely back and can rest up and get strong, and grow your little one too!  Congratulations again honey - keep us updated when you feel able!   

Nome, lovely to hear from you - I had thought your appt was last Monday so was wondering what was happening - doh!  Hope you have a good week till then.

Tokii, good to hear your course is nearly done and you will have a lovely summer - good luck with it till then!

Catherine, your weekend sounds lovely - hope everyone else's was too! (Annie did you make it to Thorpe Park?!)

SCXX


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Wenster,

So sorry to hear of your sad news, you were in my thoughts over the past few days. I was really hoping this would be your turn as you deserve it having both you and DH endured so much physically, emotionally and financially of late.

Take some time out and let the feelings out as it's all part of the healing process and take time to decide where you go from here.  

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been awol - the very stupid broadband company who are meant to disconnect us when we move on May 30th decided to do it 3 weeks early so we have no internet! Had to come to starbucks this morning to catch up with you guys and my email. Hopefully back on tomorrow but we'll see.

Anyway - WRENSTER I am so sorry about the BFN and sending you my love, thoughts and positive energy to get through this. Give yourself time to grieve and then you can start thinking about the next stage. But don't sweep it away because it will come back later and you need to express all those feelings you must have right now so you can start again with a clean slate. Thinking of you honey and vent here any time.

SC - so glad you got good news when you saw Dr R - work hard on those positive vibes and visualisations and I have everything crossed the next cycle works out for you.

GINNY - sorry about your OHSS but HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! Well done you and welcome to the acu baby club!

TOKII - I didn't understand your post re: me and my colon! Were you talking about my water fast?

Hi everyone else and hope all is going well. Big hugs all round and talk again when my interbet is back up and running!


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello all

Thanks for your lovely messages of support.

I have been feeling surprising emotionless and calm for some reason but reading your posts did crack me and bring a little tear to my eye for the first time (but it could only be a small tear because I am at work   and don't want people to see me bawling!)  I think the sadness may well come out later, (either that or I have really turned into an ice maiden!) when the DH and I discuss what to do next. I think he is in quite a bad way at the moment  .... I feel terrible for him because he thinks its all his fault and I can't make him feel better.

I will book a follow up soon - more on that later.

I wish I could have joined the ACU baby club - what a lovely thought  

Love to you all, wrenster xxx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello all

Wrenster - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are with you and your DH. Try and keep as positive as you can and hopefully when you go back to ACU they will be able to get to the bottom of it all. You are in good hands after all. Take care

Nome x


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well - its certainly been busy on here.

Wrenster - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, I'd been thinking about you over the weekend and wondering if you had tested and was really hoping to log on and find some good news for you.  Give the emotions time to come and make sure you talk things through with DH.  I have some personal experience of CF both my DH's sisters died from it, one at 6 months, the other at 32 (3 years ago), we were both tested as carriers (funnily enough we'd been trying ttc at that point for a year and it was only a passing comment to my FiL that revealed DH had been tested to see if he had CF but not if he was a carrier).  Luckily we were both clear (as far as these things can tell) but now we are a bit clearer as to our fertility issues we wonder with the family history of CF has contributed to some of his issues.  On a positive note knowing your partner is a carrier allows you to make informed decisions and also your children will be aware of their risks - think positively, this must be a very difficult time for you both.  If you want to PM me to chat let me know.

Ginny - wonderful news about your BFP, though the journey seems to have been very fraught to get there.  I hope you are feeling better and getting to enjoy the news now!

S-C - glad your meeting with Dr R was on the whole positive and you were able to ask lots of q's, now you have a bit of breathing space before getting on the rollercoaster again.   

Roozie - glad you're feeling a bit more positive now, is a shame you won't be cycling with me but you'll be just behind.  I've been filling myself up with spirulina and dhea as well so I hope it works - I plumped for the spirulina tablets as the powder looked a bit hardcore!

Emily and Catherine - great to hear your both blooming and hope the nausea is subsiding for you Catherine, its great to hear all your pregnancy chat, a positive thing to visualise!

Tokii - hope the next few weeks aren't too hectic for you and you get a chance to rest and prepare yourself for your cycle.  Are you doing a teaching degree - most of my closest friends teach - they love it (though sometimes they hate it too!)

Nome - really hope that next appt is positive!

Well I'm back from a hectic weekend with my extended family (25 in all to first cousins!).  Stayed at Bruern Cottages in the Cotswolds which were really special, felt very odd not having a drink though but also easier than anticipated.  Ah....yes the wine.!!!...well it was from the lono drinks company (I'm not sure about forum rules about posting links but if you google you will find it).  You have to order 6 bottles so I got a mix, the reds (Vino Zero Syrah) and champagne (Mister Zero Blanc de Blanc) were the best of the bunch but I also tried the Ariel Blanc and Zinfandel - they were just a bit sweet for me.  Its not the same as a really nice glass of wine but a different option from the softies and felt a bit easier to cope with a wine glass in your hand.  Feels weird polishing off a couple of bottles and not waking with your tongue stuck to the roof of your mouth and a big brass band playing inbetween your ears!!!  Got to spend some proper time with DH as well as he's been manic with work and talk through things.  

Part of the issue I think's been that whilst we were still unexplained I found it really hard to come to terms with taking the assisted conception route and last year totally shut down about it and became so desperate to prove everyone wrong and do it naturally that I drove us both insane.  Eventually talked to my gp who found a great infertility counsellor for both of us and that really got my head around things.  However until the point where the issue was actually diagnosed IVF was always a possibility not a probability and I think things have just moved at such a pace since then its taken a while for me to catch up!!  However being on here has made me realise I have to draw a line under all that, this isn't my perfect way of conceiving (I don't think its helped that my 2 closest friends have just announced pregnancies - both tried for about 5 mins and ta da!) but I have to focus on the end result and be positve about the outcome, I've really started to try and think about the positives instead of focussing on the negatives and on things I can't control!!!!  I think because I gave up work to concentrate on ttc I've too much time on my hands thinking!!!

Sorry for a bit of a babble - hope everyone is well

Kxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Wrenster, i just wanted to say (belatedly, i'm sorry) that i'm thinking about you right now. I'm so sorry to hear it hasn't celebration time for you this time around - as the others have all said, give yourself a chance to let all the feelings splurge out when needed so that you can move forward from this. I'm sure the clinic will have some +ve suggestions about what to do next, so you'll have something concrete to head towards. I find i'm alot better once i know what the next stages are and when things feel a bit more tangible. Anyway, here's lots of hugs and   for you hun'. xxx

Hope everyone else here is doing ok today...? 

I'm off to soak up some trashy TV and drink a large glass of wine - been one of those days today!! (Kabby, i'll have to order some of your stuff too.. making me feel guilty now  when i get one of these urges!)



Annie xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,

glitter, welcome to the thread.  i would definitely recommend the paracetomol...put it this way, it can't hurt, and the hycosy can be a little uncomfortable.

wrenster, i'm so sorry about your result.  you seem to be taking it very well...thinking of you and sending you a big  

kabby, it's hard not to think about it all the time...totally normal, so definitely don't give yourself a hard time about it.  

hi to roozie, catherine, emilia, nome, s-c and everyone else (there are so many of us now, it's hard to name everyone...please forgive me)

i am steadily getting better.  had a scan of my chest this am and the fluid is now all gone.  they also scanned the sac and it looks good...we have our 6 week scan next week and by then there should be a heartbeat...maybe then it will all feel more real.  i don't know what is pg symptoms and what is cyclogest and what is recovering from ohss, but i am soooooooooooooooooo tired.  i could sleep for britain.  my (.)(.) are big and sore and i am feeling pretty picky about my food...cheese doritos are on the menu, chocolate is not!

hope you are all well,

gx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

i would stick with paracetomol...

hope you have a good evening

gx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Emilia, I meant the colon irrigation, u called it something else and I looked it up in the internet to find out what it is.
Glitter, Welcome to the thread n good luck for monday.
Thank God u feel better ginny, so good to have u back, we need you.
Kabby, i'm doing my PGCE n just got a job for sept.
Wrenster, how r u doing? 
Hi Nome, Roozie(we're cycling at the same time aren't we), Catherine( has the twins started kicking yet n any sickness), Adelaide(where r u?), SC and all the rest i forgot.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Hope everyone is well, welcome Glitter - hope your Hycosy and Dummy ET go well, I had mine a couple of weeks ago and can recommend the paracetamol, the dummy et is fine but found the Hycosy quite uncomfortable.

Ginny - good to hear you are feeling much better.  Bet you can't wait for scan next week - make sure you do rest up and take it easy

Tokii - you've got a lot going on this year!  Great that you've already secured a position

Wrenster - hope all is ok with you, thinking of you 

Hi to everyone else, hope this drizzly weather isn't getting you down, haven't been able to to get myself going today at all!
Kx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Evening everyone!

This weather is so miserable I want the summer back! - so it was lovely to get in this afternoon and see all your messages on the board!  

Kabby, glad you had a lovely (hangover free) weekend and some quality time with your DH. Thanks also for the info on the wine, I really need it as want to stay de-toxed as much as possible to help my ancient ovaries along!  It sounds to me your feelings are really normal - not that this will necessarily make you feel better, but you are definitely  not alone! - I think most of us probably have felt quite overwhelmed and worried about feeling that you are thinking about the situation all the time, but you sound like you are handling it really well... One thing I personally found very helpful was having 2 sessions with a hypnotherapist at Zita West's clinic.  I was amazed that this could turn around most of my negative feelings really quickly (I also needed to feel stronger after some difficult work issues last year and the sessions made me feel more resilient and able to cope, rather than fragile and about to break!).  I've since been using the books Emilia recommends which have also been great to build on the basics - but I needed someone to guide me to start with. It might be worth thining about, perhaps?

Wrenster, how are you?  Thinking of you and hoping you are ok this week.

Glitter - welcome to the board!  Everyone is so supportive here so I am sure you will find it really helpful!  Good luck too for your appt next week! (By the way, I would suggest checking with the hospital about the co-codamol as they are very strong because of the codeine and I vaguely remember that the hospital tells you to use paracetamol rather than anything else eg ibuprofen because of other effects this can have.)

Ginny, great to hear from you and glad that the OHSS is starting to subside.  You have had such a difficult start to your pregnancy that hopefully everything will be plain sailing now!  Just keep sleeping as much as you need, your body must be needing so much energy to heal and to grow the little one! - just hope s/he dont grow up addicted to doritos!  I bet you cant wait for the next scan!

Hi to everyone else that is around at the mo - Annie, Tokii, Emilia, Catherine - hope you are all having good weeks!

Love
SCx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello everyone

I've been feeling a bit gloomy this week, and had BIG AF pains and headaches and tiredness (always get a much heavier more horrible AF after treatment cycle). So after work, I have been tucked up on the sofa with hot water bottle and early nights as much as possible. However AF pain now thankfully subsiding and I am really glad its the weekend soon so I can just relax and maybe spend some time chatting things through with DH. 

I booked our follow up appt with Mr S - not until 6th June so plenty of time to recover before then. I am not bothered about the 4 week wait because they usually make you have a couple of AFs between cycles so no rush there! Anyway at the moment not really sure if will go for another cycle. Will have to see.

Glitter - welcome! I would definitely take paracetamol for hycosy (not co-codamol - it is rather strong with the codeine).

Kabby, Roozie and Tokii - bet you are really looking forward to cycling soon! I will be following your progress with great interest.

Ginny - glad things are starting to calm down a bit for you now - you need plenty of rest after such a traumatic experience.

S-C - I am so impressed with your positivity!! I am trying to be inspired by your example! 

hello to everyone else too.

Lots of love, wrenster xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

HI Girls,

What miserable weather, I can't believe the change in it !!!

Glitter, welcome to the thread. You have made the right choice in joining us all. I also have a very high pain threshold but it won't do any harm to take some paracetamol before next Monday and good luck on the day with the procedures.

Ginny, delighted your scan this morning is showing that the OHSS is subsiding. Glad your little embie is growing and I bet you can't wait to have your 6 wk scan it truly is amazing , don't forget to get a phot !. The only pregnancy symptons I've had are huge (.) (.)'s, and likewise I could sleep for Britain, it comes over me suddenly, I even fell asleep at my desk one day. DH has to drive me to and from work at the moment!!!!  Luckily I've only had one day of sickness so far and I wish the same for you. I have my 1st antenatal appt on the 22nd plus my nuchal fold scan. Get lots of rest luv as you truly have had a difficult couple of weeks.

Wrenster, glad you've managed to scheule an appt with Mr S so take time out to recover physically and emotionally in the meantime.

Kabby, thanks a million for the name of the non-alcoholic wine, will defintely be putting in an order soon.

Hi to Nome, S-C, Tokki and Emilia and anyone else I may have forgotten.

Must dash as my sleep is coming again !!!


Nite nite xxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi everyone just checking in on you all - still no broadband so its a once a day thing at most right now when I come down to starbucks!

Tokkii - I get it now! I actually love having colonic irrigation! I have a home enema kit and do regular coffee enemas - at least once every 6 weeks to release the toxins from the liver but obviously in pregnancy this is a big no no. I'm already missing them! They are a great way to kickstart a detox - detox for a week and then have a colonic and you will get your bowel really clean and toxin free - especially if you have a coffee one. I know it sounds weird but they are very addictive. DH loves them too and all our mates think we are very weird that we happily have coffee enemas in front of each other! I even used to help DH get the tube in when he was new to it!!!! Now that's what I call love!

Catherine I was incredibly tired those first few weeks and then the sickness set in! But once you hit about 13/14 weeks it all goes and you feel fabulous! Apparently I'm glowing now too!

Hello to everyone else and I hope all is well?

E
xxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia, 

Great to hear from you ! Hope you are enjoying your decaf americano as I write !

Hmmm those coffee enemas sound interesting, may look into colonic irrigation in the future as my sister also swears by them . Delighted to hear you are glowing....can't wait for the 2nd trimester to set in.
Also battling with my wardrobe at the moment , trousers , jeans and skirts are fine but shirts and cardies are a no no as my (.) (.) have expanded seems I'm off shopping each week,. Just bought the bump band from Isabella Olivier so I when needed open my top button of trousers and no body knows  DH thinks it's hilarious !! 

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you got some good maternity bras now Catherine? Apparently we shouldn't wear underwired ones or our (.)(.) will droop! I have 4 but have outgrown 3 of them already and no time to go shopping right now! I need to stock up. Also outgrown my new size 12 jeans which I had stupidly hoped would last me right through! I'm afraid its maternity 10-12s or regular size 14s!!!!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

OMG Emilia...how quickly we are moving up the size chain !!! I had planned to go and get remeasured and stock up on some new bras and clothes. 

We spend all of our girlie life watching our weight and figure and to lose control of that is quite scary isn't it !

DH keeps saying do I want to be the first woman to be pregnant and not have a bump !! 

I must get a grip !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

It is scary Catherine. I'm kind of surrendering to it now and I love my bump. I can't work out how to attach pics here as I have a lovely bump photo! It's still quite neat but I am surprised at how it's shot out!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Oh Emilia, I'd love to see your bump when and if you can work out attaching a photo !


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

emilia and catherine, it's great to hear your bumps are progressing...i also have a bump but it is lef over from the ohss.  they measure your girth and weight every day in hospital...i gained 10kg in fluid and had a girth of 99cm at my largest!  i seriously looked about 8 months pregnant.  i'm now down to 79cm but don't know my weight as our scales are broken.

slept for 12 hours last night and feel i could sleep more.  also have a v funny tummy (did you guys have this?)

when do you need maternity bras?  my (.)(.) are really big and it's a squeeze to get them into my normal bras already!

hope everyone else is well today

gx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Glad you are feeling better and got a good nights sleep last night.
You poor thing, I can't believe you gained so much fluid but at least you are now losing it, sounded quite scary !  

I haven't got proper maternity bras as yet, I just went up a cup size but need to get measured properly tomorrow. Wait until all your fluid is gone then you will have a better understanding of your shape and size. 

I'm still exhausted and 5pm can't quite come quick enough for me, DH wans to go to the cinema, but buying me a ticket would be a waste as I'd sleep through the film. I'm still chronically tired, it's awful. My stomach is still quite funny, sometimes I still have a metallic taste in my mouth sometimes I can't taste anything and my stomach is sensitive but no nausea or sickness. Everyone gets different symptons and we'll have to grin and bear it until at least T2...when the glow sets in.

Hope everyone else is well !

Cx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All

Emilia and Catherine - your chat cheered me up, reminds me of what we are doing this all for!!  I'd love to see the bump too Emilia!  Catherine I've just noticed from some previous posts that you are in Herts....which bit?

Ginny - glad to hear that you are getting better by the day and taking lots of rest

Glitter - will be thinking of you on Monday and hoping all goes well, ACU were good with the first invoices but haven't had anything since - suppose there is no chance of them forgetting to bill us!!

Hi everyone else - hope you all have that Friday feeling and a good weekend ahead.  

Well I just dug out my Suprefact - start sniffing 7am tomorrow, do I have to stick to these times, I'm usually a'kip by 10.30 - will that 30 mins make a difference!  I've just read the instruction leaflet - if the side effects kick in I see I could be an enormous breasted psycho with facial hair suffering from hot flushes - gosh can't wait!!!  In all seriousness is there anything I need to think about to lessen any of this or do I just grin and bear it....!!!

xxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Ginny - I had a very funny tummy until about a week ago and I think it's the cyclogest. I call it cyclogest tummy. Because of my immune disorder I am only just cutting the cyclogest down now so have had funny tum right up till now really. While everyone else seemed bunged up and constipated lets just say I wasn't!

I think catherine's right about waiting until your fluid has gone right down before getting maternity bras but try and use supportive bras without underwiring if you can - a sports bra is good. The wiring can cut into you and weaken the muscles that support the breast causing sagging post pregnancy and lets face it - we don't want saggy boobs!

Kabby your DRing side affects made me laugh! I didn't get any really except the occasional headache but I'm sure the acupuncture stopped them. Glad I didn't know about the facial hair bit - yuck!

Hi everyone else - hope you're all good and feeling well. Abdab and Adelaide - are you still about girls? How are your bumps? Must be nearly as big as mine now!

Here's a link to see my bump on another forum. It's about the third message down.

http://www.twinkletotearaway.com/board/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=518&page=2

/links


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hola!

Emilia - that was the right answer, I'm hoping I get away with something mild, I'm a bit emotional at the moment anyway and don't want to add to that!  Couldn't get onto the other forum to see your bump...shame.

Glitter - mmm...mine are big enough as it is so I am hoping that doesn't happen.

Well its pouring down here which means I've been forced to do housework instead of escaping down the allotment - I'm starting slowly to morph into Barbara from the Good Life!!!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend
x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

hope you are all well.  

emilia, could not access your piccie...any chance you can post it directly??

i am starting with nausea in the mornings.  it's not intolerable, just a little uncomfortable...hoping it's a good sign, also wondering if maybe i'm imagining it!!

hi to everyone else

gx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to check in, catch up and say hi 

I've been my usual low-profile self while I still remain an IVF virgin - honestly it sometimes feels like Im watching a roundabout and cant get a chance to jump on! 

The only progress ive made since I was last here is to establish that I dont need anticoagulants when I start my high dose oestrogen and progesterone patches, which should be a couple of weeks now.  Im due for a follow-up with Dr Ranieri next week and will get my prescription then.

If anyone here has had thin womb lining issues treated at acu, I'd love to know what your treatment entailed.

Wrentser I was sorry to hear re the BFN, hope you and DH are coping ok and that before long you regain your sense of direction.

Emilia and Catherine, nice to see your are both progressing nicely in your pregnancies.  Catherine I imagine that you have now notified the family?  Hope Im not premature, but Im sure it was celebrations all round!

Ginny, glad to see you are out of the woods.

Glitter - welcome, it seems you are progressing at the rate of knots!

S-C - hope my PM made sense, and that things are ok.

Everyone else - hi to everyone and hope everyone is ok.

  Tizzy


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well despite the awful weather.

Emilia, registered with the other forum but then couldn't log in so didn't get to see you bump ! Shame

Ginny, glad you hear you are getting better each day, so the nausea is setting in I've only had two episodes of it so maybe Emilia may be able to offer some advise to ease it a little. As awful as it may feel at least it confirms the pregnancy ! Are you going back to work soon ?

Glitter, best of luck for tomorrow and glad you have your paracetamol to hand.

Kabby, we are moving to our new house next week and it's Goffs Oak, which is SE Herts, which is lovely and semi-rural but accessible enough to motorways, london , shops and neighbours. Where exactly are you ?

Wrenster, how are you keeping ?

Tizzywhizz, good to see that you are scheduled to see Dr R next week. All can seem confusing before you start and your head will be full of the unknown. Once you start and with the help of the brillant ACU nurses and all the girls on here you'll be fine. 
No, we haven't told anyone our news yet...aren't I good at keeping secrets !!!! I'm waiting for when I go to Ireland for my sisters wedding the end of May so I'll be 13 weeks by then ! I want to tell it directly to my family in person and see their faces !!!! Had a friends daughters First Holy Communion yesterday and no one mentioned anything !! I had a glass of vino in my hand so it looked like I was drinking but fooled all and managed to leave the glass off on certain side tables but DH took the odd sip to help me a long.....we are a good double act!!. DH was amazed how I pulled it off but he as delighted as I drove home! Waiting for my antenatal appt and nuchal fold scan on Tuesday 22nd when I'll be 12 weeks and if the results are ok we will then tell. I'm just very cautious especially with two on board !

Hope everyone else is well and hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Abdab and Adelaide hope you are both well and hope your bumps are progressing nicely. Hope you both check in soon !

Cx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

I'm just packing up for a couple of days holiday with my 2 year old nephew.  Off to visit a friend with similar aged toddler in Bristol - we are going on the train.  Aforementioned nephew is beside himself with excitement, mainly about the train not about spending time with his Aunty Kabs!!  I've no side effects from the suprefact yet, lets hope I don't turn into a hormonal nightmare with a 2 year old in tow!!

Catherine - we are in Harpenden...so you are a little bit further east than us, we have some friends in Brookmans Park which is fairly near you.  Goffs Oak is lovely, bet you are glad you are doing the move now and not a bit further on into your pregnancy!  Bet you are excited about your upcoming scan and telling your family - especially with the twin news, can't believe you've managed so well.  No chance of that with me as both families know we are on the ivf rollercoaste and I've been dragging my mum to appts for moral support as DH has just started new job and can't be available all the time, she knows more than me about what I'm doing I think!!

Glitter - will be thinking of you tomorrow - hope all goes well.

Tizzywizz - good to hear from you again.  I hope the wait isn't getting to you too much, at least on the positive side if gives you plenty of time to relax, get healthy and prepare for the journey ahead!

Ginny - hope that nausea isn't getting worse, my friends tell me ginger tea works but also those travel sickness acupressure bands can help....maybe worth a try?

Wrenster - hope things are ok with you

S-C, Annie, Tokii, Emilia - hope all well with you and you've had a good weekend

Back on Weds to catch up!
xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

kabby thanks for the tips re nausea...it's intensifying a little but i'm just so pleased as it is hopefully a good sign.  hope your trip is lovely and you cope with the meds and the two year old!!  i know harpenden well...it's beautiful...i work at the l and d hospital, and most of the staff live in harpenden.

glitter, hope all went well today.

tizzy whizz, you'll be on the rollercoaster before you know it.  glad you've got the appt with dr r.

catherine, you are good not telling anyone.  we are trying to keep it under wraps but it has been very hard with the ohss.  our immediate family know and my best friend does too as she is an obstetric anaesthetist and knows ohss and the causes etc.  i am not comfortable telling people but it couldn't be helped...know what you mean about feeling very cautious.  we haven't seen a heartbeat yet so i am just working towards that milestone...it's hard not to be anxious.
where are you having yours?  we have to decide in the next week as i am on clexane and cannot get it from my gp...also can't get cyclogest from gp so need to be registered with a hospital as you can only get 2 weeks worth of clexane at a time as you need blood tests to check evey 2 weeks... bit od a pain, but well worth it.  our choice of hospital is really barnet general, watford general and royal free hospital.  have you heard anything about any of them?

hi to eveyone else and hope you are all ahving good days

gxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well today.

Ginny - Oh you work at L&D, I thought you were in London.  
I'm still on Cyclogest (but it's my last week and can't wait !!) but got it all from ACU as we were in the process of moving and registering with a new GP so didn't want the hassle. I didn't get prescrived clexane, what's it for ? I fall into the catchement area for the following hsopitals as we live in SW Herts now - Queen Alexandria (Harlow), Chase Farm / Barnet and QE2 in Welwyn. The latter is nearer to work but I have picked Chase Farm / Enfield as I'm likely to have a C-Section plus the consultant I want did an exploratory hysteroscopy and laparoscopy on me previously is based there. If you have your baby naturally with little or no pain relief Chase Farm / Barnet have a great Birthing Centre with semi-private rooms so I'll probably miss all that !Most hospitals have tours so you can go and visit. We may end up having ours together as you are a month behind me and I'll probably go early ! Ask around aswell if you know anyone who has been there. 
I've only been able to keep my two bundles a secret as DH's and my family both dont' live in the UK and I haven't developed a bump as yet so friends haven't realised anything to date !

Glitter, delighted all went well today and welcome to the wonderful journey of IVF. Please feel free to ask us anything as you go through or just to vent how you are feeling !  

Kabby, enjoy your few days in Bristol hopefully your nephew will take your mind off the sniffing ! Harpenden is beautiful, nearly moved there but we didn't really know anyone!

Hope everyone else is well.

Cx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Well I'm back in one piece...had a lovely couple of days though just realised what I'm letting myself in for, however getting on and off 7 trains in 24 hours actually went pretty hitch free - everyone very helpful!!  It was nephews first trip away on his own but he was brilliant though kept me up all night hogging the bed!

Glitter - so glad everything went well yesterday, my DH was similarly helpful about the suppository!  You are cycling a couple of weeks behind me so we can help each other along

Ginny - can't believe you work at L&D!  Quite a few of my friends have had babies there.  My sister had my nephew at Watford Birth Centre and couldn't recommend it more!  She got to have plenty of time in the pool, they really listened to what she wanted and her own room to labour in.  If you want any more info let me know.

Catherine - hope all well with you.  You would have known me now if you'd moved here!!  I do like it here all family and friends nearby as well so its great.  When is your sisters wedding and the cat out of the bag?  

Hi everyone else - hope all is well.

Well I'm suffering terrible hot flushes but apart from that alls well, stop Primolut tomorrow so then just waiting for AF to arrive...I'm really hoping its before weekend and not Sat so I don't have to wait until Tues for scan but we'll see.  Did anyone find the Primolut affected their cycle I'm a dot on 28 day'er so its likely to be Sat in which case I have to keep sniffing till Sun and then wait till Tues for scan....arghhh the waiting is starting to tire me out!!!
xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Kabby, I hope A/f rears its head so u can have ur scan n so glad u had a nice time off.

Glitter, Thank God ur hycosy went well, i've got mine next wednesday. Is it painful or maybe what should i expect.

Catherine, we're in the process of moving as well. Completion should be in 2 weeks or sobut we're moving to Surrey. welld one girl for a good job of keeping d news of  d twins from ur family, i don't know if i would be able to, my mum is constantly asking me what is going, my mother-in-law is on my case. everytime i chat 2 her, she is always asking how is ur condition. she doesn't want to be upfront n ask if i'm pregnant yet. we got married last july n before we even got married, every member of my family and his has been advising of having kids before we even tied the knot. the thing is when they keep on asking u all this questions u get so uncomfortable. they don't know about the treatment or anything cos i find it so hard n dh will be so uncomfortable as well cos he has low sc. but at least we're moving (I pray it all goes well) then i won't see my family all the time although i'll miss them like hell.

besides that i'm planning my friend's baby shower and she just only tried once and it happened, this thread has been wonderful in that we can all share all our experiences.

Girls, I have to go n get on my last PGCE assignment. Take care y'll and pls advise for anything to do 2 prepare for wednesday.

Hi Emilia, Ginny( i think the ginger biscuit will help), SC, tizzywizz, wrenster, roozie and the rest.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi 

where do I get the spirulina from and do I start taking it now or wait till later?


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Tokkii - I got my spirulina from the local healthfood shop in tablet form and I've been taking it everyday since I started my drugs, they are wacking great big green tablets tho'!!!  I take those along with Zita West vitamins and her DHA.  I didn't enjoy my hycosy at all found it really uncomfortable but I think its all individual - taking a couple of paracetamol before helps.


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

just a quickie as i've been feeling pretty poorly today...tummy swollen a bit and pain behind ribs, which is clearly left from ohss and nausea is pretty uncomfortable!

kabby sorry about the hot flushes...at least you know it's working.

catherine, we are going to lok round hospitals on saturday to make the decision soner rather than later due to getting the meds.

glitter, glad all went well.  you're on the way.

hi to tokii, s-c, emilia, tizzy whizz and everyone else

gxxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Guess what, no news on my fertility journey, lol, though I would just like to chip in that I live in North London and work in St Albans and yes isn't Herts nice?    Even considered moving to Harpenden, but couldnt afford it  

Hope everyone is doing ok and thanks for all the well wishes and I am truly feeling the frustration now!

Speak again soon!

Tizzy xxxx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello girls, checking in quickly after a week off!

Its great to read all your chat. 

Ginny - nausea must be horrible but it must be quite pleasing to know the reasons for it! 

Kabby - you are well on the way with your cycle at last. I found the primulut was really good and my AF arrived on exactly the day predicted on my plan. I was pretty surprised as I am irregular and I expected to wait for a lot longer! In previous cycles not at ACU without primulut I ended up D/regging for 4 weeks waiting for AF (and I can tell you after 4 weeks with no hormones you really know what it would be to be menopausal! I would be drenched with sweat suddenly, and my head would feel like it was exploding - people at work thought i was ill taking my jacket on - and off and on and off!). In fact my ACU cycle ran exactly to the dates they predicted which was great becuase it makes it so much easier to plan time off from work.

Glitter - don't worry about the hycosy. Its a bit unpleasant but its only for a short time and the paracetamol helps. Good luck!!

Tokii you will be joining glitter and kabby soon! 

Catherine - good luck with your 12 week scan! So exciting! It will be great to break the news with the confidence of the 12 week barrier behind you.

Tixxywhiz - where in N london are you? I am a N london gal - in islington (very handy for ACU - we often walked there!)

SC - thanks for the PM, I have replied this evening. Hope you are feeling OK?  

DH and I did some talking about our situation this weekend. We have decided that we have to make some decisions because we can't go on doing cycle after cycle indefinintely. We are starting to consider if we need to use a sperm donor as DH sperm was not good enough - but getting our heads around that is difficult - its not really what we had dreamt of, esp for DH. And there will always be a what if: What if we had done one more cycle with DH sperm and it was positive DH is in quite a bad way at the moment feeling guilty that its his fault and upset that he might never be able to have his own baby. I have been posting on the male infertility page with some other couples in same situation as us which is helpful. Anyway we will discuss it with Mr S at the follow up, but its good to do some thinking beforehand. 

Hello to everyone else!

Love Wrenster xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Wrenster that is a really tough decision to make.Discuss it with Dr S and eachother and have a really good think through of all the implications but it's really positive that you are able to talk about this and maybe take a new direction. Some couples seem to get caught up in endless cycling (and I can see why they do) but maybe changing one factor would change the result. I wish you lots of luck with this difficult decision and hope you get good advice from lovely Dr S.

Ginny - the sickness is vile. I just wasn't prepared for how bad it would be at all! I always said I'd never whinge about it but when its 24/7 it's hard not to. Nothing much helped me I have to say except reaching 14 weeks when it cleared! I tried everything and the only things that helped a bit were acupuncture daily - I did it myself in the end as its only one point in the wrist - and taking iron supplements. After 14 weeks it goes and you feel great though the next stage comes soon enough - heart burn! I hate it!

Tokii - I get my spirulina from a health shop but you can order online. Powdered spirulina is a bit messy and doesn't taste fabulous but it is the best. Mix with orange juice using a coffee/milk frother and take 1-2 teaspoons a day from as soon as poss and right through cycle and pregnancy. It is an amazing superfood.

Hi everyone else - I'll be awol again for a bit due to the big move but will check in when I can.

Stay positive, focussed and everyone cycling remember to visualise every stage as much as you can as it happens - especially when it comes to imagining those embies burrowing in!

Wishing you all lots of love and luck.

xxxxxxx
xxxx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

I've just joined this forum after remembering I had found it when researching ACU after it had been recommended to me. The forum and all your comments helped me make the final decision to choose ACU so thanks very much for that. 

This is my first try at IVF and I had my egg collection yesterday and heard today that of 9 eggs 8 have been fertilised so fingers crossed.

M x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Mez and welcome! Congratulations on your 8 out of 9 - that's great odds. It's usually only about 60% I think so you must have good eggs and sperm. The next few days waiting each day for the progress report are tough going but you'll get lots of support here from all the girls.

I had my first IVF at acu in january and am very happy to say it worked and I am now 18 weeks pregnant. You are in very safe hands there and I wish you lots of success for your cycle.

Try and stay as positive as you can - it's very natural to have negative dips but try to hang on to all the good news you get - like knowing your eggs have fertilised so successfully and keep visualising each stage as it happens - the dividing, becoming a morula, then a blastocyst, burrowing in etc. We've all done all kinds of wacky things in the 2ww from wearing orange knickers to writing the word LOVE in lip pencil across our tummys! But the best tip I can give you is relax and visualise as much as possible. It's never too early to start talking to your embies and making them real in your mind. We all have the power to create our own relaity and it's only our negative beliefes that get in the way. Sometimes it takes a long time to deal with the negativity so we can change our lives but it's never too late to start.

So I am sending you a ton of   and lots of positive vibes!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Thankyou so much for your post and good vibes Emilia. It's amazing how positive a few kind words can make you feel. I'll be straight out to Brent Cross tomorrow in search of orange knickers! xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I believe Top Shop sell them! I know one lady who wore them to every appointment and then right through the 2ww! I just settled for orange flowers from dh and my big orange cat!

You really have got a great chance of this working out for you Mez - acu is brilliant, you had super succesful fertilisation (and lots of people who had high fertilisation rates got BFPs) and Zita west says the first or second time is the most likely to be successful. So keep all the positives in your mind whenever you feel low.

xxx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hello Everyone, 
I am starting ICSI at UCH at the end of june / start of july - just wanted to say hello and see how you found the ACU.  I have had one ICSI before a few months ago which sadly ended after a chemical preg.  Very scared about the next cycle.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Good to see you here Peppermint Patty! Welcome to the ACU thread. I think there's a few girls here having cycles at the same sort of time as you so you'll get lots of support here.

Sending you lots of positive vibes for your cycle and shed loads of  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Peppermint and Mez - welcome to our thread!  I'm sure you'll find lots of support and great advice here.  I'm on day 26 of my first ICSI at ACU.  I've found the clinic fantastic so far, very supportive and I feel very reassured I'm in the right hands.  Mez - congratulations on your great fertilisation result, now time for lots of positive thoughts for the transfer - and then plenty of rest to let those embies settle in.

Ginny - hope you are feeling a bit better today and are taking things easy.

Wrenster - good to hear from you again and thinking of you whilst you and DH work through this difficult time.  You have some big desicions to make in the weeks ahead, try and stay positive and most importantly keep talking.  We have tried to talk about limiting the number of go's we have at ICSI if it comes to it but I know talking about it is far, far easier than actually dealing with the reality of that situation.  Sounds like a good idea chatting to others on this site in a similar situation - perhaps DH might be receptive to some counselling ?  I'm sure between you and with support from Dr S you will come to the right decision for the two of you - thinking of you.

Tizzywizz -my sister lives in St Albans.  We were very lucky with buying in Harpenden, we'd been renting a wreck for 4 years and offered to buy it privately and landlord agreed.  We've been living on a building site for 6 years, saving to do a bit, renovating, saving, renovating...the end is very nearly in sight now though!!

Tokii - hope that assignment is coming on.

Everyone else - hope all is well.  I've been feeling wiped out today....hot flushes and a bit achey, in fact I'm kind of wondering whether it's nothing to do with the meds but me going down with a cold or flu!!! Yesterday evening freezing and then during night boiling hot, DH was despairing but very good at getting extra jumpers or opening windows!  Now just waiting for A/F to start.....

xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Ginny, hope ur nausea goes down before u know it, u'll b 14 weeks gone so just keep ur fingers crossed. It's so funny how we all want kids and when it finally comes, there comes the pain as well. No pain no gain. But try n take it easy and try some acupuncture as well i'm sure that will reduce the sickness.

Welcome to thread Peppermint and Mez. it seems there is a whole load of us going for june/july. Pray we all get the   we want. Like Emilia said, stay positive and try visualising.

Wrenster, it is a tough decision to make but whatever u n DH do decide, it will be the best. I wish u 2 all the best n pls discuss with the Dr S as well and ask him what he thinks.

Emilia, i will get the spirulina from the internet but i'm so spoilt for choice. I have seen more than 4 websites that stock it form just searching for it on google. I also tried to see pix of ur bump but couldn't access the website, it's 4 members only.

Tizzywizz, don't worry there will be news soon. Just stay positive.

Hi Kabby(hope af comes quick), Glitter (have u ordered the primulot tablets, r u getting it on NHS, I bet i'll be getting all that information next week)

Catherine, Good luck with ur scan n pls don't forget to get the pictures.

Hi SC, how r u doing.

take care everyone, i know we all in different stages in the treatment process whether u're pregnant or just starting out, or waiting for ET or dreading the hycosy like me. I wish y'll lots of kisses n hugs thru this big stage in our lives and most especially  .


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm getting a cold too Kabby - i think there's something going round. Could just be dring though - I had a few hot cold moments as I recall! Hope it gets better anyway either way.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Tokkii - I think just look for the best deal in terms of weight if there's a few.

I just can't work out how to post pics on here because it seems they need a url rather than just attaching. I'll have another go but I'm not very good with tech stuff!

xxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Tokii - I did ask my GP if he could fund my drugs as they are expensive from ACU.  My parents are luckily helping us out with funding but if I can find of way of limiting expense for them I'd like to. Unfortunately the Herts PCT I'm under wouldn't fund it but I have been looking on other threads on the site to see if I can obtain further meds from another source.  Don't worry about the hycosy too much will you - I'm sure you'll sail through and remember its one more step closer to our goal!

Emilia - still can't work out if cold or side effects...guess I'll know soon enough, worried I'm becoming a complete hyperchondriac!

Re-reading Zita Wests "Fertility and Conception" book and realised that I should be surrounding myself with blue/indigo....lucky the lounge is blue then!  Even more excuse to lie on that sofa then!!
x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening girlies,

just checking in to say a quick hi ....

Ginny, sorry to hear you're still habving a tough time of it - as if you hadn't had your fair share already! Hopefully though every bit of it will be worth it and before you know it you'll be blooming with a big pregnant tummy to show for it.  

Kabby, i remember not feeling so hot (or actually, yes, v hot!!) when i d/r'ed last time. I also had real difficulty sleeping, which hopefully you don't, but all in all, not a great experience shutting down your hormones, i don't think! At least you're getting there and each day that goes by is a day closer to getting on with the real biz! So roll on the stimming and i think you'll start to feel loads better quite quickly. What will you be stimming on? Menopur on it's own or a combo of that plus Clomid? 

So Glitter, i guess you're waiting to start D/ring in a week's time or so? Sorry if that's totally wrong! There are so many of us here now, it's hard to keep up!! I read you found the hycosy pretty uneventful - that's reassured me as have mine next Monday, i think a couple of days before Tokii. I really just want to get on with it now, one more visit ticked off before the stimming can start. One o fhte girls on the poor responder thread says Menopur makes her feel marvellously high... can't say i felt that way about Puregon which i stimmed on last time, but it's made me a little impatient to get on and start taking it! There have to be some perks in this otherwise grim process!

Tokii... don't worry too much about your hycosy.. as th eothers said, it's not too bad ... i'm sure we'll be fine. Better to be this thorough and investigate this now, rather than risk a set back later on. I'll report back on mine after Monday and let you know what it was like... ! (i'm bound to have just tempted fate, aren't i?) Oh, on the spirulina front, you sounds like you have lots of options now but just wanted to add that i bought mine from Holland & Barratt - about £6 for 60 capsules i think.

Tizzywhizz - i do feel for you in having to wait this long to get going. I've felt that way myself, i know how hard it can be. But you'll get there. If nothing else, i think infertility has taught me to be a sligjhtly more patient person - it's never been my strong point. (& DH will vouch for that!)

Hi too to you Mez and Peppermint P! Good to have you here. Mez, you must be thrilled with your progress so far. Keep going as you are and you'll be in with a great chance for some fighting fit embies, ready to join Ginny, Emilia, Catherine and all the other ACU BFP'er's! Best of luck for your ET - keep us posted. 

Emilia - come on, get that bump piccie up here! I want to see it too!

Hi to anyone i've missed.. better make an exit before i take up too much of the page! 

Take care everybody,

Annie xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Emilia - brought a smile to my face seeing you here! 
Thank you for your welcomes -


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hello ladies and welcome to the newbies...hope you fond this thread hopeful...it's certainly been my second home over the last few months.

wrenster, that sounds like an incredibly tough decision to make, but i'm sure whatever you decide will be right.  hope all goes well with the consultation.

roozie, good to hear from you hun.

emilia, glad the sickness has gone...the reflux sounds delightful though!!

catherine, the clexane is to thin my blood as the ohss makes it really thick...i'm also not allowed to fly as the risk of blood clots is pretty high.  we've had to rearrange my father-in-law's 60th b'day surprise, which was gonna be in portugal in june, but we are now going somewhere in england for the weekend instead.

hi to everyone else.

i had my 6 week scan today and we saw the baby and the heartbeat for the first time.  they also had a sound probe so we could hear the heartbeat too!  it was amazing.  the littl'un is 5mm which i think is about right for 6 weeks.  we were totally bowled over and i can't stop looking at my little picture.
i still have some fluid from the ohss and my left ovary is still pretty big so i will be having another scan in 3 weeks' time...can't wait to see the littl'un again.

hope you are all having good days,

gxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all keeping well. Sorry I haven't posted for a few days but so busy with our packing for our scheduled house move this weekend ! It doesn't help that my body orders me to be in bed at 10pm each night. Luckily one of sisters is over next week to unpack in the new house for me !

Ginny - delighted your six week scan went well. It truly is amzing to see and hear the heartbeat, enjoy looking at your photo ! Glad you are making a speedy recovery from the OHSS. I have my first antenatal appt with the midwife next week and it's followed my nuchal fold scan .

Wrenster, I wish you the best with the decsion you will need to make about whatever route you are going to take for the future. I hope that meeting with Mr S will help put everything else into perspective.

Welcome to Peppermint P and Mez, I hope you will enjoy this thread as much as I have, it really got me through my cycle all the support I recieved.   

Hi to evryone else, there are so many now around and wish you all the best at whatever stage you are all at.  

Here are some flowers to cheer us up as the weather is not great !

          

Cx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your hellos.

Ginny, your scan sounds like it was incredible, actually hearing the little heartbeat! How exciting.

Tokii, I'm not sure if you've had your hycosy yet but it really isn't anything to worry about. But i would say take a few thick sanitary towels with you as all the water they use needs to come out again and, unfortunately for me, happened while I was walking up Gray's Inn Road! 

I've been told my 8 embies are top quality and developing well which is really good news. Hopefully I can wait till day 5 for the ET. My tummy's quite swollen and i've got a weird kind of mild acid reflux.

I noticed you mentioned Spirulina. Is it something I should consider taking? I'm popping so many tablets and multi vits etc at the moment I've lost count. In fact, I totally forgot to start my Progynova yesterday until the evening so missed 2 tablets. Is that a problem? I'm not sure what it does.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks everyone, I don't think I'll worry much about the hycosy anymore. i'll check the websites for the drugs.

I hope everyone is ok n I can't be of any help Mez, why don't u call uch and ask them. the girls on the thread all swear by spirulina so i'm getting it, u should get it as.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Mez, good news about ur embies as well.

Roozie pls tell me how it goes on monday and good luck with that.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Its nice on busy on here at the moment

Roozie - great to hear from you again - hope all goes well on Monday, I'll be thinking of you

Mez - great news about your embies, bet you are excited now, lots of   vibes coming your way for a day 5 transfer.  I'm taking Spirulina as well but know what you mean about lots of supplements, you should see the amount I have - but every bit helps I keep telling myself!

Catherine - good luck with the house move, great that you've got some help as well.  Hope that tiredness wears off soon and you get your energy back!

Ginny - how exciting about seeing baby and heartbeat, hopefully you are starting to feel better now.

I've had a bit of up/down day, slept really badly last night with what felt like growing pains in my elbows and knees, still flushing hot and cold and woke up really tearful.  My poor Dad is here helping with various DIY jobs today and he's had to cope with me crying at sad songs on radio or just when he asked me how I was doing!!  Still a productive day as I managed to paint the hall!!  Still no sign of A/F....frustrating but I don't really get any PMT so could just arrive tomorrow with no warning!

Hope everyone else is well
xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello everyone!  Sorry to have been so quiet this week, work has been busy again and I havent been at my desk long enough to post (some evening work too) - but glad to see it has been so busy, theres lots to catch up on!

Kabby, sorry the downregging has been so hard... hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow and then you will be on your way to the next stage which is very exciting... its probably not much consolation or very scientific but I always think that if you feel a strong reaction to the downreg its because your hormones are really strong and this is a good sign to get the result we all want! (I didnt get any symptoms prob cos my ovaries are slow anyway!)  Hope your weekend gets better!

Ginny, how fabulous you have now seen your little bean!  I am so happy for you, it has been such a tough few weeks but it is all going to be worth it - and more!  And how great you get to see him/her again in a couple of weeks!  Just keep looking after yourself as your body has been thru so much and will still be trying to de-tox as well as growing your little one!

Catherine and Emilia, thanks for always finding time to post with such positive support for everyone when you are both so busy with your moves etc!  Hope they both go well and your bumps keep getting bigger (with minimum side effects!)  We need to see those pics asap Emilia!!

Hello to Peppermint P!  I will be cycling just a bit behind you I think (will start stimms end of July) - hope  you find this thread really supportive.

Hello too to Mez!  I guess you will be waiting for the phone call from ACU this morning, let us know the news!  It is fantastic you have so many good embies so it all looks set to be great for you, am sending you lots of     for good news today, keep resting up, and visualising and staying positive - and get those orange knickers if there are any left in north London now!  (I wouldnt worry about  missing the progynova, just make sure you take  it on schedule now.. also spirulina really helps the eggs and the womb lining so all that will help you now for implantation... lots of milk too with Whey to Go is helpful.)   Heres some   too for all those embies in those dishes!!

Annie, lots of luck to you for Monday - you must be so happy you have got to this appointment at las and things will start happening soon!

Tokii, I hope that you are not worrying too much now about the hycosy - its definitely not comfortable but its over really quickly so honestly not worth stressing about, just relax and have a good weekend (with all your coursework too!)  Re the drugs - I read all the stuff on the boards and rang most of the pharmacies listed.  I found the cheapest was Fazeley Pharmacy and they were amazingly helpful and efficient.. i was a bit worried about whether all the order would arrive - but it arrived the next day in perfect condition!  It was also half the price of the ACU bill.  Let me know if you need any more info!

Glitter,  I know it was a while ago but great news that your OST and dummy ET etc all went so well and you have great results!  You must be really pleased!  When do you start down reg?

Wrenster, how are you doing?  Thanks for your message, I will reply today - your DH is having such a hard time and I can imagine how difficult it is for the two of you, but I am sure with a bit more time you will find a way through it that will bring you both happiness.  Thinking of you lots.

Tizzy, hope your appt with Dr R is fruitful!  I dont know much about the medical interventions to increase the womb lining as I only know about some of the complementary approaches eg acupuncture for blood flow, and lots of protein (that spirulina and Whey to Go in milk) which should help a lot (I think it definitely helped me with my slow response to the drugs to have all the nutritional support) - hope you find out more from Dr R.

I really hope I havent forgotten anyone!  I have had a few appts in the last week to try out new things - started acu last week which was quite an intense experience (I overrespond to some things because of the ME) but also really helpful - so will be sticking with relaxing reflexology for the next 4 weeks then starting the acu to support my IVF cycle.    I also saw Zita West for my follow up appt, plus her nutritionist, so have sorted out my nutrition plan (more immune support and anti-inflammatory stuff) for the next cycle.  Also Zita has referred me to see an endocrinologist at the Lister to look at thyroid and immune issues (ACU are brilliant at the focussed IVF work but I have realised very belatedly that I need other people to advise on the other issues around it!).  I also saw  my GP to talk about the immune / thyroid issues but as usual didnt get anywhere, if I waited for NHS to take it seriously I would be 50 I think!   Anyway this all means I feel a lot more positive about having more things clarified before the next cycle, as I had got quite anxious that doing the same thing all over again wasnt going to be the solution (much as I wanted to believe this would be ok) - and a more holistic approach looking at immune issues etc might be needed.  I will keep you all posted about what happens!

Phew that was a long post!  For those of you who have got this far, have a lovely weekend, and hopefully the sunshine will come out for a while!
  
Love
SCXX


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

looking for some reassurance.  had a blood test at acu yesterday and my platelet level remains high...top end of normal is 400, mine are 720.  i am on clexane (1x20 daily) and i have been told that the risks of dvt are low and it is not an issue re baby, but i can't help worrying that i may pass a clot onto the baby.

does anyone have similar experience at all and could you reassure me in any way.

thanks

gxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Just read your email and unfortunately I don't have any experience on this as I did not take clexane. This is a medical matter and I would advise ring, ACU and maybe ask for one of the doctors to call you back to discuss in further detail. As Dr Ozturk did your ET ( I had him throughout my treatment) I would ask for him as I found him fantastic and is great to explain issues. He will call you back before the end of the day ! Let me know how you get on and don't worry too much as your little fetus plus yourself needs to rest and stay calm.

Hi to everyone else, great to hear from you S-C.

Cx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi All,
Flippin' heck its raining again!!  

Ginny - I can't offer any help on your question except to echo what Catherine suggested, call ACU and discuss your fears with them, I'm sure they will be able to reassure you and deal with any questions you have - let us know how you go.

S-C - you seem to have had a really positive few days dealing with your other issues, I think its always really important to approach any kind of medical treatment holistically and dealing with nutrition and getting further support from an endocrinologist will really help put your mind at rest that you've looked at all aspects of your issues.  Fingers crossed that it produces positive results
Glitter - Spirulina contains unusually high amounts of protein, is rich in essential fatty acids contains B1, B2, B3, B6, B9, (folic acid), B12,  vitamin C, vitamin D, vitamin E and potassium, and also contains calcium, chromium, copper, iron, magnesium, manganese, phosphorus, selenium, sodium, and zinc.  All of these are essential to support your body in preparation for IVF.  It’s a good supplemental source of protein, vitamins and minerals to any other supplement you are taking as the protein is more readily digestible than other forms of protein.  I’m sure Emilia can give you further information if you need it also see any of Zita Wests books – most of her suggested supplements are in Spriulina, I take her DHA and Vitafem alongside it (just to make sure!!!)

Well no signs of AF but have a full blown cold now and blisters in my nose – mmm….how pleasant!!  Absolutely no signs of AF and I would have expected a little hint by now….I’m wondering what I do if it doesn’t start tomorrow, says in my notes to contact ACU….did this happen to anyone, its been 3 days (so 4 days tomorrow) since I stopped my Primolut.  Looks like I’ll have to keep sniffing till Sunday anyway, scan on Tuesday….b*****ks…really want to get off the Suprefact!  I'm hoping S-C is right about my hormones, ACU did mention I had a very good OST result, so maybe its why I've struggled with this a bit.

Hope everyone else is well
x


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Ginny, sorry to hear you're worrying about the effects of your platelet level. Unfortunately it's something I know nothing about but if the folks at acu say the risks are low I'd try not to worry too much and try and keep positive.     I know it's easier said than done but they are the experts after all.

The embryologist called this morning and said 2 of the embies have divided into 8 and 3 into 6, so they're hoping to wait till day 5 which will be sunday. So i'm just trying to relax and keep thinking positive thoughts.

hope you all have a lovely weekend, the weather's meant to be getting better. xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Mez - great news about your embies, even better that you are hopefully going to get them to day 5....here are some positive thoughts for you      

Glitter - hope that muffin mix has gone down well

Ginny - hope you are feeling a bit more reassured now about things.

Well AF arrived today - a lot heavier than usual but shan't compain about that - have my scan on Monday, luckily DH has a couple of days off so he's going to be able to come with me this time....so fingers crossed and I'll be stimming next week.

Hope you are all having a relaxing weekend
x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

mez it all sounds really good.  here's oping for a sunday transfer  

kabby, it's all getting pretty exciting now.  hope scangoes well on mon.

catherine, thanks for your post.  i'm much calmer about everything and will wait and see what mon's test shows.  beanie letting me know it's here as have been throwing up and feeling v sick, but really don't mind!

hope all ahving good weekends,

gxxx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all having a good weekend. Spending it baking muffins sounds ideal to me, glitter.

Kabby, good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Got the phone call today saying they're going to wait till tomorrow to do the transfer. Unfortunately 4 of the little embies have slowed down but they're hoping the other 4 are going to make it to blastocyst tomorrow. So I'm going to try and have a relaxing day today and try not to get too worked up about tomorrow.

Hope you all have a nice day today, it's lovely and sunny.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone, its busy on here for a Sunday morning!  I'm taking advantage of DH playing football this morning to get onto the thread... we are having a lovely chilled out weekend with lots of food to make up for the lack of alcohol (which reminds me I must order that alcohol free wine!)

Mez, it all sounds great for your transfer tomorrow morning - ACU are so good at this, they will make sure that the transfer goes really smoothly and you will then have 2 lovely blasties on board!  It is such an amazing experience to see them put in... wishing you soooo much luck for tomorrow and the next two weeks, you will soon be a member of the ACU mummies-to-be club!     

Kaz, fab news that the   arrived on time and you are now all set to start this week - lots of luck for the scan tomorrow!  

Also sending     to Annie for your scan tomorrow, and Tizzy     for your appt with Dr Ranieri.

Ginny, sorry I dont know much about platelets either but knowing what you have already been through I think ACU would have had you back in there pretty quickly if they were at all worried... I guess it must just take a while for all the side-effects to disappear as your body is now putting all its energy into your little one rather than de-toxing yourself...  I hope you are not worrying too much this weekend and you get some better results and lots more reassurance tomorrow.  Keep resting up honey!  

I just realised - between you all,  you will be keeping ACU very busy tomorrow!

Glitter - its great you have now started down-reg and your weekend sounds blissful, though your story about your niece head-down in the muffin mix made me laugh! 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend - in case I dont get to post before, then    to you Tokii for Weds too!

Love  
SCXX


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

maz    for tomorrow hun.

s-c- thank youfor your lovely words.  i'm not too stressed as have realised that can'tgo thru ohss and expect to be normal straight away.

kabby, maybe see you at clinic tomorrow...what time is your scan??

hi to everyone else.

i've been pretty nauseus and throwing up over weekend, which i find strangely reassuring.  not sure i'm getting used to feeling sick though...maybe you do get used to it over time.

hope you all have good evenings

gxxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Kabby, Mez and Ginny. Good luck for tomorrow.

Ginny, I hope u feel a lot better for ur scan 2mrw. Do u feel nauseous all day, or some parts of the day.

SC, thanks for the message.

Glitter, u're having fun with the nieces aren't u.  

Anyway i'm sending u all this   for this week whether for scans, et or hycosy or appts.

Good luck y'll.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Crikey its been a busy sunday on here!

Ginny - my scan is at 2.30pm tomorrow, sorry to hear about the nausea and sickness but as you say reassuring to know that the baby is settling in.  Hope test results are more positive tomorrow.

Mez - how exciting, so hope all goes well tomorrow will be thinking of you 

Roozie - fingers crossed with your hycosy tomorrow, hope it all goes well

Tokkii....when is yours - Weds?

Wrenster - hope all is well with you and your DH, thinking of you during this difficult time.

Emilia and Catherine - hope our mums2b are doing well!

Hi everyone else - hope you've had a chilled weekend. I've spent most of mine painting woodwork, not that exciting but distracting.  Also managed to plant some stuff at the allotment, I'm hoping there is some synergy between growing stuff and follicles/eggs growing over the next couple of weeks!!!   definitely here and very heavy which has been a bit of surprise and I've had period pains for the first time in years which will teach me right for begging it to start.  Am excited and a bit nervous about scan, hopefully I will be able to move off the D/R drugs.  Also still full of cold which isn't helping my general temprament!!

xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

been a quiet day today on here.

mez hope al went well today and you're resting up.

kabby hope the pain eases and the scan went well.

i was at acu at 9am after thowing up violently in the car...then had mcdonalds for lunch which i never do but just had to have to today,nothing else would do...so weird.

hope you're all having good days

gxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Well scan went well, lining thin and no cysts so returned home with armfuls of drugs...you lot didn't tell me I have to keep sniffing as well as injecting!!!  I'm going to be a loon by the time I get to E/C!!  DH is now fully trained on the injections, I'm happy doing them myself as well but feel its something to get him involved as the treatment is so 'me' centric.  Nearly pee'd my pants when I saw the size of the first needle....pleased it turned out that wasn't the one I'd be sticking in me!! I was really pleased that all was well as I have a history of ovarian cysts and was so worried one was going to pop up on the screen today.

First injection tomorrow, potential e/c 4th June, seems very real now!!  I'm going to try and find somewhere to do acupuncture tomorrow and start some reiki.

Mez - hope all went well today and you are taking it easy now

Roozie - how did everything go?

Ginny - the vision of you throwing up and then tucking into Maccy D's made me  

Hope everyone else is well
xxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls - I'm still in this nether world between moving so spending most of my time in Sussex doing up the house and whizzing back to London for a day or two to work! Move officially on the 30th so once I've had a week or so to settle in I'll be around more and able to follow the thread more closely. I feel terrible that i no longer really know where anyone is at with their cycles and just get snippets when I check in.

But my thoughts are with you all and I hope you're all doing well. I have my 20 week scan today a little early and will find out if Boo Boo is a she or a he! So nervous - not sure why - either would be delightful and both have their merits! I know Boo Boo will be what she/he is meant to be but it is a funny feeling knowing by 4.00pm today I will know!

I feel so certain Boo is a girl but sure I will be proved wrong! DH thinks Boo is a boy as does my dad and most of the family. I'll try and check in to let you all know anyway! The main thing is the anomally scan shows she's healthy but I feel very positive about that judging by the amount of kicking and bashing going on!


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Just wanted to let you know that the ET went smoothly. Unfortunately only 2 of my embies were still going but they were both AAA and they were both popped in. It's so amazing seeing the little embies before the transfer. DH and I had a nice relaxing evening last night and I'm taking it easy for the next few days.

Unfortunately the sandwhich I had for lunch before the ET gave me mild food poisoning so I was quite uncomfortable and am still a bit gripey. I hope it won't have an effect on how the blastocysts settled in.

I am a bit worried that 6 of the 8 embies slowed down in their growth leaving only 2 blactocysts at the end so none on ice. I hope that doesn't mean that the 2 little ones they popped back in are slowing down but I'm trying to keep positive and have lots of orange around me!

Emilia, hope your scan went well. I bet you can't wait to find out if you or DH are right about the sex.

Kabby, glad your scan was clear. Good luck with the injecting. It's great that DH is getting involved. Mine almost fainted when he saw the green needle! He's really not happy with stuff like that at all. Hope you find somewhere good for acupuncture. 

xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

wow emilia, v exciting.  do let us know what you're having.

kabby, glad scan went well.  they do get you to keep sniffing whilst stimming if you are under 35 or so.  once you start stimming the effects of the sniffing rapidly disappear.

mez, well done on the et.  try not to worry about your little embies, they sound like really good ones.

i had my first day back at work today, after the whole ohss debacle.  was really scared about being sick in the car, but was ok.  in fact hardly feel sick at all today, so of course that gives me a whole load of other worries...it never stops!!

hi to everyone else.

gxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Scan went perfectly and it looks like Boo Boo is in perfect health and the big new is that Boo Boo is...

*A GIRL!*

I'm very very happy!


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello everyone

Mez, how brilliant that you have 2 fantastic quality blasties on board!   I can understand you might feel a bit concerned about the fact that the others didnt make it that far, but that is why it is so great to know that ACU do 5-day transfers as you know that your little ones are very strong!  I am sending you lots of positive vibes that you wouldnt need the others anyway as you will soon be getting that BFP!  Having such good quality blastocysts is such a brilliant place to be, now you just need to rest up, eat well and visualise them snuggling in and making themselves at home!  

Emilia, I was just writing this post when I saw you had posted too!  Congratulations on your lovely little girl!!    I am so excited for you - how interesting too that you thought that was the case, your instincts are always so right!  Big hug!!

Kabby, fab news you are starting the stimming (sorry I forgot about the downregging as I didnt need to do it) - and good luck with your injection tonight!  DH did all mine for me as I had got a bit stressed about fiddling around with all the needles (esp with 5 vials!) - it worked really well as he felt much more involved.  (Actually I  think he also got a kick out of it, esp when he then had to put the surgical gown on for the ET... and as a big fan of ER I was quite impressed too!! )

Ginny, must have been weird to get back to work, how many weeks has it been?  I guess your platelets are all ok too?  Do your colleagues all know your happy news yet?!

OK gotta go and sit in the garden now to make the most of the  sun.  Am about to try our first bottle of that non-alcoholic wine that Kabby recommended, cant wait!

Love to you all
SCXX
PS I know its an unusual request but please send me lots of positive vibes and bubbles tomorrow - not for anything baby-related yet, but I am a Liverpool FC fan and its Champions League final tomorrow night!!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Resident lurker here!!!  Just wanted to pop in and remind you all I'm stilol about.  I've finally made it to the stage where I need to start using my oestrogen patches and take primulot!!wowee, a step closer to IVF.

Anyway, it's been great to see everyone's progress.  Wrentser hope things are going ok for you with the decision-making - I really wish you well.

Emilia - wowee a girl - well it had to one or the other but now you can take delight in telling DH and dad they have another lass to contend with! 


kabby, glad scan went well and that you are well on your way now with the stimming!

mez, glad ET went smooth, and dont forget the 2 embies are in the best place now!  Try to enjoy the excuse to do nothing guilt-free  

Ginny, so sorry you've had such a rough time of it.  Your puke and then McD's story really made me laugh tho - so glad to see the sense of humour has remained in tact!

S-C - hope all the referral paperwork is going through ok and you are starting to feel more positive.  Thanks for fav PM and I will reply separately.

Catherine, wow - how on earth are you managing to keep it all from the sis who is opver helping with the house - you must be fit to burst!

Good luck and BD to everyone who I've missed,

Tizzy xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Well if you could see me now you would be p*****g yourselves with laughter as I fell asleep in the sun today with sunglasses on and woke up with really bad panda eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Very funny - NOT!!!  Thank god I'm not working at the mo and so don't have to face anyone at the office tomorrow!!!  DH is finding it hilarious....well first injection over with, DH did a sterling job even with me obsessing over everything and making sure he got everything in the syringe and then didn't inject me with bubbles!!  I think he's thoroughly going to enjoy his new role and I found it quite nice not having to worry about it (or look!!).

Tizzywizz - great news about your journey, as you say a step closer to IVF, fingers crossed patches and primolut go well.

Emilia - what brilliant news, a girl, fantastic, you must be over the moon!!  So pleased for you.  Hope move is going smoothly

Mez - how are you doing - remember those 2 embies that went back in were AAA, are strong after 5 days and keep    .  Make sure you take it very easy now and I hope you are over the food poisoning

Ginny - how was the first day back at work, perhaps the sickness dying down is partly from the OHSS finally dissappearing, how are your platelet levels now?  I've actually felt a lot better the last couple of days on my suprefact, no pains and no hot flushes (well apart from sunburn induced ones!!)

S-C - hope you like that wine, I've been tucking into the champers still!  I am really missing the real stuff though, could have murdered a glass of rose today in the garden whilst toasting myself alive!!  Your story about DH made me smile....he was great today and its good to have him involved, I know he's a bit worried about the very 'medical' nature of this (hopeful) conception so it makes him feel part of it.

Catherine, Roozie and Wrenster - hope all is well with you too.

The sunny weather is certainly a nice distraction!
xxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls,

sorry to have been so quiet the last few days... i'm glad to hear everyone is doing well, and lots of exciting developments have been taking place. I've been up in London visiting old haunts & seeing big sis and her new baby, plus had my hycosy yesterday. That went fine, tho' a little uncomfortable as you'd all warned - but Tokii, if you're reading this, it's nothing to worry about, honestly!! So at last i'm on the path like you TizzyWizz and am due to start Primolut at the weekend - yippee!

Mez, just wanted to wish you well over the next few days, will be sending you lots of   and hoping those embies enjoy their new home. Just take it easy and be kind to them, then i'm sure they'll want to stay..! (& stay away from dodgy tasting sandwiches!!)

Kabby, so glad all was straightforward at your scan yesterday - must be a relief now you have the grren light to get on with stimming. We probably passed each other in the waiting room at some point yesterday! Felt like i was there for an eternity (or maybe i'm just an impatient old moose) - they were a bit late getting me in and then i hung about for a while while they sorted out the prescriptions... but i'm just glad that's over with and can get on with next steps. I guess the one bonus in being a poor responder is i get to miss out on down regging altogether so it's straight to stimming for me once i get my next AF. 

S-C, i'll be cheering you on tomorrow night then..! No doubt i'll get to see the game whether i like it or not! (DH is just a little footie mad) Hope you're doing Ok anyway..

Wrenster, i hope you're doing ok, tho' expect you must be having a tough time with lots of confusing thoughts on the whole next steps issue. It's certaily not an easy one but I'm sure you'll make the right decision, although it may take some time and more advice from the clinic to get there and to feel comfortable with it..in our case, it's me who has the problem (ie. DH is ok, but my eggs aren't great) and we'll be facing a similar decision to you & your DH if our GIFT tx doesn't work, so i can understand how daunting the whole thing must feel for you at the moment. But you sound extremely strong about it all - you'll be an inspiration to me anyway if/when we come to make further decisions about donors. xx

Hope the preggers crew is thriving... Emilia, congrats on your scan news! You must be thrillled that she's healthy and thriving and a mini-you! Oh and best of luck with the rest of the move, how exciting, you've got so much going on, happy times!!

Ginny, hope the next few days aren't too much of a struggle to keep vom attacks at bay! Must feel good to be over the worst of the dreaded OHSS tho'  and to know that the days will probably start to pass quickly now you're back at work.... before you know it you may be pisting up news like Emilia's.

Catherine .. So is the cat out of the bag yet? (i'm a bit behind on news at the mo so you'll have to forgive me if that happened weeks ago!!) Hope your twinnies are thriving!

Hi ya to anyone else i haven't mentioned, and Tokii, good luck tomorrow if you happen to be up this late reading posts!

Take care all,
Annie xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok girls I missed the bit where the name of the non alcoholic wine was posted up so can someone please tell me? Desperate for a glass! If you fancy a nice cold beer this summer you have to get alcohol free Cobra - tastes so much like the real thing I swear it made me tipsy!


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

thanks for all the good wishes and positive vibes you're all sending my way for my two embies. I'm still taking it easy, in fact not back at work till next week which is great.

Kabby, your story about falling asleep in the sun had me giggling, it's so easily done in this great weather. i hope you had some good sun screen on though. Glad your injections are going smoothly too.

Emilia, a girl! how exciting. i wonder how you knew. glad everything's going well.

and S-C, hope Liverpool do you proud tonight!


Hope everyone else is doing well. x


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Hope you are enjoying the weather - wish I was but too red to go in sun!!  Mez - wish I had put on some good sun screen but didn't - can't believe I burnt, I usually just go brown!!!

Roozie - great news about your hycosy and starting primolut.  How are you feeling about the cycle ahead, I have fingers and everything else crossed it all goes smoothly!  ACU were running a bit late on Monday, I was a bit late as someone threw themselves under a train...I was with DH, think I was wearing jeans, white shirt and tan mac, I'm quite tall...fingers crossed AF arrives on time

S-C - will be sending some good luck vibes tonight, I'm posting now as heading off for a lazy evening with a girlfriend, nursing a few lime and sodas and some healthy grub on the sofa in front of some tv...not the footie it has to be said, I'm leaving DH to that at home!

Emilia - the wine was from the Lono drinks company, its not the same thing but I found the champers and the red wine a close run with the real thing, its a change from juices and softies anyway!  Actually been drinking the champers a bit with elderflower cordial over ice....mmmm.  I'm going to try that Cobra beer, I do like a nice long cold beer in the sun!

Hope everyone else is good
Kxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks kabby I am going to order some right now! Yum! the cobra is amazing - so real and great with a curry!

xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Which bubbly is it kabby - there's so many to choose from!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

I'm now getting really confused- I just typed out a post and it has vanished.  Wonder which thread I have inadvertantly replied to!!!!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Emilia - you have to order 6 bottles so I get a mix, the reds (Vino Zero Syrah) and champagne (Mister Zero Blanc de Blanc) were the best of the bunch but I also tried the Ariel Blanc and Zinfandel - they were just a bit sweet for me (the wines do have a mix of wine and grape juice sometimes they get the mix right and sometimes not!).  The Carl Jung Brut is good with a mixer like elderflower or cranberry juice.  On my next order I'm going to try the Ginger wine and the Kiwi Lime....I can then report back on them!

xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks K you're a star.
x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

emilia, congrats on your little girl...you just knew!!

kabby, so easy to fall asleep in the sun. i did laugh when i read our entry...make sure you moisturise carefully!!

s-c curently wtching match and it's 2-1 ... comeon liverpool...oh no, sorry hun, match just ended.

mez, hope you are being spoilt rotten and not lifting a finger...keep visualising those little embies nestling nicely into your uterus.izzy whizz, pleased yourjourney has finally started.

hi to roozie, glitter, catherine, tokii, and everyone else. catherine when is your scan hun??

i am back to feeling sick after throwing up last night unexpectedly in a flowerbed!!  find the sickness strangely reassuring!  my platelets are still high but coming down.

off to sleep, nite nite
gxxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Ginny - youi may be onto something with organic fertilizer here!!!  Hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Great to see that the thread is really active and quite amusing tales to read on how people are dealing with the various stages of their cycle !!

I want to wish all of you who have started their cycles - Kabby , Glitter,, Annie, Roozie (hope I haven't forgotten anyone !) the best of luck. For me keeping my head strong doing the sniffing and /or injections and then putting it out of my mind until the next one kept me calm and I tened not to dwell too much on the symptons..

Mez congratulations on yout transfer, I am sending you lots of     as ACU has had a great track record of these transfers becoming pregnancies as you can see from the thread. Get lots of rest, lots of positive visualisations and surround your self with the colour orange  

Ginny - great to hear that the OHSS is improving aswell as your platelet levels. Good that you are back at work which will keep you occupied. You poor thing and the sickness, I couldn't believe your incident with the flowerbed !!  

Emilia, congratulations on the the fantastic news that it's a girl...how exciting ! Best of luck with the house move it can be daunting but exciting at the same time.

All is well here, we moved to our new house last weekend and it's so nice. I was always a city girl and loved London maybe I'm moving onto the next phase of my life but love the semi-rural setting now. My sister is over helping me to unpack which has been a blessing so I told her yesterday the twin news but she will hold it until I go back to Ireland on the 2nd June and I'll tell my family face to face  (after my other sisters wedding) and then we'll fly out to tell DH's family the following weekend, as it cannot be done over the phone ! 

Had my nuchal scan on the NHS on Wednesday and it took 2 hours as twin 1 wouldn't lie still for measurements. Was a bit annoyed as they wouldn't do the blood test as the reading would be inaccurate for twins due to the shared blood supply. So DH wanted a second opinion so we went to the Foetal Medicine Unit last night in London and they did it so my risk factor was low for both , both nasal bones are in tact and all blood supplies and heart chambers are normal, so it was good to have the peace of mind now ! Had a lovely alcohol free Becks last night which was delicious but felt tipsy afterwards !!!   

Must get my drinks upply stocked up with the Cobra and Kabbys vino and champers recommendations !!

Feeling great, the tiredness is wearing off so waiting for the glow to set in if not I'll just go to the hairdressers to get my hair done no more colouring for me only highlights from now on !! Enjoying everything at the moment as reading the twin bumps threads the third trimester can be quite difficult  

Hi to anyone I've missed and have a great day , Adelaide hope you are having a great time in Miami, have the twins started kicking yet 

Cxxx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello all

Sorry have been away for a while - combination of internet not working and needing time out to think things through. And today I have the most STINKING cold and feel absolutely terrible. Its probably a reaction to my 'retox'  - after 6 months of pure healthy living I just feel I need to eat cake and chocolate and drink some wine. I had two large glasses of red on Tuesday night - and I can tell you that I was totally plastered as my tolerance is now non-existant! I used to drink that pretty much every night at one time .... how things change. Anyway if this cold is anything to go by, I would not recommend the retox to anyone!  

Nice to read all your chatter and its so exciting to follow those of you who are going on cycles now! Good luck Kabby, Roozie, Glitter and Tokii!!! (Have I missed anyone?) I will be watching for your progress. Are any of you writing 2ww diaries? Let us know as I love to read them.

Preggers crew - sounds like its going swimmingly. Congrats Emilia on a little girl!    

Roozie - I don't think I am much of an example to follow at the moment but its kind of you to say so! We are by no means sorted yet and my DH is much worse condition than me at the moment. I think we are going to book in for some counselling because there are so many connected issues that pop up once you start thinking things through. I am just trying to struggle on at the moment and focusing more on comforting the DH as I feel so sad that he feels so bad.

Anyway - must go as I need to go a lie on the sofa with a duvet over me and a hot lemon! 

See you all soon

Love Wrenster xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Really good to hear from you Wrenster.  I'm a big advocate for counselling and I hope it works well for you and DH.

This is just a fleeting post from me, for any of those who've had to take two primulot tabs, can you take them together or must they be evenly spaced or something?  Hope you can help.

Catherine, pls remind me where you've moved to - is it Goff's Oak?  That's not too far from me - Winchmore Hill, North London - and we often ponder moving out to Herts   YOu sound as though your have settled in nicely 

Anyway, Im sorry this is so brief Im just off to bed - early start tomorrow with my new acupuncturist!

BD to everyone, in bucketfulls


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I had my Hycosy on wednesday and it went well. I drank about 2 litres of water an hour to the appt and couldn't believe I could do so at one go. Anyway i got my prescription and will try and see if I can get it on NHS, will try before I get it all tomorrow. last day in school today yippe i'm so glad, the end of my PGCE course, half term next week then 2 weeks in uni and we're moving as well. So much to do. I've got to a point where i'm like bring it on. I'm ready 2 take anything.

how has everyone been?
Wrenster, I hope you fel better with ur cold and hope counselling works out for you and DH.

Emilia, Congratulations on the news about ur girl. I guess female instincts. U've also knew it was girl, congrats anyway. How r u doing?

Catherine, wow u've moved. thank God u finally told ur sis. If i was ur sis n helping u move n i never got to be told something so big, i would skin u. But at least u told her. I bet she'll ove r the moon for u. Glad ur scan went well.

Tizzywizz, when do u start treatmement, n when is ur acupuncturist. Has anyone got one in Surrey area, Emilia, I won't be able to use urs cos we'll be moving but will try anyway cos it's only 4 one day in a week.

Ginny, happy ur platelets level is going down and i didn't watch the match but my instincts told me AC milan was going to win. Sorry about that Kabby.

Roozie, my cycling mate. Hope this will be it for us n the rest on this thread this cycle. Glad ur hycosy went well as well.

Hi SC, sorry Liverpool didn't win, next season.

Mez, wishing u well during this 2ww. just take ur mind of it n do the visualisation n the rest that Emilia swears on, orange knickers.

Hi Glitter, have u started taking ur Primulot

Girls I have a lesson to teach, gat 2 go n u all take care of urself.


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello again

I am off sick today so time for a quick extra post!

Just wanted to say to Tizzy - with the primulut you should ideally take them 12 hours apart. if you forget one then take it as soon as you can. If it goes over the 12 hours and you are due two then then its probably best to just skip one.

When I was taking it I spent a night at a friends and I forgot to take the primulut with me - I just took it as soon as I could the next day and there was no problem.

Forgetting one will be OK but if you forget a a lot you will have problems - as the idea is that when you withdraw the medicine your AF starts ... so forgetting a few will bring your AF earlier than it should. Or if you forget a lot of tablets here and there then when you finally stop taking it you may not get AF.

Love Wrenster xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

wrenster, i was so sorry to read that you and dh are feeling so low.  having a horrid cold certainly won't help things.  it's so natural that you feel blue and i hope the counselling provides the support you both need  


tokii and roozie, it's so lovely that you are cycling together.  just try totake one step at a time and remember we're all here to support you andhelp with any queries.

catherine, congrats on your scan.  you are so disciplined not telling anyone about the pg.  was your sister excited??  are you starting to show yet?

hi to glitter, tizzy whizz, emilia, s-c and everyone else.

i am still nauseus but haven't actually been sick since the flowerbed!  it's pretty comedy really and i'm certainly not complaining.  however i'm finding it difficult to find anything i feel i can eat or even drink.  if anyone has any sugestions that would be great (not including ginger which i've totally gone off!)

hope you all have lovely long weekends,

gxxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Hello there 
I take one tablet when I wake up and the second about 7-8 pm so pretty much 12 hrs apart.
Nasal spray starts tomorrow - oh joy!!!  Need to assemble the bits first, think I'll do that tonight as I have to be up early to take one of our moggies to the vet!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Lots of posts to catch up on here which is lovely.  Had my E2 blood test today and Trudy rang back this afternoon to tell me oestrogen level was 554 which apparantly was good, still got to stick to the 3 ampules of Menopur but all positive.  Scan booked for Monday!  Injections all going well and I've managed to find an acupuncturist with experience in supporting IVF who can come to the house.  I'm also in the study ACU is running which offers acu either side of transfer so it will be intresting to see how it all goes.  Catherine - I thought your advice about keeping head strong and not focussing on side effects too much really useful and positive. I've been finding it far too easy to focus on that, I think partly because its all going so well, I thought it might be a bit tougher physically but touch wood I feel very good about all that at the moment.  Mind you I'm healthier than I've been in ages which might help!!

Ginny - did laugh about your flowerbed story.  There is some homeopathic remedies you can try if you are feeling very sick and struggling to eat, I don't think I can post a link to a homeopathic chemist on here but if you want it PM me and I can send it to you.

Catherine - glad your move is going well, I had the opposite to you, grew up very, very, very rural and found moving to a town (even a littlish one like Harpenden) quite strange!!  It must of been nice to let the cat a little bit out of the bag.  Really glad to hear that scan and nuchal test went well!  Thx also for PM - I'll definitely make sure I mention it when I next order!!  If it helps with twin nerves, my mum had twins....went overdue, both were 7lbs and born naturally!!  She says she got very tired towards the end and didn't fit in the bath but apart from that sailed through!

Wrenster - nice to hear from you again but sorry you are both going through such a difficult time.  I can only echo what others have said and recommend counselling.  It was only going to an infertility counsellor that got me to the point where I felt I could accept our issues and start treatment.  It might also be worth contacting the CF Trust who might be able to offer a more personal view on some of your issues.  I hope that cold is getting better....take it easy - I'm thinking of you. 

Tizzywizz - you sound like you are on your way with your Primolut - hope the acu went well!  I took my primolut approx 12 hours apart as well, I actually started a day late but it didn't seem to have had any adverse affect, AF arrived on usual date 4 days after I stopped.

Glitter - hope the sniffing goes well....only a week or so till you book your scan!!

Mez - I hope you are resting and those embies are settling in and the 2ww is going smoothly - lots of      from me your way

Tokii - so glad the hycosy went well, good luck with your prescription.  Bet you can't wait till half term can you!!

Emilia, Roozie, SC - hope you are all well

Well sorry about the mammoth post - those who got this far - have a great evening and have a good weekend!!!
xxxxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a weekend catch up from me!  Hope everyone has nice plans for th long weekend.

Kabby, good to hear  from you and glad E2 is rising nicely , where are you now in the cycle?

Glitter and Wrenster, thanks so much for the tip re primulot, you know, Im really glad I asked!

GInny, sorry the flowerbed story was the best, althogh glad there hasnt been a recurrence yet!

Catherine - do spill re yopu sister's reaction!  YOu did so well holding on so long!


Mez hope you are doing ok with 2ww

Tokii - so glad the hycosy went well, I've always managed to get most of my HRT on NHS but my GP wont do the FSH, as it has to come from a fert specialist, according to her.

Emilia, Roozie and S-C hope all going ok for you guys,

My first scupuncture session went well yesterday, I will be going once a week during my HRT and then when IVF starts, twice a week.  I was very sensitive to it - which means I repsond quickly apparently.  I am fertility points done and some for old injuries.

I can't remember who mentioned a study at ACU involving acupucture being provided alongside egg collection - would love to know more about this?

Anyway ladies, must go - have a builder about who I must 'supervise'  

Hope I havent missed anyone,

Good luck all 

Tizzy xxxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Tizz it was moi that mentioned about the acu study at ACU.  Dr Serhal went through it at my first appt, and I signed up.  They are doing a medical study to see if acupuncture really does have a positive effect on embryo transfer.  This does mean you don't know if you will get acu through the clinic on either side of E/T as its a random trial but I spoke with the acupuncturist running the study yesterday.  He said I should go ahead with supportive treatment next week to help my womb lining and for general health, if I'm not offered acu for E/T through the clinic and decide to have it through my own specialist I just need to let him know so it doesn't affect their results.  Ask about it next time you have an appt.  My understanding of acu and following my discussion with practioner last week is that it can help with the lining of the womb, encouraging blood flow etc and also with implantation etc, what it wont do is improve no. of follies and quality of eggs.

HTH
x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Kabby,

Thanks for that   Im glad im having the acupuncture done, if only for piece of mind that I am covering all angles    I have a womb lining issue anyway so I think its a worthwhile investment.

I wish luck with the rest of your cycle, hope you produce lots of lovely follies  

Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Hi Kabby - how many sniffs of that delightful spray did it take to start making you feel strange??  It's only been the first day for me, I don't think I quite got my co-ordination right first time (never done anything like this before!!) so I ended up with my head tilted back a bit more and had another good sniff (without the spray) to make sure it had all gone in!!!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

hope you are all having good weekends.

kabby and glitter i tended to block one nostril and sniff into the other with my head tilted backwards.  takes a bit of co-ordination!!

i have been haveing a bit of lower abdo pain...bit like ov pain, but nothing like i've ever had before.  wondering if it's due to stretcing of my uterus...any of you pregnant ladies had anything similar?

having a v lazy day in my pyjamas, watching tv.

hope you are all ok
gxxx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Thanks ginny, I think i need to sniff more and tilt my head back a bit more too then as it felt a bit like it was running out - not pleasant but hopefully not for long.  How many days after your first scan did you have to continue it for and was there enough left?  I managed to spill a little bit so am a bit worried I've lost some that I'll need. 
Despite feeling a bit lethargic, I did manage to drag my sorry self down to the gym, otherwise I'd have spent the entire day in bed too!!  Hope your tum sorts itself out quickly!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi glitter,

i needed 2 more sprays after the first one, as i sniffed throughout stimming.  i actually almost got caught short.  it can run down pretty quickly so keep an eye on it.  i think my sprays lasted about a week and a half.

keep sniffing

gxxx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Thanks ginny, I will be keeping a close eye on it!  DH is taking the mick saying that i have a class A habit as I came downstairs sniffing away and my eyes watering!!  I have to go away on business next week so I'm going to have to pop to the Ladies around 10.30 each day during the coffee break.  How did you get around having to do this during the working day?


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well, despite the weather but still managing to enjoy your BH weekend.

To the girls sniffing, you are doing well and the advice Ginny gave is so helpful. I too used to tilt my head back until I could feel it trickle down the back of my throat ! My worst problem was everytime I sniffed I wanted to sneeze so used to just block my nose !! Good luck to you all.

Ginny, yes, I constantly get pains down in my lower abdomen and my midwife said that these are stretching pains so try not to worry too much. 

Hope everyone else is well.

Just in from visiting some friends and had a lovely lazy lunch with some Becks alcohol free beer so getting into PJs now to watch some taped LOST on Sky for the next 4 hrs.

Keep well !

Cx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

hi everyone

Hope you're all well and trying to enjoy this rather damp weeekend.

Catherine, i spent most of yesterday catching up on Lost too, had 3 hours worth as a friend tapes it for me as I no longer have sky. It was great!

Glitter, i tend to work 12 hour shifts so had to do a lot of sniffing at work. It was during a busy period at work too so wasn't able to keep an eye on the clock. In the end i got quite good at just turning my back on whoever was there and having a quick sniff! If anyone asked i just said something vague about being bunged up or hayfever. But i did get a few jokes about sounding like a coke addict!

Kabby, I had no idea about the acu study. Thanks for the info, it something I would have considered but when I first started looking into IVF i had so much info to take in i didn't think about acu at all. 

Although I was trying to take it easy this week one of my cats narowly missed getting run over but caught his tail under the car's wheel and had to have it amputed on Friday. The poor little thing's now got an inch long stump and, as if that isn't humiliating enough, is wearing a cone. He seems completely fine now but as he can't go out keeps waking us up in the middle of the night to come into the bedroom and have a cuddle. And unfortunately his sister thinks he's some kind of alien so spent most of last night growling at him. Needless to say i spent most of today trying to snooze and was pleasently suprised when I woke up to find DH had cooked lunch and completely cleaned the kitchen, not in a boy way either, he even cleaned the hob!

And by the way, Ikea sell an alcohol free pear cider. i just had some and although it's quite sweet it's still refreshing.

Hope the weather gets better and you all have a good bank holiday monday. x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice on the sniffing - I can almost taste it when it runs down my throat, not pleasant!!
Mez- hope your poor cat recovers soon and that he adjusts to the missing tail ok.  Did the car stop at all or did you have the poor thing stagger home in pain? One of ours went to the vet Saturday but that was only for routine booster.  They don't like the rain and have spent most of the day snoozing away on us or our bed and scowling at the back door.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies,

Lovely weather!!!  The river has flooded at the bottom of the road and looks likes its going to rise further, thank goodness I'm up the hill!  All your cat talk has made me nostalgicl, my old boy went to the big cattery in the sky in March - boy I miss him!!

Had my scan today by the lovely Dr Serhal and I have approx 18 little follies!!!  Fingers crossed they grow now, another blood test so waiting for results to see if I have to adapt my medication this evening, next scan on Wed will let me know how many are maturing.  Injections have been going fine until last night when had to do it at a party and think we were rushing a bit, felt like I'd been punched in the leg!  I've found injecting into the tummy much better than the thigh.  E/C currently scheduled for next Monday!!

Glitter - I did/do as Catherine and Ginny said, close one nostril and tip head back and then sniff a couple of times, it does tend to go down the back of the throat and doesn't taste pleasant but hey ho!!  I'm still sniffing will be until told to stop I think, its to stop you ovulating apparently.  I've just been given another bottle to take me through.

Mez - hope you are getting as much rest as possible and taking it easy. Lovely of your DH to be cooking and cleaning.  Know what you mean about 'boy' cleaning, mine loves to tidy but wouldn't know what Jif was if it jumped up and smacked him round the head with a wet fish!!

Off to slump in front of some meaningless tv!!  Hope you are all suitably relaxed

xx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Afternoon all.........how wet and horrible?!?!?
Good to hear your scan went well today Kabby - I was thinking that the tummy option sounded better than the leg.  AF is due to make an appearance Saturday so fingers crossed.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

They do tell you to rotate your injection sites but I'm just going to stick to puncturing my tummy from now on...theres a bit more fat there!!  Fingers crossed for AF - then it all really starts.  You will be cycling exactly 2 weeks behind me!
x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

I have a nice blissful weekend ahead of doing nothing, except for having nails done and with only the cats for company.  In the past 6 months AF has been nice and regular.  It's going to be a bit inconvenient for DH if it decides to be more than 3 days late but we have already discussed this and he will have to cancel / delay being away for 4 days.


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

wow kabby that sems to have come round so fast.  18 follies is fantastic, well done.

mez, hope you are resting up and not going too insane with the wait.

catherine, thanks for the reassurance.  think it is mostly my poor old bowels i can feel!!  they are not happy with me at all.

glitter, i just sniffed in the loo when i was at work...it really is like a bad habit!!

hi to everyone else

gxxx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Kabby, 18 follicles is great. you must be really pleased. Sounds like you're coping pretty well with the injections, though i think you're very brave doing them in your tummy.

Glitter, if it makes you feel any better, my AF is pretty unpredictable, maybe due to the PCO, but was pretty much spot on after I stopped taking the primulut.


My cat's doing a lot better thanks, and back to his mischievous self. I was actually going out when the accident happened. I was locking the front door when I heard a noise behind me and saw my cat running across the road as a car was driving away. He bombed over the fence and into the back garden but had disappeared by the time I got there. I thought the near miss had freaked him out but when I got home a couple of hours later he was back so i checked him over and noticed his tail was droopy. The vet thinks the tip must have got caught under a wheel and it stretched so much that a couple of the vertebrae actually separated. 

Looking after him had kept me busy and i'm back to work tomorrow too so I'm trying to keep my mind off my 2ww.

Hope you're all taking it easy despite all the rain. x


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Its a bit quiet on here - have you all been washed away!!  I had my day 9 scan this morning,  I had 22/4 follies this time, most between 10 and 13mm, so its all so positive but I could clearly see them on the screen which was so weird and no wonder I can feel them.  Yesterday felt quite unwell, a bit nauseous, ovaries really achey (they felt 'heavy') and my tummy has blown up!!  Felt much better today though, still twinges in my ovaries and my tummy is still a bit pot bellied.  I'm trying to remain cautiously optomistic and not get too carried away by how well things are going.  The dr that scanned me said she could see lots of mucus (sorry if tmi!) which is also positive - have to say hadn't noticed myself until this afternoon!  I think I might have to reduce my meds a bit but still waiting for call, my bloods were 2624 on Monday so I'm waiting for an update on that now.  Next hurdle scan on Friday, e/c looks planned for 10.00am on Monday....which means a very early start to miss the traffic and be at the clinic for 8.00am!  Had an acupuncture session yesterday with another next week which was really good.

Mez - when is your test day....hope that 2ww is going well and work is keeping you occupied   

Glitter - hope your D/Regging is going ok and no side effects - did you get the hang of the sniffing?!

Ginny - hope you are feeling a bit better now

Catherine - how was the Lost marathon?!

Everyone else I hope all is well...thinking of you all
xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

wow it's been pretty quiet on here today.

kabby, great news about your follies.  well done.  hope you aren't too uncomfortable.

mez, hope your cat is doing ok.  sounds like you are managing your 2ww well.     

hi to everyone else...

so the question is...big brother or not??  i always say i won't watch, but by half way through i miraculously know who the people in it are!!  no, i think i will stay true to the apprentice, one reality show at a time is enough.

gxxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Afternoon all.  I am back from the sunny south coast having survived the training session   Managed to dodge away nicely for the sniffing although my colleague said 'I hope you have a prescription for that!!!!' 
Sounds like you're going well there Kabby.  So far, I've only been mildly too warm at night but I'm putting that down to hotel room, no other obvious symptoms.

Anyway - the apprentice last night - oh dear, he had no idea about the trampoline thing did he - i was howling with laughter at that bit!!


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi

Kabby, hope your scan went well today and everything's on track for EC on Monday.

Glitter, glad your secret sniffing went ok!

My cat's doing ok thanks Ginny although I'm worried that staying indoors is getting him down cos he's not purring as much as usual and he's sleeping quite a lot. 

Being at work was great for taking my mind off the 2ww. I'm due to take a test on tuesday but keep wondering about taking it early, I just dread seeing that single line. I was reading some of the 2ww diaries but they made me completely paranoid about every little twinge so i had to stop!

Big Borther, hmmm, I'm just not sure about it this time. I always end up getting caught up in it but this time i found the squeeling youngsters a little too much. The Apprentice is definitely my favourite but I missed the last episode so can hopefully catch up with it on TV On demand this evening with DH.

Hope you're all looking forward to a nice weekend. x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
I should be starting ICSI in about 2 weeks or so at UCH - just a few questions - what do they do at the ovarian stress test? is the Hycosy similar to a HSG?  Also any tips on going for that BFP?  I have started to drink whey protien here and there and will go for Acupuncture on Monday and start to go once a week - cant really do more than that. Is there anything else?  Thanks


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Oooh....the bit of sun is lovely isn't it!!

Peppermint Patty - welcome to our thread!  I'm 3 days away from e/c for my first icsi at ACU.  Yes they do OST and the Hycosy is similar to HSG, they pass a catheter into the uterus, fill it with saline and check for polyps etc.  Not exactly comfortable but nothing to worry about.  Tips on bfp's - think our mums2b on here should be able to help you more on that but I started following very healthy diet with lots of protein, I'm scoffing milk like its going out of fashion at the mo, I gave up caffeine in January and stopped drinking 3 months ago.  I started yoga and I walk every day to get myself a bit fitter.  I've just started acu, but some of the girls have been doing it from the start.  I've been taking Zita Wests supplements, DHA and also Spirulina (great superfood supplement).  Most of all I've been trying to keep a really positive outlook, take each day as it comes, do some visulisation that sort of thing (Zita West's book is brilliant for helping you through the process.  I'm sure you'll find UCH great and good luck!

Glitter - glad all going ok...bet you are wishing a/f to start now aren't you?!

Mez - glad work if proving a distraction, hope the 2ww isn't getting you down, having not done one yet I can't advise about testing early - sorry!

Ginny - hope all well with you, how is the sickness?  I've so far avoided BB...just can't bring myself to watch it yet....heres betting I'm addicted by the time I get to my 2ww!!

Quick update from me - last scan today, follies multiplying by the day, pretty much doubled in size from Wednesday, waiting for blood results now.  Came away armed with more drugs, somewhat naively I thought these would stop shortly - how wrong I was!!  I just popped down to get my Clexane and nearly passed out at the cost for 20, if I get a bfp I need to take these for 3 months!!  E/C definitely Monday, 10.00am.  I've been feeling very uncomfortable with swollen tummy but hot water bottle is helping.  My injections have suddenly started to hurt as well, the nurse today told me your skin gets very sensitive.  I've started taking arnica to try and get the bruising down a bit and ahead of e/c

Have to say I've been having some anxiety dreams - a really bizarre one on Weds and I'm a bit tearful.  I think its because its all finally really happening!!

Hope everyone else is well - have a great weekend
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi does anyone know how long the waiting list is at acu? xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Evening all.
I'm wondering if my body is going to start to play tricks on me again.  it wouldn't be the first time AF is late (ok, I still have one more day to go!!).  I can see any potential ec being very close to the wire for DH.  Oh well!
Hang in there Kabby - nearly at the next milestone.

Merse - there is no waiting list for private treatment at ACU at present.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Glitter   xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh p.s whats the cost of IVF? xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Ivf is around the £5400 - £5900 mark, if you need icsi, its can be upto £7000 but they do include all drugs and scans in this.  I think there is a price list on their website


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks couldn't find price list on web site xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

doh, sorry, i thought it was on there!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Merse - welcome to our thread.  I don't think prices are on their site but if you ring they will send them to you.  We budgeted £7500 for our icsi cycle but you can save money by having some tests on NHS and ordering drugs from elsewhere.

Glitter - am sending a/f wishes your way!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx  xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Kabby! Well the usual tell-tale sign is here - slight weight gain (as in 1.5lb) and plus a couple of others that I am not going to mention!!  Am going to go downstairs and watch England get embarassed by Brazil.  I know its only a 'friendly' but I wish England would play as a team rather than 11 very well paid prima donnas wandering around a grass pitch!
PS on budgets - we've done the same as Kabbby although I have had a lot of tests already paid for by Bupa health cover


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Glitter - any signs?

I'm huge and have to go to a wedding tonight and I'm petrified someone is going to say to me that I'm pregnant!!  Clinic rang last night and my e2 was up to 16662 so no menopur last night and stop sniffing at 7pm today, then Pregnyl injection at 8.00pm.  Blissfully no drugs tomorrow.  I'm going to be wishing this weekend away.

I'm starting to get a bit panicky that my follies will have no eggs in and thats whats giving me anxiety dreams...got to banish these -ve thoughts and get +ve!!

I'm going out for a bit of retail therapy - hope you are all enjoying the sun
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

No more signs of yet   so I went shopping and found a cd for less than it was on Amazon 
I'm sure only you will think you look huge, nobody else will notice as all attention should hopefully be on the happy bride and groom


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks like I'll not see you at ACU on Monday Kabby - I think my appointment for the scan will be Tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh b****r - that is a shame.  Have you spoken to ACU, it I remember if a/f doesn't arrive after 4 days you need to let them know....days not over yet!!
x


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Ladies, 

I think I'm having a bit of pre-e/collection panic partly because I'm having ludicrous anxiety dreams about having no eggs in all these ruddy follies I have!!

I've rung the clinic twice to check the timing of my pregnyl injection as I'm having egg collection on Monday at 10am (but have to report to theatre at 8.00am).  They confirmed 8.00pm this evening but by my reckoning that means my e/c will be 38 hours later and the leaflet with the medication says it should be administered 32 to 36 hours before - I'm worried my eggs will be gone!!  I can't ring the clinic again as I think they'll think I'm a lunatic.

Does anyone know whether this timing is usual or not?

Hope you can help!
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sure you're just having a good old-fashioned panic attack.  According to the leaflet with the nasal spray, it says to take it six times a day and not the four that we've been told.  You'll be fine but you aren't going to be the first or last person to panic (they haven't had me yet!!!!)
Have a good evening tonight and relax


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Kabby, I was told to do my injection at 11 at night and the but the EC wasn't till after 3 in the afternoon. Try not to worry, and take it easy, there's so much stress we put ourselves through that if phoning ACU will give you peace of mind then do it. They won't think you're going   !! Good luck with everything on Monday, and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. 

Glitter, hope your AF arrives by the time you read this!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine. x


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Mez - i did call them again today and they confirmed (again!) that it was 8pm.  Its just I read the instructions in the packet and they said something different and I'm just getting a bit panicky I think!  Just need to take a deep breath and trust them!! 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Mez, I think it's game on now - phew!  
As for panicking - well last month AF sort of made an appearance (spots, sorry if tmi!) so I rang ACU to sort appts for OST and it then stopped.  Great - now what happens??!!!  I had to phone ACU to cancel appts and then ring the oncall dr when 2 days later AF showed for real.  I swear my body does this on purpose!!!! 
If this was any other month, I wouldn't be too bothered about it being late.  It's just that DH has this big charity thing that he does and he will be away for 4 days from 20th June.  Going on my first dates, it looked like he'd be okay to do it with oodles of time to spare, AF late last month meant predicted EC 2 days prior to him going.  Now we're down to 1 day, talk about cutting it fine!!!!!!!!!!  We have discussed it and although he is team captain, he was going to pull out if we were looking at the 20th or beyond!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls - sorry I haven't been around - moved on Wednesday and it has been like living in a building site. Finally got my laptop out but have barely had time to log on let alone read the huge number of posts since I was last here. Anyway - I hope everyone is doing well and everything's ok.

I'm good baby wise - just getting used to a big three bed house after a small one bed flat! It feels like a mansion! Moving is very strange and my cat is not exactly happy. He hid under a kitchen cabinet for about 6 hours when we arrived and although he has finally grasped stairs he hates builders with a vengeance! Anyone got any advice on how long to keep him in for? 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Emilia, good to hear you're all in the new place!  One thing we found weird moving from a flat to a house was the total quiet at night - nobody banging up and down the stairs etc!!
Our cat had never gone out when we were in our flat so she wasn't dying to go out.  Curiosity finally got the better of her after about 3 weeks or so but by then she had put down her scent in the house so she knew where home was.  
When we first brought her in from the cattery, she bushed up to twice her size, then went for a sniff around - we'd already got bedding down so she had familiar smells too.  Get some feliway (pheromone) spray from the vet to help him settle in and not shred everything in panic!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Emilia - I kept ours in for 6 weeks but the average and suggested time is 2 to 3 weeks, if you can find a space for them in the new house with familiar stuff around them, something that smells of you and food and water that helps them settle, if this can be a small room without builders that helps.  When you start to let them out its best to stay with them or call them in with food after a while for about a week.  You'll soon love that house and space!

Hope everyone is well.  Had my pregnyl injection last night and then headed off to wedding reception.  Injection site really sore today but nothing else to report - still have big tummy but less than 24 hours to e/c now!

Off down to the allotment in the sun now!
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

don't forget the sunscreen and don't fall asleep in the sun again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Hope you're all enjoying another lovely day. I made the mistake of reading some of the 2ww diaries where there was some bad news from a couple of the members i'd been following. i feel really tearful now but trying not to let it get to me as I'm generally a positive jolly person. Going to go out and get some sun with DH in a bit which will cheer me up.

Emilia, hope you're enjoying all the space. i remember finding it annoying having to go upstairs to the loo after we moved from out tiny flat into our house! Hope the building work's going well. We did as Kabby suggested with our cats when we had builder's in and kept them in a room with their stuff around them. A friend of mine's about to move from a flat into a house and was thinking of scattering some used cat litter round the garden before she lets her cat out so that the neighbourhood cats will know there's a new cat in town and so her's may feel like his scent is already down. I'm not sure if it'll work but i thoguht it sounded like a good idea.

Glitter, glad everything's going as planned finally.

Kabby, hope you had fun at the weding yesterday, and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.    

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry not to have been around to post for a while, I was feeling a bit down, and work was crazy-busy and will be for a bit longer...  

Will do a longer post this week but I just wanted to check on how everyone was doing so had a quick read-through... just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow Kabby, I am sure you will have great news with all those lovely follies holding perfect eggs!   , and hope you are surviving your wait Mez, I know its hard but you sound like you are staying really strong and positive     - and Glitter I hope AF arrives soon so that you wont have to stress about your timings and can get going at last!   

Emilia, hope your cat settles in soon, I think 3 weeks is probably about right but each cat is so different!...  

Hello and love to everyone else, look forward to catching up with you all properly soon!  I am gonna watch the finale episodes of Lost on Sky Plus before the weekend is over !
SCXX


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the info Kabby and hope everything goes well at EC.

Emilia  - congratulations on the new home


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Well back from e/c - we got 19 eggs!!   I'm really pleased and its a massive weight off my mind as I was having serious panic's about not having any...our minds do play funny tricks.  Had a bit of stress when we got there as needed to pay our bills before being admitted - I thought they'd been taking money as we went along but apparently not.  It took about 35 mins to sort out which I could have done without but I was first in - it was pretty busy with 3 other e/c's there as well but I was first on the list.  Got looked after very well - don't remember a thing about the procedure but starting to feel a bit sore now.  Now just hoping and praying for good results from embryologist tomorrow.

S-C - good to hear from you again, hope alls well and you aren't feeling so blue now.

Mez - did you test, am thinking of you hope all well.

Glitter - did a/f properly arrive, when is your baseline scan booked for?

Emilia - hope the move is still going smoothly

Hope everyone else is well

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Kabby, 19 eggs - wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder you were feeling bloated!!!
Scan is tomorrow morning - AF arrived late Saturday and definitely worse than ever before!
I'll ask about payment tomorrow too seeing as we authourised them to take payments from the credit card and we haven't been charged for the hycosy, dummy et or drugs yet.
Mez - hope you're doing okay on your 2ww - how much longer do you have to go?
S-C - caught up on Lost yet??


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

It's been so long since I posted. It was half term last week. My sister and her 3 kids came round for 4 days. Was pretty hectic, had to entertain them, it was real fun though. I'm moving on friday as well so it's been so crazy with packing and all sorts and I have to been in college for the next 2 weeks as i've finished my teaching practice. I started sniffing today n don't know if i got it right. I didn't feel anything at the back of my throat though.

well done kabby, 19 eggs. good for u, so now waiting for e/t.
Welcome to the thread peppermint and you'll get all the support u need from this thread. I'm having ICSI as well.
welcome to thread Merse, i got my prescription from Ali in Fazeley for £640 which will be quite good as in u save a lot of money. ICSI costs £3500 and IVF £2500 but that doesn't include hycosy, OST and all the rest.

how r d acu mums. hope u're both fine. Congratulations Emilia on ur nu house. Nu house, nu baby. It's all looking good for u. I pray I get the same as well. i bet it will b strange for me as well, from a flat to ahouse but u'll get used to it. I'm so dreading this weekend. with unpacking, i hope i get to finish it all.

hi glitter, i'm sending a/f wishes ur way as well
hi tizzywizz, SC< Mez and the rest i've forgotten.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the cat advice girls. I scattered some litter in the garden last night funnily enough! I always do that so he knows where I want him to go rather than him digging up my best flower beds! He came out with us for a wander while we had dinner in the garden last night and came back in fine. Then he went out on his own a bit alter and came back in at about 3 am happy as anything and woke us up to ask for more food!

He's staying in the bedroom all day sleeping while the builders are in and seems much happier to know he has a garden. I've always done 2 weeks before but he was itching to go out so I gave in. Thank goodness he came back as reading some people advise 6 weeks or more... not sure i copuld stand the  smell of cat litter for 6 weeks!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Kabby 19 eggs is fabulous! I had 15 and ended up with the 2 that went back (one of which made Boo Boo!) and have 4 on ice so you have a great chance with that number of getting some ice babies too. Well done! When is transfer scheduled - guessing they'll take yoiu to blastocyst with 19.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Well Done Kabby - 19 Eggs is FANTASIC! 

Hi everyone else - sorry will take me a while to figure out what stages you all are at. Tokii, where abouts are you?

I am waiting for AF in about 2 weeks so i can book myself in for the hycosy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Tokii - I suppose it depends on how hard yuo sniff I suppose!  Some days I can taste it, sometimes I can't and then get paranoid that I haven't taken the whole dose properly!!!! 
Having looked at the leaflet that comes with it, it says that it lowers testosterone - my DH said he was contemplating asking the doctor if he can keep me permanently on it as I've not lost my temper anywhere near as much as I can do!!!!!

Peppermint - as far as I can tell, Kabby is two weeks ahead of me and Tokii is 10 days weeks behind me as my base line scan is tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll come back with a new bag of drugs!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Peppermint - Glitter is right I'm about 2 weeks behind her, I started my stimms 13 days ago.  I always found it really strange waiting for a/f to arrive after 4 years of wanting it not to start!

Glitter - don't be freaked out by all the drugs!  You'll probably start your stimms on Weds.  Good luck with the scan!  I would ask about payment, we got back to all the invoices today and it was a bit of a shock, DH spent afternoon transferring money from savings accounts etc!  Its all go now!

Tokkii - great to hear from you again and I didn't always taste the sniff...especially when I had a blocked nose! Glad you are finally on your way.

Emilia - thanks for msg, they did seem positive today about a blast transfer and I'm hoping and praying that they get that far and that we have some on ice as well. It felt a bit weird leaving our various 'bits' behind today!!

Being the saddo I can occasionally be I've kept a detailed list of what I've been charged so far for my ICSI cycle so if anyone wants to PM I have the details!!
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

You're not a saddo Kabby - I've been crossing the charges off the price list as we go against the invoices!!!!
The first invoice didn't have a couple of the tests on that we were expecting - they appeared on our second one though.
Fortunately the whole amount is sitting in a bank account and the acu bills just get paid straight off it.  At least we're making some cash back with the credit card loyalty points - one of the partners is mothercare so maybe I might get lucky and have all of that 'free' later!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Great to hear that you are all well and progressing nicely. 

Mez- how is the 2ww going, you must be testing soon ? Sending you lots of  

Kabby - wow 19 eggs that's fab ! You must have felt so swollen and tender as I was as I had 23 eggs. Good luck with your phonecall from the embryologist this morning re: fertilisation. Surround youself with the colour orange and get lots of rest prior to transfer. Hope you make it to blastocyst.   

Emilia, glad to hear you are in your new house. It does take some getting used to moving from a flat to a house. We are still trying to settle in slowly but wouldn't change it for the world !

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well. There is lots of people on here now so there will be lots of support to help you all through the various stages.

Just got back from Ireland from my sisters wedding which went on for 3 days as it was a BH weekend over there. We had a wonderful time. Told my family the good news last night just before we left for the airport (didn't want to take the attention away from my sisters weekend) they were over the moon...so much so they didn't hear at first it was twins just that I was pregnant !!!. So my parents had a second round of congratulations once the news leaked out. I can now finally relax a bit more and am slowly telling friends.

Cx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

What a lovely day!! Bit of pain that I'm doing some freelance work from home today and therefore stuck in the home office!!

Sarah the lovely embryologist from ACU just phoned to tell us we have 14 fertilised eggs...I'm over the moon.  We actually managed to get 20 eggs in the end, 2 were 2 immature to use, and of the 18 fertilised 14 made it through.  I’m so chuffed but also know we do have some hurdles to go over yet.  They are positive about a blast transfer though so I’m doing as much positive thinking as feasibly able!!!

Still hugely bloated, not too sore, having been taking my arnica and using a hot wheat bag but trying to avoid any painkillers, was pretty uncomfortable last night though.  Now really enjoying the cyclogest  - not!…..was somewhat disconcerted to find they’d already popped one in after egg collection, I mean I know I shouldn’t mind I’ve had a few people fiddling around down there over the last few weeks but is nothing sacred!!!  DH pleased as well, his sample had actually improved on both count and motility – so the diet/no alcohol/no ciggies must work – but Sarah said not all the spermies  survived prep so we were definitely right to go with icsi.

Sorry it’s a bit of me post…..hope everyone else is well

Catherine – great to hear from you and that the cat is finally out of the bag – they must all be sooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Kabby, what fantastic news !


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Just wanted to let you know unfortunately it's a BFN for me. 

I'm trying to stay positive and spending the day with DH. We've got an appointment with Mr Ranieri next week.

Hope you're all doing well and staying positive. Don't let my bad news get you down. x


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Mez - thats such bad news - I'd been thinking of you over the past few days, so, so sorry.  Take some time with DH to talk over how you are feeling and take it easy.  I know its no consolation but the clinic can learn a lot from your first cycle and hopefully your appt with Dr Ranieri will give you clues and answers.   - all my thoughts are with you.
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Mez.  Hope that they are able to give you some idea as to why this may have happened.

I am now a one person pharmacy - I have my bag of goodies on the floor next to me.  DH didn't look too squeamish with the needles so that's good!  I have 2 ampoules of the menopur to take until the next test / scan on Saturday morning.  What a shame I have to go in on a Saturday.....I'll just have to go to Selfridges and try to find these shoes I'm after!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Oh Mez, so sorry to hear your news. I hope your appointment with Dr R will offer you some consultation and answer any queries you may have and give you some direction for the future.



Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Mez I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope Dr R can find some answers for you and help you get through this.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Emilia said:


> Mez I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope Dr R can find some answers for you and help you get through this.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

kabby that's fantastic - keep the positive vibes going - wishing you lots of luck for a successful transfer.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97789.new#new


----------

